# Fusionsticker bis zum Showdown...



## Thomas9904 (14. November 2012)

Momentan überschlagen sich ja die Ereignisse förmlich, fast stündlich mit neuen Meldungen..

Unabhängig von unserer sonstigen Berichterstattung und den Diskussionen (siehe nachfolgend) werde ich hier alles einstellen, was uns momentan noch so zugeht aus den Verbänden..

Natürlich ist auch jeder andere dazu aufgerufen, hier Informationen einzustellen, sofern er aus seinem Verband oder Verein tatsächlich mal Infos zur Fusion erhalten sollte....





Hier die aktuellen Threads zum Thema zum informieren:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=251709
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=251369
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=251819
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=252662
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=252724


Hier die Artikel zur Fusion der letzten 2 Jahre:
*Fusion der Anglerverbände* 
*Standpunkte - Stammtisch: Verbandsfusion* 
*Wer ist dafür oder dagegen, Fusion DAV + VDSF* 
*Standpunkte - Stammtisch: Verbandsfusion, Teil 2* 
*Treffen beim DAV in Berlin* 
*An alle Anglerverbände*
*Am Haken: Omertà - oder doch lieber drüber reden?*
*Die Bundesverbände: Fusion, Verschelzung, einverleiben oder "bessere Alternative"?* 
*Offener Brief an die Verbände* 
*Antworten auf unseren offenen Brief an die Verbände* 
*Neue Fragen zur Fusion* 
*Lässt der VDSF die Fusion bewusst platzen?* 
*Die Antworten auf unsere Nachfragen zur Fusion* 
*VDSF und DAV, die Fusion oder: Denn sie wissen nicht, was sie tun...* 
*Angler und ihre Vertretung* 
*Was tun wenn die Vertretung unvertretbar ist? Einen neuen Verband gründen* 
*Am Haken: Über Hysterie, Verfolgungswahn, Fakten, Intrigen, Verbände und Präsidenten (und Hoffmann v* 
*Die Fusion: Hallo Zukunft - Tschüss Vergangenheit* 
*VDSF-Bund-Präsident Mohnert kämpft weiter gegen Einheit der Angler* 
*Gemeinsam für Angler: Offener Brief an alle Verbände, an alle Angelvereine und alle Angler* 
*VDSF und die Fusion - Die nächste Schote....* 
*Die Antwort des DAV auf das "Gesprächsangebot" des VDSF* 
*VDSF – Sekt oder Selters? Ein weiterer offener Brief* 
*VDSF und Demokratieverständnis.....*
*Die kurze Geschichte der scheiternden Fusion* 
*VDSF/Fusion: Expräsident schreibt Klartext* 
*Die Fusion: VDSF bleibt stur...* 
*Kommentar zur Initiative "Pro DAFV"...* 
*DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?* 
*Der einfache Weg zu einem einheitlichen Verband*
*Publizistische Unterstützung einer zielführenden Fusion* 
*Kommentar zum Papier des Präsidiums des Landesverbandes Sächsischer Angler e.V.* 
*Ein Expräsident redet Klartext: Fusionsfundstücke* 
*Lieber Greenpeace als VDSF, DAFV oder DAV* 
*Fusion: Gemeinsame Erklärung Markstein und Mohnert*
*Fragen an DAV-Präsident Markstein zu Ablauf und Inhalt der geplanten Übernahme des DA V* 
*Die Rolle des Herrn Mohnert bei der VdSF-GmbH* 
*Am Haken: Brief an den Verbandspräsidenten aus der Zukunft* 
*Fragen an den DAV zu den Verhandlungen mit dem VDSF* 
*Fragen an die VDSF-Landesverbände*
*VDSF und DAV: Totengräber des Angelns in Deutschland!*
*Fusion: Aktueller Stand nach den Versammlungen bei VDSF und DAV* 
*Zur Fusion: Angler in Sachsen Anhalt wehren sich* 
*Fragen an den LAVB (DAV-Landesverband Brandenburg)* 
*Dr. Thomas Guenther zur Fusion: Endspurt rückwärts*
*Erstklassige Verbands- und Lobbyarbeit* 
*Teil 1: LVSA: Sächsischer Landesverband zur Übernahme des DAV in den VDSF* 
*Teil 2: LVSA: Sächsischer Landesverband zur Übernahme des DAV in den VDSF* 
*Am Haken: Präsidenten* 
*Beruhigungspille für DAV-Angler in Sachsen-Anhalt*
*Offener Brief VDSF, ein Kommentar eines Ex-VDSF-Vizepräsidenten: Sittliche Unreife* 
*Offener Brief vom VDSF-Präsidium - Mohnerts/Marksteins Schmierentheater nächster Akt?* 
*Deutscher Anglerverband: Ruhe in Frieden......* 
*VDSF-Präsident Mohnert scheitert beim Staatsanwalt mit Strafanzeige gegen Angler* 
*DAV-Bund lässt keine Journalisten zu* 
*VdSF - Palastrevolution - auf welche Seite schlagen sich die Länder ?* 
*Fusion endgültig gescheitert* 
*DAV Angler bald keine Mitglieder mehr im Verband ?* 
*Ein Kommentar von Dr. Thomas Guenther zum Schreiben von Pro DAFV* 
*HV des DAV: Gedanken von Dr. Thomas Guenther*
*Am Haken: Intelligenz, Anständigkeit und Verbandsfunktionär* 
*Nach der Sitzung: VDSF-Verbandsausschuss: Ein Kommentar von Thomas Finkbeiner* 
*Nach der Sitzung: VDSF-Verbandsausschuss: Ein Kommentar von Dr. Thomas Günther* 
*VDSF-Verbandsausschuss: Ein Kommentar von Dr. Thomas Günther*
*Fusionseklat der Anglerverbände: VDSF verliert größten Landesverband* 
*VDSF-Landesverband Bayern kündigt beim VDSF* 
*Die Fusion: Wirrköpfe und Verräter im DAV Brandenburg und Sachsen?*
*"Ränkespiel statt Anglerfusion", von Dr. Thomas Günther* 
*"Einheit durch Spaltung ?", von Dr. Thomas Günther* 
*Aktuelle Verbands- und Fusionsdiskussionen* 
*DAV: Die Angler vergessen??* 
*Fusion: Wegweisend* 
*Fusion: Präsident Mohnert ausgebootet?* 
*Fusion: Zünglein an der Waage* 
*Anglerfusion – Präsidiumsgegner werden immer stärker* 
*DAV-Verbandsausschuss: Aktuelle Infos* 
*Fusion: Nach dem Fischereitag in Papenburg* 
*Fusion: Kommentar zum Statement der Verbände im September* 
*VDSF-Präsident Mohnert scheitert mit Strafanzeige gegen Anglerboardredaktion* 
*Aufruf zur Einstellung der Hetze im Anglerboard*
*DAV-Angler akzeptieren VDSF-Grundsätze* 
*Die Fusion: Hochrangiger Funktionär zieht die Notbremse* 
*Antwort "angemeldet": Dr. Christel Happach-Kasan zur Kandidatur* 
*Das ausgemauschelte Präsidium...* 
*Quo vadis, Verbände??* 
*Initiative wirbt in Brief an die Landesverbände um Zustimmung zur Fusion* 
*Fusion: LSFV-NDS, Präsident Klasing antwortet ausführlich*
*Dr. Happach-Kasan: Überarbeitet oder inkompetent???*


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. November 2012)

*AW: Fusionsticker bis zum Showdown...*

Die neusten Infos:

VDSF:
Nachdem, Herr Stolzenburg als Referent für Öffentlichkeitsarbeit zurückgezogen hat, wurde vom VDSF jetzt Herr Thomas Struppe vom LV Berlin-Brandenburg als neuer Kandidat genannt.

Da man noch nicht weiss, ob Herrr Struppe das tatsächlich machen will, wurde alternativ gleich Dr. Stephan Spahn als Interimslösung benannt, der das dann machen will bis zur nächsten Wahl..


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. November 2012)

*AW: Fusionsticker bis zum Showdown...*

DAV:
Für das Amt der Revisoren (angesichts zu erwartender Insolvenz bzw. zumindest schwerer finanzieller Turbulenzen ja nicht unwichtig) wurden jetzt vom DAV Herr Detlef Schmidt und Herr Michael Kühn für den evtl. entstehenden gemeinsamen Verband benannt...


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. November 2012)

*AW: Fusionsticker bis zum Showdown...*

Der LSFV-SH weigert sich weiterhin, im verbandseigenen Forum die Angler umfassend zu informieren, Fragen zu beantworten und das geplante Abstimmungsverhalten zu erklären ausser mit dem Hinweis auf alte Beschlüsse.
Und das trotz mehrfacher konkreter Nachfragen verschiedener Angler, die im LSFV-SH organisiert sind.

Anscheinend sind im Präsidium auch die Dokumente, welche Niedersachsen veröffentlicht hat, nie angekommen oder wurden zumindest nicht als Entscheidungsgrundlage thematisiert, wenn man die Äußerungen von Pressesprecher und Geschäftsführer als Grundlage nimmt.

Siehe:
http://www.anglerforum-sh.de/showthread.php?7069-VDSF-DAV-Zusammenschluss/page20

Trotz all der neuen Erkenntnisse verweist man nur auf alte Beschlüsse........


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. November 2012)

*AW: Fusionsticker bis zum Showdown...*

Nichts Neues dagegen zu Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan:
Der Termin steht nun in ihrem Kalender..

Ob sie sich vor der Wahl vorstellen wird, ihre Ziele erläutern und erklären will, wie sie bei ihrer knappen Zeit ein so verantwortungsvolles Amt ausüben und dem gerecht werden will, das steht weiter in den Sternen.

Wie die Bundesverbände und die meisten Landesverbände übt sie sich diesbezüglich weiter in Stillschweigen und Kommunikationsverweigerung.


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. November 2012)

*AW: Fusionsticker bis zum Showdown...*

Nach den aktuellen Rückmeldungen wollen alle DAV-Verbände Satzung und Verschmelzungsvertrag zustimmen.

2 DAV-Verbände haben bereits Überlegungen angestellt, dem neuen Verband (sofern er kommt) dann aber nicht beizutreten..

Im VDSF wollen 4 Verbände gegen die Fusion stimmen, 3 austreten, wenn die Fusion kommt, einer von den 3 auf jeden Fall austreten, unabhängig vom Ergebnis.

1 weiterer VDSF-Verband ist mehrheitlich im Präsidium gegen die jetzt  so durchgedrückte Fusion, will aber bis nach dem Verbandsausschuss warten mit der Entscheidung....

Da das bis auf den LSFV-NDS nur interne Bekundungen sind (ausmauscheln statt öffentlich informieren hat ja Tradition im VDSF), bleibt es bis zum 17. dennoch spannend..

Sollte die Fusion nicht kommen, steht weiterhin der Beschluss Bayerns aus dem VDSF auszutreten (1.1.2014), ebenso der des TLAV (mit dem Afvot ab 1.1.2013 vereinigt), die dann laut HV-Beschluss in den DAV eintreten müssten.

Ebenso will anscheinend Brandenburg bei einem Scheitern der Fusion aus dem DAV austreten und keinem neuen Dachverband beitreten.

Das könnte bei Zustimmung zu einer entsprechenden Satzungsänderung in Brandenburg dann meines Wissens zum 1.1. 2015 in Kraft treten.


----------



## Tomasz (14. November 2012)

*AW: Fusionsticker bis zum Showdown...*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> ...
> Unabhängig von unserer sonstigen Berichterstattung und den Diskussionen (siehe nachfolgend) werde ich hier alles einstellen, was uns momentan noch so zugeht aus den Verbänden..
> 
> Natürlich ist auch jeder andere dau aufgerufen, hier Informationen einzustellen, sofern er aus seinem Verband oder Verein tatsächlich mal Infos zur Fusion erhalten sollte....
> ...



Der zweite Absatz war gut#t.
Nee, von meinem LAVB gibt es zur Fusion nach wie vor nichts neues. Auch der DAV Bund hat dazu keine neuen Infos an die Vereinsmitglieder gegeben. 
Aber über die Lokal-Presse in Sachsen-Anhalt haben DAV und VDSF gestern folgendes mitteilen lassen. 

http://www.volksstimme.de/aboservic..._Angler-stehen-vor-der-Wiedervereinigung.html

Demnach geht der Präsident des DAV Günter Markstein davon aus, dass die Landesverbände in Mecklenburg-Vorpommern, Brandenburg, Sachsen, Sachsen-Anhalt und Thüringen, dem vorgeschlagenen Fusionspapier im Vorfeld der Hauptversammlung zugestimmt haben.
Weiterhin führt Herr Markstein aus, dass sich für die Angler im DAV nach der Fusion weder etwas an den Beiträgen noch am gemeinsamen Gewässerfonds ändern wird.  

Es bleibt mir ein Rätsel, warum die Funktionäre die Lokalpresse dafür nutzen und nicht ihre eigenen Medien und Informationswege, aber was solls. Wirklich erhellendes ist dem Artikel auch nicht zu entnehmen. Obwohl es jetzt schon verwunderlich wäre, wenn die oben genannten DAV-Landesverbände am Wochenende nicht pro Fusion stimmen würden und wenn sich die Beitragszahlungen nach der Fusion doch verändern würden. 

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. November 2012)

*AW: Fusionsticker bis zum Showdown...*

Super und danke für die Infos!!



> Weiterhin führt Herr Markstein aus, dass sich für die Angler im DAV nach der Fusion weder etwas an den Beiträgen noch am gemeinsamen Gewässerfonds ändern wird.



Naja, wenn sie zustimmen, müssen sich Beiträge verändern, da ja dann statt 3,10 wie bisher im DAV nur noch 2 Euro fällig sind.

Ist ja ein Grund für die Insolvenzgefahr auch im neuen Verband - praktisch keine Einsparungen und deutlich weniger Einnahmen (siehe Wirtschaftsprüfer)............

Und ob sich bei den Fonds was ändert, kann Markstein gar nicht wissen, da das zuerst mal Landessache ist.

Wie die Mehrheit im neuen Bundesverband (so er kommt), sich dazu stellen würde, kann er aber nicht voraussagen - reine Dampfplauderei also...

Das war unter Mikulin mit einem klaren Bundesverbandsbekenntnis zu den Gewässerfonds deutlich anders!


----------



## angler1996 (14. November 2012)

*AW: Fusionsticker bis zum Showdown...*

Dafür gibts nen Hinweis beim DAV, dass sich der Termin auch ändern kann:
http://www.anglerverband.com/index....id=23d56b47de4e291542a8f1a011f3c445&catids=13


----------



## Tomasz (14. November 2012)

*AW: Fusionsticker bis zum Showdown...*

Es gibt da noch eine wohl auch eine recht aktuelle Stellungnahme des Präsidenten des Landesfischereiverband Südwürttemberg-Hohenzollern e. V. zum Thema Fusion.

http://www.lfv-swhz.de/images/stories/VM_02-2012-2.pdf 


Darin bezeichnet er die momentane Situation als „…mehr als verworren.“
Nachdem er kurz auf die Historie der Fusionsgeschichte eingeht, kann meinen seinen Ausführungen entnehmen, dass es am DAV lag, nicht alle erforderlichen Unterlagen (insbesondere zum Vermögen) rechtzeitig bereitgestellt zu haben. Er bezieht sich weiter auf die Verbandsausschusssitzung in Göttingen, in der sich darauf zwei Gruppen herauskristallisierten. Eine Gruppe, die trotz aller Bedenken die Fusion noch in 2012 anstreben und eine weitere, die lieber den Zeitdruck herausnehmen und die Fusion später vollziehen wollen. Der Beschluss soll dann so ausgesehen haben, dass „…dass trotz aller Widrigkeiten weiter versucht werden soll, die Fusion noch dieses Jahr zu vollziehen, aber nicht um jeden Preis. Es wurde daher beschlossen, dass der DAV nochmals ultimativ zur Vorlage der noch fehlenden Unterlagen aufgefordert werden soll, verbunden mit dem Hinweis, dass ohne Vorlage dieser Unterlagen die Fusionsverhandlungen nicht weitergeführt werden könnten..“
Dem kam der DAV wohl dann auch nach, aber „…Leider wurden dann aber kurz vor Beginn der Auslegungsfrist seitens des DAV noch mehrere neue Forderungen erhoben, mit welchen auch bereits getroffene Vereinbarungen wieder in Frage gestellt wurden. Das VDSF- Präsidium hat daher die Mitglieder des Verbandsausschusses per Mail von diesen kurzfristigen Änderungsvorschlägen informiert und um Mitteilung gebeten, ob Zustimmung zu diesen Änderungsvorschlägen gegeben werden kann. Die Situation ist nun so, dass nicht klar abgesehen werden kann, ob die Fusion wie geplant im November 2012 vollzogen werden kann.“ Herr Wahl kommt zu der Schlussfolgerung, dass zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt und den jetzigen Rahmenbedingungen eine erforderliche Mehrheit nicht als sicher gelten kann. 
Allerdings kann man dem Schreiben nur zwischen den Zeilen entnehmen, wie seine eigene bzw. sein Landesverband sich dazu positioniert oder am Wochenende positionieren wird. 

Weiter ist vielleicht für die betroffenen Mitglieder auf Landesebene interessant, wie die Situation der Fusion der Regionalverbände auf Landesebene ist und warum der Jugendfischereischein ab 7 Jahren trotz der Willensbekundung des Landesverbandes nicht vom Landtag beschlossen werden wird. Was da in Hinblick auf das Angeln an sich und die erforderlich Sachkunde den Fisch auch töten zu können beschrieben wird, ist schon sehr befremdlich. 

Abschließend finde ich die Verbandsmitteilung insgesamt ganz gut gemacht. Allerdings finde ich es merkwürdig, dass dann die Fusion auf der am 10.11.2012 stattgefundenen Herbsttagung des Landesverbandes in der Einladung kein Tagesordnungspunkt wert war.

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## antonio (14. November 2012)

*AW: Fusionsticker bis zum Showdown...*



Aalredl schrieb:


> Ein paar Gedanken die mir gerade in den Kopf geschossen sind:
> 
> Wie will sich Brandenburg ohne Dachverband organisieren, wenn der komplette Austritt in Betracht gezogen wird?
> 
> ...



antonio


----------



## gründler (14. November 2012)

*AW: Fusionsticker bis zum Showdown...*

So wie jeder Verein auch ohne LV leben kann ^^



#h


----------



## Tomasz (14. November 2012)

*AW: Fusionsticker bis zum Showdown...*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Momentan überschlagen sich ja die Ereignisse förmlich, fast stündlich mit neuen Meldungen..
> 
> Unabhängig von unserer sonstigen Berichterstattung und den Diskussionen (siehe nachfolgend) werde ich hier alles einstellen, was uns momentan noch so zugeht aus den Verbänden..
> 
> Natürlich ist auch jeder andere dazu aufgerufen, hier Informationen einzustellen, sofern er aus seinem Verband oder Verein tatsächlich mal Infos zur Fusion erhalten sollte...



Der Übersichtlickeit halber sollte man bei allem Verständnis, dass ich für die Diskussion einzelner Aspekte habe, vielleicht dieses Thema auf das Einstellen von Informationen beschränken. Ich fände es jedenfalls schade, wenn man sich auf der Suche nach den aktuellen Infos erst durch einen Berg von Meinungsbekundungen ackern muss. Das diese Themen diskussionswürdig sind, steht dabei außer Frage.
Vielleicht kann man ja das Thema so wie bei den "aktuellen Raubfischfängen" in einen reinen Info- und einen Diskussionsthread teilen?! Das wäre jedenfalls mein Vorschlag dazu.

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## .Sebastian. (14. November 2012)

*AW: Fusionsticker bis zum Showdown...*

Alles klar, stimme ich zu. nehme meine beiträge wieder heraus..


----------



## Tomasz (14. November 2012)

*AW: Fusionsticker bis zum Showdown...*



Aalredl schrieb:


> Alles klar, stimme ich zu. nehme meine beiträge wieder heraus..



Nein, so war das nicht gemeint. Im Gegenteil, es bleiben ja leider wegen der wenigen Informationen der Verbände und der unzureichenden Mitnahme und Diskussion mit der Basis genug Fragen offen. 
Aber hier sollten doch die dürftigen Infos dazu gebündelt werden. Schließlich lesen hier aktuell wieder mehr Gäste als User mit und es wäre doch schade, wenn sich die Delegierten für das Wochenende hier nicht umfassend informieren können. Ich gehe ja mittlerweile davon aus, dass auch ihnen nicht alle Infos und Bedenken vorliegen. Die Meinung der organisierten Basis oder des einzelenen Users im AB ist denen nach meinen Erfahrungen wohl überwiegend schnuppe.

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. November 2012)

*AW: Fusionsticker bis zum Showdown...*

Der LSFV-NDS hat wie versprochen die Ergebnisse der Anglerbefragung veröffentlicht:
http://www.lsfv-nds.de/


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. November 2012)

*AW: Fusionsticker bis zum Showdown...*

PS:
Am wenigstens beschixxen haben übrigens die, welche eh gegen die Fusion sind - warum auch immer, hattens die anderen wohl nötiger ;.-))

Über 80% derjenigen die da abgestimmt haben, sind jedenfalls gegen eine sofortige Fusion jetzt am Wochenende..


----------



## Allrounder27 (14. November 2012)

*AW: Fusionsticker bis zum Showdown...*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Der LSFV-SH weigert sich weiterhin, im verbandseigenen Forum die Angler umfassend zu informieren, Fragen zu beantworten und das geplante Abstimmungsverhalten zu erklären ausser mit dem Hinweis auf alte Beschlüsse.
> Und das trotz mehrfacher konkreter Nachfragen verschiedener Angler, die im LSFV-SH organisiert sind.
> 
> Anscheinend sind im Präsidium auch die Dokumente, welche Niedersachsen veröffentlicht hat, nie angekommen oder wurden zumindest nicht als Entscheidungsgrundlage thematisiert, wenn man die Äußerungen von Pressesprecher und Geschäftsführer als Grundlage nimmt.
> ...



Man lese sich in deinem Link mal die letzten 10 Seiten durch. Das dort keine Informationen oder Stellungnahmen kommen, daran hat man sich ja gewöhnt. Was der Pressesprecher (und Journalist) dort aber im Bezug auf die Meinungsfreiheit von sich gibt...das ist nicht nur eine Frechheit, das ist in meinen Augen schon Kindergartenniveau.

Und solche Leute repräsentieren uns in der Öffentlichkeit. #q


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. November 2012)

*AW: Fusionsticker bis zum Showdown...*

Aus einem Telefonat mit einem Pressesprecher eines VDSF-Verbandes soeben:

"Geht man davon aus, dass man Funktionären Vernunft zugestehen will, kann der Verschmelzungsvertrag nur dazu da sein, die Fusion scheitern zu lassen angesichts der vielen juristischen Risiken.."


----------



## JimmyEight (14. November 2012)

*AW: Fusionsticker bis zum Showdown...*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> PS:
> Am wenigstens beschixxen haben übrigens die, welche eh gegen die Fusion sind - warum auch immer, hattens die anderen wohl nötiger ;.-))
> 
> Über 80% derjenigen die da abgestimmt haben, sind jedenfalls gegen eine sofortige Fusion jetzt am Wochenende..



Viel spannender sind doch die absoluten Zahlen: Die sagen nämlich ziemlich klar, dass diese "Umfrage" keinerlei Bedeutung hat, egal in welche Richtung. Da genügen bei einigen ja schon die Facebookfreunde um so ein Ergebnis zu erhalten.


----------



## Ralle 24 (14. November 2012)

*AW: Fusionsticker bis zum Showdown...*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Aus einem Telefonat mit einem Pressesprecher eines VDSF-Verbandes soeben:
> 
> "Geht man davon aus, dass man Funktionären Vernunft zugestehen will, kann der Verschmelzungsvertrag nur dazu da sein, die Fusion scheitern zu lassen angesichts der vielen juristischen Risiken.."




Und weil ich nicht davon ausgehe glaube ich, dass die Fusion beschlossen wird. Vielleicht nicht mit allen LV´s, aber trotzdem.

Wie auch immer, die Einheit der Deutschen Angler war noch nie weiter weg, als es im Moment der Fall ist und mittelfristig sein wird.


----------



## Allrounder27 (14. November 2012)

*AW: Fusionsticker bis zum Showdown...*

Du kommst aus Kiel?
Dort hat die Oberbürgermeisterin bei ihrere Wahl auch etwa 15% der Kieler hinter sich versammeln können...

Nur weil ein Großteil nicht abstimmt darf das nicht bedeuten, das man die wenigen Interessierten auch "bestraft"


----------



## JimmyEight (14. November 2012)

*AW: Fusionsticker bis zum Showdown...*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Du kommst aus Kiel?
> Dort hat die Oberbürgermeisterin bei ihrere Wahl auch etwa 15% der Kieler hinter sich versammeln können...
> 
> Nur weil ein Großteil nicht abstimmt darf das nicht bedeuten, das man die wenigen Interessierten auch "bestraft"



Genau das meine ich: von den paar Stimmen, darf man sich gar nicht erlauben, überhaupt zu schließen, wer die Bestraften sind. 
Zur Wahl in Kiel: Immerhin 15%(eigentlcih knapp über 17%) - bei der hier angesprochen ist es nichtmal 1%.


----------



## Sharpo (14. November 2012)

*AW: Fusionsticker bis zum Showdown...*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Man lese sich in deinem Link mal die letzten 10 Seiten durch. Das dort keine Informationen oder Stellungnahmen kommen, daran hat man sich ja gewöhnt. Was der Pressesprecher (und Journalist) dort aber im Bezug auf die Meinungsfreiheit von sich gibt...das ist nicht nur eine Frechheit, das ist in meinen Augen schon Kindergartenniveau.
> 
> Und solche Leute repräsentieren uns in der Öffentlichkeit. #q


 
So wird argumentiert wenn man keine Argumente hat und sich dadurch von anderen auf die Füsse getreten fühlt.
Anders gesagt: Geistige Armut eines Pressesprechers.
Dieser Michael ist seines Postens/ Amtes nicht gewachsen.


----------



## Allrounder27 (14. November 2012)

*AW: Fusionsticker bis zum Showdown...*

Wenn es dort ums gegenseitig auf die Schultern klopfen geht, dann sind sie alle da und posten. Kommt die leiseste Kritik, dann sieht man die Leute zwar in dem Thread lesen, aber keiner postet was dazu.

Stell dir mal vor, du arbeitest in einem richtigen Unternehmen und wenn dich dort jemand etwas fragt, dann reagierst du wie ein Kleinkind, dessen Schnuller grade gestohlen wurde.

Offensichtlich hat der Pressesprecher keine Ahnung/Informationen. Also wäre die logische Konsequenz in dem Thread den Vorsitzenden (der dort mitliesst) schreiben zu lassen, oder aber sich die Informationen vom Vorstand zu holen. Und wenn das nicht möglich ist, dann würde ich den Posten abgeben...entweder man macht das vernünftig oder garnicht. Und dieses "seid froh, dass dieses Ehrenamt überhaupt einer macht" Gelaber zählt nicht.

Entweder richtig oder garnicht!

In glaube fast, das die Truppe aus dem Norden generell keinen Plan hat. Anders kann man so etwas nicht erklären. Wieder der Vergleich zu einem Unternehmen, stell dir vor du hast ein Großprojekt am laufen und dir werden schriftlich (hast also noch Zeit zum Antworten) um ein paar elemtare Fragen gestellt und du kannst keine davon beantworten.

Mir persönlich wäre so etwas sowas von peinlich!


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. November 2012)

*AW: Fusionsticker bis zum Showdown...*

Der DAV berichtet über die EAF und deren Engagement zum europäischen Komoranmanagement.
http://www.anglerverband.com/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=456&Itemid=464

Laut Verschmelzungsvertrag ist aber die Mitgliedschaft des DAFV im EAF (sofern die Fusion kommt) jedoch eh 2014 vorbei..

Nach den Anmerkungen des Notars zum Verschmelzungsvertrag ist noch nicht mal sicher, dass der DAFV  überhaupt die Mitgliedschaft in der EAF erhält, da dazu der VDSF zuerst einen Aufnahmeantrag stellen müsste.

Dies wurde jedoch nirgends festgeschrieben......


----------



## gründler (14. November 2012)

*AW: Fusionsticker bis zum Showdown...*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Der DAV berichtet über die EAF und deren Engagement zum europäischen Komoranmanagement.
> http://www.anglerverband.com/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=456&Itemid=464
> 
> Laut Verschmelzungsvertrag ist aber die Mitgliedschaft des DAFV im EAF (sofern die Fusion kommt) jedoch eh 2014 vorbei..
> ...


 

...Das gleiche gilt wohl auch für die C.I.P.S.

#h


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. November 2012)

*AW: Fusionsticker bis zum Showdown...*

jepp, so isses......


----------



## Brotfisch (14. November 2012)

*AW: Fusionsticker bis zum Showdown...*

Habt Ihr mal nachgesehen, wer bei der ICSF als aus deutscher Sicht wichtigstem Teil der CIPS Chief of the Board ist? Kaum vorzustellen, dass man dort vergessen haben sollte, den "Übergang" des neuen DAFV in die CIPS im Vorfeld zu regeln. Zumal sowohl DAV als auch VDSF dort Mitglied sind. Das würde Deutschland ja vom internationalen Castingsport weitestgehend abkoppeln. (Auch wenn es vielleicht Leute gibt, die sich das wünschen.) Eine solche selbstmörderische Ignoranz traue ich denen wirklich nicht zu.


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. November 2012)

*AW: Fusionsticker bis zum Showdown...*



> Eine solche selbstmörderische Ignoranz traue ich denen wirklich nicht zu.


Echt nicht?

Bei allem, was sich diese Dilettanten aus den beiden Bundesverbänden und von den Verbänden der (w)irren Initiative bisher "geleistet" haben??

Echt nicht???????????




Davon ab haste damit natürlich auch recht:


> Das würde Deutschland ja vom internationalen Castingsport weitestgehend abkoppeln. (Auch wenn es vielleicht Leute gibt, die sich das wünschen.)



Casting hat mit Angeln so viel zu tun wie Gummipuppen mit Sex, Tontaubenschiessen mit  der Jagd oder Seifenkistenrennen mit der Formel  1............

Warum Angler das mit ihren Beiträgen bezahlen sollen, hab ich persönlich noch nie verstanden...

Für das Geld sollten sie lieber mal Profis für Öffentlichkeitsarbeit einstellen
;--))


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. November 2012)

*AW: Fusionsticker bis zum Showdown...*

PS:
Die Anmerkung des Notars zum Verschmelzungsvertrag war klar:
Die Mitgliedschaften in diesen Organisationen ist mit diesem Verschmelzungsvertrag, der ja abgestimmt werden muss wie vorgelegt, nicht gesichert.

Punkt............

Das zum Thema "selbstmörderische Ignoranz" - es wurde sogar vorher durch den selber bestellten Notar davor gewarnt.........


----------



## Ralle 24 (14. November 2012)

*AW: Fusionsticker bis zum Showdown...*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Wenn es dort ums gegenseitig auf die Schultern klopfen geht, dann sind sie alle da und posten. Kommt die leiseste Kritik, dann sieht man die Leute zwar in dem Thread lesen, aber keiner postet was dazu.
> 
> Stell dir mal vor, du arbeitest in einem richtigen Unternehmen und wenn dich dort jemand etwas fragt, dann reagierst du wie ein Kleinkind, dessen Schnuller grade gestohlen wurde.
> 
> ...



Das betrifft aber nicht nur den Pressesprecher, sondern auch in gleichem Maße den Herrn Vollborn. Damit haben wir ja schon vor Monaten Bekanntschaft gemacht, als wir nach dem ersten Interview freundlich nachgefragt haben. Da wurden wir dann abgekanzelt und letztlich sogar mit juristischen Schritten bedroht.

Es ist für mich aber eine Genugtuung jetzt feststellen zu dürfen, dass es anderen auch so ergeht und mehrere plötzlich merken, dass nicht wir diejenigen waren, die die Regeln gesellschaftsfähiger Kommunikation zuerst gebrochen haben.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (14. November 2012)

*AW: Fusionsticker bis zum Showdown...*

Der Thread im LSFV SH Forum wurde geschlossen- Zensur durch den Geschäftsführer und Juristen Herrn Robert Vollborn!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Der ist in meinen Augen nicht mehr tragbar!


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. November 2012)

*AW: Fusionsticker bis zum Showdown...*

Geschäftsführer des LSFV-SH schliesst Thread, in dem Angler, die in Vereinen des LSFV-SH organisiert sind, Fragen zum Verhalten des Verbandsvorstandes  bezüglich der Fusion gestellt haben.

http://www.anglerforum-sh.de/showthread.php?7069-VDSF-DAV-Zusammenschluss&p=313803#post313803


----------



## gründler (14. November 2012)

*AW: Fusionsticker bis zum Showdown...*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Der Thread im LSFV SH Forum wurde geschlossen- Zensur durch den Geschäftsführer und Juristen Herrn Robert Vollborn!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Der ist in meinen Augen nicht mehr tragbar!


 

Ich zitiere thomas: Das ist Demokratie!

#h


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. November 2012)

*AW: Fusionsticker bis zum Showdown...*

uuuups, seit wann bin ich denn zu langsam???????????????????????


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (14. November 2012)

*AW: Fusionsticker bis zum Showdown...*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> uuuups, seit wann bin ich denn zu langsam???????????????????????


 
Guck was bei Dir unter "Alter" steht und was bei mir...;-)


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. November 2012)

*AW: Fusionsticker bis zum Showdown...*



gründler schrieb:


> Ich zitiere thomas: Das ist Demokratie!
> 
> #h


Ja, genaus so wollen es die organisierten Angler in SH mehrheitlich, sonst hätten den Vorstand abgewählt und die Geschäftsführer entlassen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. November 2012)

*AW: Fusionsticker bis zum Showdown...*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Guck was bei Dir unter "Alter" steht und was bei mir...;-)



pfffffffffffffffffffffffffffff................


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. November 2012)

*AW: Fusionsticker bis zum Showdown...*

Herr Struppe hat inzwischen anscheinend zugesagt, das Amt übernehmen zu wollen.


----------



## Ralle 24 (15. November 2012)

*AW: Fusionsticker bis zum Showdown...*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Herr Struppe hat inzwischen anscheinend zugesagt, das Amt übernehmen zu wollen.



Prima, dann hätten wir ja einen Ansprechpartner, falls die Fusion klappt. 
Dann können wir ja reichlich mit ihm oder über ihn berichten.


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. November 2012)

*AW: Fusionsticker bis zum Showdown...*

So schauts aus, wir werden da wie immer dran bleiben, falls es doch einen DAFV geben  sollte....


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. November 2012)

*AW: Fusionsticker bis zum Showdown...*

Ein zweiter Verband aus dem VDSF ist inzwischen übrigens am überlegen - unabhängig vom Ergebnis der Fusionsverhandungen - aus dem VDSF oder dann gegebenenfalls dem DAFV auszutreten.

Dies wurde von Vereinen dieses LV an das Präsidum herangetragen, welche nicht mehr die Kosten für den Bundesverband und dessen (Un)Tätigkeit übernehmen wollen..


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. November 2012)

*AW: Fusionsticker bis zum Showdown...*

Wenn nur die Hälfte der Willens- und Absichtserklärungen verschiedener Verbände und Funktionäre, die mir inzwischen vorliegen, für die Zeit NACH dem Wochenende dann auch angefangen werden umzusetzen, wird sich in der Verbandswelt aber einiges ändern.....

Und das wohl einmal nicht-  wie sonst immer  - nur zum Nachteil der Angler......


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. November 2012)

*AW: Fusionsticker bis zum Showdown...*

Ein Geschäftsführer des LSFV-SH hat den gestern geschlossenen Thread wieder eröffnet.

Die Fragen, ob und in welcher Weise die vorliegenden Dokumente, die Einwände und Kritik der Experten wie Wirtschaftsprüfer, Notar und VDSF-Justitiarin an der so dilettantisch geplanten Fusion  das Abstimmungsverhalten des Verbandes beeinflussen, *wurden wieder NICHT beantwortet...*

Oder ob sie sich stur weiterhin an Beschlüsse halten, die vor Veröffentlichung dieser Dokumente getroffen wurden, welche ja allen bisherigen Beschlüssen in meinen Augen die Grundlage entziehen.

http://www.anglerforum-sh.de/showthread.php?7069-VDSF-DAV-Zusammenschluss&p=313849#post313849


----------



## Brotfisch (15. November 2012)

*AW: Fusionsticker bis zum Showdown...*



Brotfisch schrieb:


> Eine solche selbstmörderische Ignoranz traue ich denen wirklich nicht zu.


 

In diesem Satz lag die Betonung auf "denen". Da sind ja speziell die Casting-Funktionäre gemeint. Von dort dürfte übrigens mit gewisser Wahrscheinlichkeit auch der Vorschlag für den neuen Öffentlichkeits-"Profi" gekommen sein. Denn dort besteht keinerlei Interesse daran, dass die Angelfischerei stärker wird.


----------



## Brotfisch (15. November 2012)

*AW: Fusionsticker bis zum Showdown...*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Prima, dann hätten wir ja einen Ansprechpartner, falls die Fusion klappt.
> Dann können wir ja reichlich mit ihm oder über ihn berichten.


 

Na dann, viel Geduld und Frustrationstoleranz.


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. November 2012)

*AW: Fusionsticker bis zum Showdown...*



Brotfisch schrieb:


> Na dann, viel Geduld und Frustrationstoleranz.



Beweisen wir doch schon jahrelang ;-)))))))))))))


----------



## Ralle 24 (15. November 2012)

*AW: Fusionsticker bis zum Showdown...*



Brotfisch schrieb:


> Na dann, viel Geduld und Frustrationstoleranz.



Da brauch ich keine Geduld. Wenn nicht "mit", dann "über" ihn.

Da gibt es reichlich Material.


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. November 2012)

*AW: Fusionsticker bis zum Showdown...*

Die ersten Landesverbände melden Abfahrt nach Berlin...


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. November 2012)

*AW: Fusionsticker bis zum Showdown...*

Noch eine aktuelle Meldung:
Ein Landesverband des VDSF hat sich anwaltlich vor der Abfahrt nach Berlin noch beraten lassen.

Um sicherzustellen, dass eine Abstimmung gegen die Fusion trotz eines Mitgliederbeschlusses für die Fusion möglich und rechtlich sicher ist.

Das Fazit des Justitiars:
Der Mitgliederbeschluss wurde zu einem Zeitpunkt gefasst, als relevante Papiere und Kenntnisse noch nicht vorlagen (Dokumente Niedersachsen, Anmerkungen und Kritik Wirtschaftsprüfer, Notar und Justitiar VDSF, etc...) ..

Da vorher zeitmäßig keine neue HV/Mitgliederversammlung mehr organisiert werden konnte, ist das Präsidium und die Delegierten rechtlich auch bei Abstimmung gegen die Fusion auf der sicheren Seite (Gefahrenabwehr für den Landesverband, Insolvenzrecht, persönliche Haftung für die Funktionäre etc.)...

Man sollte es sich sicherheitshalber bei der nächsten HV aber nachträglich bestätigen lassen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. November 2012)

*AW: Fusionsticker bis zum Showdown...*

Und heute wird ernst....


----------



## Sharpo (16. November 2012)

*AW: Fusionsticker bis zum Showdown...*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Noch eine aktuelle Meldung:
> Ein Landesverband des VDSF hat sich anwaltlich vor der Abfahrt nach Berlin noch beraten lassen.
> 
> Um sicherzustellen, dass eine Abstimmung gegen die Fusion trotz eines Mitgliederbeschlusses für die Fusion möglich und rechtlich sicher ist.
> ...



Guten Morgen,
hab noch keine 3 Tassen Kaffee gehabt.

Ähm, Fusion trotz negativer Abstimmung am Wochenende?
Oder wie soll ich dies verstehen?

Edit: Ok, nun verstanden.
Trortz damaligen Mitgliederbeschluses kann die Fusion nun abgelehnt werden.


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. November 2012)

*AW: Fusionsticker bis zum Showdown...*

Nein, dieser Verband stimmt GEGEN die Fusion im Bund, trotz eines Mitgliederbeschlusses für die Fusion im Landesverband..

Und hat das durch Anwälte absichern lassen, dass dies zur Gefahrenabwehr für den Landesverband juristisch möglich ist, da dann gegen den eigenen Mitgliederbeschluss zu stimmen ..

Der LV wird das nachträglich in einer HV abstimmen lassen..

Sowie dann auch den Austritt im Falle einer Fusion aus dem DAFV..


----------



## Sharpo (16. November 2012)

*AW: Fusionsticker bis zum Showdown...*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Nein, dieser Verband stimmt GEGEN die Fusion im Bund, trotz eines Mitgliederbeschlusses für die Fusion im Landesverband..
> 
> Und hat das durch Anwälte absichern lassen, dass dies zur Gefahrenabwehr für den Landesverband juristisch möglich ist, da dann gegen den eigenen Mitgliederbeschluss zu stimmen ..
> 
> ...



Danke, nach dem fünften mal lesen hab ich es begriffen. lol


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. November 2012)

*AW: Fusionsticker bis zum Showdown...*

Ja, manches ist bei dem Verwirrspiel um die (Kon)Fusion nicht ganz so einfach - nicht mal die meisten Delegierten begreifen, wie sie da verar...................................................... zensiert...................


PS:
Wars das fünfte Lesen oder der fünfte Kaffee???
;-))


----------



## Sharpo (16. November 2012)

*AW: Fusionsticker bis zum Showdown...*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ja, manches ist bei dem Verwirrspiel um die (Kon)Fusion nicht ganz so einfach - nicht mal die meisten Delegierten begreifen, wie sie da verar...................................................... zensiert...................
> 
> 
> PS:
> ...




Lesen, mit dem Kaffee bin ich net so schnell.  :q


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. November 2012)

*AW: Fusionsticker bis zum Showdown...*

Ich find zwar das Abstimmungsverhalten und den Weg dieses Verbandes dahin richtig..

Dass die das aber nicht wie der LSFV-NDS öffentlich machen und den Anglern erklären, das ist genau das gleiche saumäßige Spiel aller anderen kommunikationsverweigernden Angelverhinderer in VDSF und DAV........

Und bevor das nicht kommt, dass umfassend VORHER informiert wird, werden die auch zukünftig nie Ruhe reinbringen.

Das traue ich mir zu garantieren..................


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. November 2012)

*AW: Fusionsticker bis zum Showdown...*

Vielleicht schreiben ja nach diesem Wochenende auch andere, "wichtige, ehemalige" Präsidenten mal die Allgemeinheit erhellende Bücher....

http://www.11freunde.de/artikel/ortsbesuch-die-buchvorstellung-von-die-zwanziger-jahre

;-))


----------



## angler1996 (16. November 2012)

*AW: Fusionsticker bis zum Showdown...*

in jedem Falle, zeigt doch diese Anwaltliche Beratung, dass zumindest teilweise Nachdenken eingezogen ist, dass ist doch schon mal was.
Vielleicht kann man ja noch Illusionen haben.#h
Naja mal schaun´, was wirklich dabei raus kommt.
Gruß A.


----------



## Brotfisch (16. November 2012)

*AW: Fusionsticker bis zum Showdown...*

Es ging doch, wenn ich es richtig verstanden habe, darum, ob die Delegierten eines LV an den einen Pro-Fusions-Beschluss der LV-Mitgliederversammlung rechtlich gebunden sind, wenn letzterer lange vor der Veröffentlichung der jetzt bekannten Dokumente gefasst worden ist.

In rechtlicher Betrachtung würde ich das im vorliegenden Fall verneinen. Denn die Dokumente, die im Zeitpunkt des MV-Beschlusses unbekannt waren, sind einerseits "fusionsrelevant", was schon allein aus dem Umstand folgt, dass das Gesetz ihre Veröffentlichung vorschreibt. Und der Inhalt dieser Dokumente ist nicht nur wesentlich, sondern beschreibt auch eine Situation, die zum Zeitpunkt des Beschlusses weder bekannt, noch erwartbar oder auch nur vorhersehbar war (was letzteres auch wieder Folge der mangelhaften Informationspolitik ist). Somit ist die subjektiv veränderte Lage eine Änderung der Geschäftsgrundlage, auf die die Delegierten als rechtmäßige Vertreter zwischen den Hauptversammlungen reagieren dürfen und müssen.  Ein Pochen auf den MV-Beschluss wäre angesichts der gravierenden "Neuigkeiten" geradezu absurd. Die Delegierten dürfen daher jetzt sowohl pro als auch contra Fusion stimmen und sich in dieser Frage auch enthalten (rechtlich gesehen). Lediglich eine Zustimmung unter Vorbehalt zu einer sofortigen Fusion scheidet wegen der unmittelbaren rechtsgestaltenden Wirkung aus.
Aber die "politischen" Aspekte sind wahrscheinlich weitaus spannender als die verbandsrechtlichen....


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. November 2012)

*AW: Fusionsticker bis zum Showdown...*

Man hört so vieles mauscheln..................

Ich hoffe, euch übers Wochenende immer relativ zeitnah informieren zu können - aber immer "ohne Gewähr"...........


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. November 2012)

*AW: Fusionsticker bis zum Showdown...*

Soeben dürfte die Sitzung des Verbandsausschusses des VDSF im Berlin begonnen haben.

Die des DAV beginnt nach meinen Infos erst heute abend um 18 Uhr..

Da die im DAV eh alle den Übertritt nur abnicken wollen und keine reguläre HV anstehen haben, brauchen die wohl auch nicht so viel Zeit..

Während beim VDSF nach meinen Infos viel Stress zu erwarten ist, da es da ja nicht "nur" um die Fusion geht..

Sondern im Ernstfall auch um die "reguläre" VDSF-HV, wenn die heute/morgen keine satzungsändernde Mehrheit für die Fusion hinkriegen..


----------



## Ralle 24 (16. November 2012)

*AW: Fusionsticker bis zum Showdown...*



Brotfisch schrieb:


> Ein Pochen auf den MV-Beschluss wäre angesichts der gravierenden "Neuigkeiten" geradezu absurd.




Genau dies macht der Verband in Schleswig Hostein erklärtermaßen. Dort hat man nach Aussage des Pressesprechers diese Dokumente nicht vorliegen und weigert sich, diese in der Veröffentlichung des Niedersächsischen Verbandes anzuschauen.

Der Geschäftsführer schätzt die finanzielle Lage als nicht besonders prekär ein.

Und das trauen die sich, öffentlich zu äußern.#d


Aber das gehört vermutlich zu dem Strauß an "Problemchen" die man nach erfolgter Fusion lösen kann.


----------



## Knispel (16. November 2012)

*AW: Fusionsticker bis zum Showdown...*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Genau dies macht der Verband in Schleswig Hostein erklärtermaßen. Dort hat man nach Aussage des Pressesprechers diese Dokumente nicht vorliegen und weigert sich, diese in der Veröffentlichung des Niedersächsischen Verbandes anzuschauen.
> 
> Der Geschäftsführer schätzt die finanzielle Lage als nicht besonders prekär ein.
> 
> ...



Ist doch ganz einfach Ralf, denn kommt der einstimmige Beschluss über eine einmalige Sonderzahlung von - sagen wir einmal 10 Euro pro Mitglied ( Angler ) zur Finanzregulierung ( einstimmig natürlch - ist ja nur einmalig ) und alles ist palettie ...


----------



## Ralle 24 (16. November 2012)

*AW: Fusionsticker bis zum Showdown...*



Knispel schrieb:


> Ist doch ganz einfach Ralf, denn kommt der einstimmige Beschluss über eine einmalige Sonderzahlung von - sagen wir einmal 10 Euro pro Mitglied ( Angler ) zur Finanzregulierung ( einstimmig natürlch - ist ja nur einmalig ) und alles ist palettie ...



Nix Paletti, wenn der Neue Verband nur noch die Hälfte der Mitglieder hat, aber die volle Kostenfracht tragen muss.
Da kommst mit 10,-€ nicht hin.


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. November 2012)

*AW: Fusionsticker bis zum Showdown...*

und einmalig eh nicht...


----------



## Sharpo (16. November 2012)

*AW: Fusionsticker bis zum Showdown...*

10 Euro für was? Für welche Leistung?

Dieses Problem hat doch schon Herr W. Klasing angesprochen.
Der LSFV Nds. nimmt 2 Euro/ Mitglied und bietet entsprechende Leistungen an.
Wie sollen dann 10 Euro Mitgliedsbeitrag für null Leistungen berechtigt sein?

Selbst einen Beitrag von 3 Euro wäre im Grunde schon zuviel weil der VDSF keine Leistungen seinen Mitgliedern anbietet.


----------



## Brotfisch (16. November 2012)

*AW: Fusionsticker bis zum Showdown...*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Genau dies macht der Verband in Schleswig Hostein erklärtermaßen. Dort hat man nach Aussage des Pressesprechers diese Dokumente nicht vorliegen und weigert sich, diese in der Veröffentlichung des Niedersächsischen Verbandes anzuschauen.
> 
> Der Geschäftsführer schätzt die finanzielle Lage als nicht besonders prekär ein.
> 
> ...


 

Ups, so schnell kann's gehen.... Ich habe in den vergangenen Tagen aus persönlichen Gründen vor den SH-Diskussionen die Augen verschlossen. Daher meine unvorsichtige Formulierung. Wenn sich ein LV-Präsidium an einen MV-Beschluss gebunden fühlt, dann ist das ja prinzipiell gar nicht mal so verkehrt. Problematisch empfinde ich es, wenn sich die Umstände so ändern, dass der Beschluss so nicht mehr gefasst werden würde und man trotzdem nicht darüber nachdenken dürfte, ob man nicht irgendwie anders als ursprünglich geplant vorgehen könnte/ müsste. Es bleibt ja immer auch die Möglichkeit einer Sonder-Mitgliederversammlung mit einem Änderungsantrag des Präsidiums. 
Deswegen kann man die Haltung von SH auch nur politisch bewerten. Nämlich als Statement für eine Fusion jetzt (und zu dem "absehbaren Preis"). Rechtlich gedeckt, politisch vertretbar. Ob's das Richtige ist, muss jeder für sich entscheiden.


----------



## Brotfisch (16. November 2012)

*AW: Fusionsticker bis zum Showdown...*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Man hört so vieles mauscheln..................
> 
> Ich hoffe, euch übers Wochenende immer relativ zeitnah informieren zu können - aber immer "ohne Gewähr"...........


 
Ein schönes Versprechen. Wir werden vor dem AB sitzen wie einst bei der ersten Mondlandung vor dem Fernseher... Zumal es bis zur nächsten Fischwaid noch ein paar Monätchen hin seind dürfte unter den zu erwartenden Bedingungen.

Bei der Gelegenheit: Vielen Dank für die Zeit und die Arbeit!!!!


----------



## Sharpo (16. November 2012)

*AW: Fusionsticker bis zum Showdown...*

Nun sind 3h vergangen.
Nichts neues? Hat keiner geplaudert?  :g


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. November 2012)

*AW: Fusionsticker bis zum Showdown...*

Nein - dass es solange dauert, spricht aber Bände...

;-))))

Soeben hat sich aber bei mir ein weiterer Landesverbandsfunktionär aus dem DAV gemeldet, der auch noch vom DAV-Ausschuss heute abend berichten wird.

Je mehr, desto besser, da kriegt man schneller raus ob man angelogen wird....

;-)))

Nun sinds aus beiden Verbänden bald zwei Hand voll verlässlicher Informanten..

Und einige mehr, die uns immer wieder versuchen zu instrumentalisieren mit Infos ;-))


----------



## lausi97 (16. November 2012)

*AW: Fusionsticker bis zum Showdown...*

tschuldigung für`s o.T.,ich halt es da wie Diddi Hallavorden:

"Hach ist das Aufregend,wo laufen se denn?"

Daumendrück das es in die Hose geht.

ein nicht Organisierter Angler Lausi!


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. November 2012)

*AW: Fusionsticker bis zum Showdown...*



> "Hach ist das Aufregend,wo laufen se denn?"





Jahre haben sie alle selig geschlafen in VDSF und DAV - jetzt, wos eigentlich zu spät ist, wachen die ersten auf - ich könnt mich echt wegschmeissen..

Ob die Frau Dr. schon aufm Weg ist oder lieber auch wartet, was ihr aus den Verbandsausschüssen berichtet wird??


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (16. November 2012)

*AW: Fusionsticker bis zum Showdown...*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ob die Frau Dr. schon aufm Weg ist oder lieber auch wartet, was ihr aus den Verbandsausschüssen berichtet wird??


 
Ich vermute die weiß das sie sich den Weg sparen kann- Sie oder ihr Team lesen ja hier mit...


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. November 2012)

*AW: Fusionsticker bis zum Showdown...*

nääääääääääääääääääääääänänänänänä - falscher Alarm ;-))))))))))))))

Noch keine Rückmeldung.....

Die scheinen noch kräftig zu tun zu haben..


----------



## Ralle 24 (16. November 2012)

*AW: Fusionsticker bis zum Showdown...*



Brotfisch schrieb:


> Ein schönes Versprechen. Wir werden vor dem AB sitzen wie einst bei der ersten Mondlandung vor dem Fernseher... Zumal es bis zur nächsten Fischwaid noch ein paar Monätchen hin seind dürfte unter den zu erwartenden Bedingungen.



Jetzt biste mir wieder sympathischer.


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. November 2012)

*AW: Fusionsticker bis zum Showdown...*

So, nun Butter bei die Fische:

Ich will hier nicht über weitere Einzelheiten berichten, die morgen auch noch eine Rolle spielen werden (nicht satzungsgemäße Revision des VDSF-Bund etc.), sondern nur das Ergebnis der Probeabstimmung im Verbandsausschuss des VDSF-Bund bekanntgeben:
Insgesamt wurden von den anwesenden Präsidenten 221 Stimmen vertreten.

Enthaltungen: Keine

Pro Fusion: 124 (=56,1%)

Contra Fusion: 97 (=43,9%)

Die benötigte Mehrheit von 75% liegt in weiter Ferne.

Venceremos.......................


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. November 2012)

*AW: Fusionsticker bis zum Showdown...*

PS:
Herr Mohnert will noch Frau Dr. anrufen, damit sie selber entscheiden kann, ob ihre Anwesenheit nötig sei ;-)))


----------



## Sharpo (16. November 2012)

*AW: Fusionsticker bis zum Showdown...*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> So, nun Butter bei die Fische:
> 
> Ich will hier nicht über weitere Einzelheiten berichten, die morgen auch noch eine Rolle spielen werden (nicht satzungsgemäße Revision des VDSF-Bund etc.), sondern nur das Ergebnis der Probeabstimmung im Verbandsausschuss bekanntgeben:
> Insgesamt wurden von den anwesenden Präsidenten 221 Stimmen vertreten.
> ...



Leider dennoch zu wenig. Hätte mir ein eindeutigeres Ergebnis Contra Fusion gewünscht..


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. November 2012)

*AW: Fusionsticker bis zum Showdown...*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Leider dennoch zu wenig. Hätte mir ein eindeutigeres Ergebnis Contra Fusion gewünscht..


Das ist ja die erste wirkliche Demokratieübung nach jahrzehntelangem gewohnheitsmäßigen abnicken - da ist ein Ergebnis mit fast 19% "über dem Durst" mehr als bemerkenswert...

Interessant auch noch das Detail mit nicht satzungsgemäßer Revision.........

Das dürfte morgen spannend werden...

Aber der Finanzvize Ripperger hat ja mit so finanziellen Unklarheiten schon viel Erfahrung in Hamburg gesammelt und wird wissen, wie das zu regeln ist....


----------



## Honeyball (16. November 2012)

*AW: Fusionsticker bis zum Showdown...*

97 sind aber mehr als nur 3 komplette LV, oder???


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. November 2012)

*AW: Fusionsticker bis zum Showdown...*

Die mir 5 bekannten LV hatten zusammen knapp über 70 Stimmen - ja, da müssen noch einige dazugekommen sein....


----------



## Ralle 24 (16. November 2012)

*AW: Fusionsticker bis zum Showdown...*

Mal abwarten. Probeabstimmungen haben eigentlich nur den Zweck, Abtrünnige einzunorden.

Ich bin mal gespannt, was da jetzt noch aus den Ärmeln gezaubert wird.

Schließlich geht es hier um den VDSF.


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. November 2012)

*AW: Fusionsticker bis zum Showdown...*

Defätist.........................................


----------



## Ralle 24 (16. November 2012)

*AW: Fusionsticker bis zum Showdown...*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Defätist.........................................




Realist.


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. November 2012)

*AW: Fusionsticker bis zum Showdown...*

Ich wette, dass ein paar der Ewiggestrigen, die heute noch aus Gewohnheit abgenickt haben, morgen auch dagegen stimmen werden....

Wenn ihnen das jemand vielleicht nochmal in Ruhe und ausführlich erklärt ,-))))


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. November 2012)

*AW: Fusionsticker bis zum Showdown...*

Und ich gebe zu, dass es mich persönlich tierisch freut, dass damit speziell Bayern und Brandenburg sowie der Rest der Hinterzimmermauschler und Desinformanten der (w)irren Initiative damit wohl auch morgen ne glorreiche Bauchlandung hinlegen werden..

Und ich bin gespannt, was es heute abend noch nach der Ausschusssitzung des DAV hier berichtet werden kann - ob da trotzdem weiter alle abnicken oder auch einige zur Besinnung kommen .......


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (16. November 2012)

*AW: Fusionsticker bis zum Showdown...*

Ich schaue morgen aus dem Fenster und werde einen hellen Strahl über dem Himmel von Berlin sehen, was gestern noch ein zuckendes Lichtlein war....:q:q:q:q:q


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (16. November 2012)

*AW: Fusionsticker bis zum Showdown...*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Und ich bin gespannt, was es heute abend noch nach der Ausschusssitzung des DAV hier berichtet werden kann -


 
Ich habe beim ersten Lesen "was heute abend noch *nach den Ausschreitungen* beim DAV hier berichtet werden kann" gelesen. 

Da war wohl der Vater der Wunsch der Gedanken...


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. November 2012)

*AW: Fusionsticker bis zum Showdown...*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Ich schaue morgen aus dem Fenster und werde einen hellen Strahl über dem Himmel von Berlin sehen, was gestern noch ein zuckendes Lichtlein war....:q:q:q:q:q



Na, nicht so schnell mit den jungen Pferden - bis jetzt ist IMMER noch der LSFV-NDS das einzige zuckende Lichtlein...

Denn auch der Rest, der dagegen stimmt, lebt bis jetzt bezüglich offene Information, vernünftiges Personal und solide Finanzen immer noch im ewiggestrigen Hinterzimmermauschelland von VDSF, DAV und der (w)irren Initiatve...

Nur dagegen stimmen reicht nicht....

Die müssen danach anfangen, sich - wie es auch der LSFV-NDS angefangen hat - grundlegend diesbezüglich zu ändern....

Also immer ruhig mit die jungen Pferde...

Nicht mehr als ne Schlacht gewonnen und immer noch nur ein einsames zuckendes Lichtlein am Horizont....................


----------



## 2Fast2Real (16. November 2012)

*AW: Fusionsticker bis zum Showdown...*

Ich wäre schon froh wenn ich überhaupt kapieren würde um was es bei dem ganzen geht #c 
Gibt es irgendwo eine neutrale Zusammenstellung über die Hintergründe von dem ganzen? Und eine Erklärung warumm das alles hier als so negativ angesehen wird ;+
Wenn mir jemand eine Erklärung in Kurzform (keine 500 posts)
geben könnte wäre echt cool.

Sorry fürs of topic aber ich blick da echt nicht durch

Gruß
2Fast2Real


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. November 2012)

*AW: Fusionsticker bis zum Showdown...*

Geht nicht so einfach ...

Das ist zu umfangreich...

Weswegen wir ja schon seit 2 Jahren informieren und diskutieren hier...

Hier die aktuellen Threads zum Thema zum informieren:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=251709
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=251369
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=251819
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=252662
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=252724


Hier die Artikel zur Fusion der letzten 2 Jahre:
*Fusion der Anglerverbände* 
*Standpunkte - Stammtisch: Verbandsfusion* 
*Wer ist dafür oder dagegen, Fusion DAV + VDSF* 
*Standpunkte - Stammtisch: Verbandsfusion, Teil 2* 
*Treffen beim DAV in Berlin* 
*An alle Anglerverbände*
*Am Haken: Omertà - oder doch lieber drüber reden?*
*Die Bundesverbände: Fusion, Verschelzung, einverleiben oder "bessere Alternative"?* 
*Offener Brief an die Verbände* 
*Antworten auf unseren offenen Brief an die Verbände* 
*Neue Fragen zur Fusion* 
*Lässt der VDSF die Fusion bewusst platzen?* 
*Die Antworten auf unsere Nachfragen zur Fusion* 
*VDSF und DAV, die Fusion oder: Denn sie wissen nicht, was sie tun...* 
*Angler und ihre Vertretung* 
*Was tun wenn die Vertretung unvertretbar ist? Einen neuen Verband gründen* 
*Am Haken: Über Hysterie, Verfolgungswahn, Fakten, Intrigen, Verbände und Präsidenten (und Hoffmann v* 
*Die Fusion: Hallo Zukunft - Tschüss Vergangenheit* 
*VDSF-Bund-Präsident Mohnert kämpft weiter gegen Einheit der Angler* 
*Gemeinsam für Angler: Offener Brief an alle Verbände, an alle Angelvereine und alle Angler* 
*VDSF und die Fusion - Die nächste Schote....* 
*Die Antwort des DAV auf das "Gesprächsangebot" des VDSF* 
*VDSF – Sekt oder Selters? Ein weiterer offener Brief* 
*VDSF und Demokratieverständnis.....*
*Die kurze Geschichte der scheiternden Fusion* 
*VDSF/Fusion: Expräsident schreibt Klartext* 
*Die Fusion: VDSF bleibt stur...* 
*Kommentar zur Initiative "Pro DAFV"...* 
*DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?* 
*Der einfache Weg zu einem einheitlichen Verband*
*Publizistische Unterstützung einer zielführenden Fusion* 
*Kommentar zum Papier des Präsidiums des Landesverbandes Sächsischer Angler e.V.* 
*Ein Expräsident redet Klartext: Fusionsfundstücke* 
*Lieber Greenpeace als VDSF, DAFV oder DAV* 
*Fusion: Gemeinsame Erklärung Markstein und Mohnert*
*Fragen an DAV-Präsident Markstein zu Ablauf und Inhalt der geplanten Übernahme des DA V* 
*Die Rolle des Herrn Mohnert bei der VdSF-GmbH* 
*Am Haken: Brief an den Verbandspräsidenten aus der Zukunft* 
*Fragen an den DAV zu den Verhandlungen mit dem VDSF* 
*Fragen an die VDSF-Landesverbände*
*VDSF und DAV: Totengräber des Angelns in Deutschland!*
*Fusion: Aktueller Stand nach den Versammlungen bei VDSF und DAV* 
*Zur Fusion: Angler in Sachsen Anhalt wehren sich* 
*Fragen an den LAVB (DAV-Landesverband Brandenburg)* 
*Dr. Thomas Guenther zur Fusion: Endspurt rückwärts*
*Erstklassige Verbands- und Lobbyarbeit* 
*Teil 1: LVSA: Sächsischer Landesverband zur Übernahme des DAV in den VDSF* 
*Teil 2: LVSA: Sächsischer Landesverband zur Übernahme des DAV in den VDSF* 
*Am Haken: Präsidenten* 
*Beruhigungspille für DAV-Angler in Sachsen-Anhalt*
*Offener Brief VDSF, ein Kommentar eines Ex-VDSF-Vizepräsidenten: Sittliche Unreife* 
*Offener Brief vom VDSF-Präsidium - Mohnerts/Marksteins Schmierentheater nächster Akt?* 
*Deutscher Anglerverband: Ruhe in Frieden......* 
*VDSF-Präsident Mohnert scheitert beim Staatsanwalt mit Strafanzeige gegen Angler* 
*DAV-Bund lässt keine Journalisten zu* 
*VdSF - Palastrevolution - auf welche Seite schlagen sich die Länder ?* 
*Fusion endgültig gescheitert* 
*DAV Angler bald keine Mitglieder mehr im Verband ?* 
*Ein Kommentar von Dr. Thomas Guenther zum Schreiben von Pro DAFV* 
*HV des DAV: Gedanken von Dr. Thomas Guenther*
*Am Haken: Intelligenz, Anständigkeit und Verbandsfunktionär* 
*Nach der Sitzung: VDSF-Verbandsausschuss: Ein Kommentar von Thomas Finkbeiner* 
*Nach der Sitzung: VDSF-Verbandsausschuss: Ein Kommentar von Dr. Thomas Günther* 
*VDSF-Verbandsausschuss: Ein Kommentar von Dr. Thomas Günther*
*Fusionseklat der Anglerverbände: VDSF verliert größten Landesverband* 
*VDSF-Landesverband Bayern kündigt beim VDSF* 
*Die Fusion: Wirrköpfe und Verräter im DAV Brandenburg und Sachsen?*
*"Ränkespiel statt Anglerfusion", von Dr. Thomas Günther* 
*"Einheit durch Spaltung ?", von Dr. Thomas Günther* 
*Aktuelle Verbands- und Fusionsdiskussionen* 
*DAV: Die Angler vergessen??* 
*Fusion: Wegweisend* 
*Fusion: Präsident Mohnert ausgebootet?* 
*Fusion: Zünglein an der Waage* 
*Anglerfusion – Präsidiumsgegner werden immer stärker* 
*DAV-Verbandsausschuss: Aktuelle Infos* 
*Fusion: Nach dem Fischereitag in Papenburg* 
*Fusion: Kommentar zum Statement der Verbände im September* 
*VDSF-Präsident Mohnert scheitert mit Strafanzeige gegen Anglerboardredaktion* 
*Aufruf zur Einstellung der Hetze im Anglerboard*
*DAV-Angler akzeptieren VDSF-Grundsätze* 
*Die Fusion: Hochrangiger Funktionär zieht die Notbremse* 
*Antwort "angemeldet": Dr. Christel Happach-Kasan zur Kandidatur* 
*Das ausgemauschelte Präsidium...* 
*Quo vadis, Verbände??* 
*Initiative wirbt in Brief an die Landesverbände um Zustimmung zur Fusion* 
*Fusion: LSFV-NDS, Präsident Klasing antwortet ausführlich*
*Dr. Happach-Kasan: Überarbeitet oder inkompetent???*


----------



## 2Fast2Real (16. November 2012)

*AW: Fusionsticker bis zum Showdown...*

LOL |bigeyes
Genau das ist mein Problem ...
Bis ich mich da durchgelesen habe bin ich ca. 80 Jahre alt und hab eh keinen Bock mehr zum fischen #t
Aber ich habe bisher gut gelebt ohne zu wissen um was es geht dann werd ich wohl auch so weiterleben 
Aber ich habe es zur Kenntnis genommen das es wohl um Politik geht und es somit für den Kleinen Mann eh nicht zu ändern ist da es sonst verboten wäre #c


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. November 2012)

*AW: Fusionsticker bis zum Showdown...*

*Die kurze Geschichte der scheiternden Fusion* 
Vielleicht hilft Dir das etwas - auch immer noch viel, aber vieles zusammengefasst

*Der einfache Weg zu einem einheitlichen Verband*
Auch hier nochmal Hintergründe und Beweggründe - und da wir konstruktiv sind, auch gleich ein Alternativvorschlag von uns...

Der sicher besser gewesen wäre als das Chaos jetzt, das die Ewiggestrigen in den Bundesverbänden und den Verbänden der (w)irren Initiative angerichtet haben..


----------



## 2Fast2Real (16. November 2012)

*AW: Fusionsticker bis zum Showdown...*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> *Die kurze Geschichte der scheiternden Fusion*
> Vielleicht hilft Dir das etwas - auch immer noch viel, aber vieles zusammengefasst




Thx - Das schaut überschaubarer aus #h


----------



## Lui Nairolf (16. November 2012)

*AW: Fusionsticker bis zum Showdown...*



2Fast2Real schrieb:


> LOL |bigeyes
> Genau das ist mein Problem ...



Meines ehrlich gesagt auch. Im Kern habe ich aus diesem Wust an Threats herausgefunden, dass es
 - zum einen darum geht, dass sich viele Angler wohl durch den VDSF nicht ausreichend vertreten fühlen, was z. B Themen wie Catch & Release angeht. Der DAV hat hier scheinbar eine andere Einstellung, aber diese nicht genug in die Fusion eingebracht.
- die Finanzen des "neuen" Verbandes wohl nicht geklärt sind und erhebliche Bedenken hinsichtlich der wirtschaftsfähigkeit des neuen Verbandes geht.
- eine vernünftige Öffentlichkeitsarbeit und Information über die Fusion und die Ziele des neuen Verbandes nicht erfolgt ist
- diverse rechtliche Probleme hinsichtlich der Fusion gesehen werden
- und weitere Vorwürfe mehr die von Mauschelei bei der Postenvergabe bis hin zu befürchteten Beitragssteigerungen reichen.

Bitte zerreißt mich jetzt nicht wenns nicht 100-Pro stimmt oder nicht alles gesagt wurde - ich habe versucht mir ein Gesamtbild zu machen, bin aber ehrlich gesagt gescheitert ...

Tatsächlich fehlt auch mir eine einfache Auflistung Pro-und-Contra-Punkte.


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. November 2012)

*AW: Fusionsticker bis zum Showdown...*



2Fast2Real schrieb:


> Thx - Das schaut überschaubarer aus #h


Gerne - ist ja nicht so, dass wir nicht gerne helfen..


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (16. November 2012)

*AW: Fusionsticker bis zum Showdown...*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Nur dagegen stimmen reicht nicht....
> 
> Die müssen danach anfangen, sich - wie es auch der LSFV-NDS angefangen hat - grundlegend diesbezüglich zu ändern....


 
Wenn das Ding in den Graben geht, werden die sich so etwas von fetzen, dass einige dabei auf der Strecke bleiben werden (müssen). Und einige - die bisher ruhig waren - werden sich das auch nicht mehr bieten lassen. Ich werde am Montag mal in Kiel beginnen, ein paar Hintergründe über die neuen Pläne zu erfragen- und so nebenbei meine Mitarbeit anbieten. Ich bin ja für ein offenes Wort zu haben...:q


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. November 2012)

*AW: Fusionsticker bis zum Showdown...*



Lui Nairolf schrieb:


> Meines ehrlich gesagt auch. Im Kern habe ich aus diesem Wust an Threats herausgefunden, dass es
> - zum einen darum geht, dass sich viele Angler wohl durch den VDSF nicht ausreichend vertreten fühlen, was z. B Themen wie Catch & Release angeht. Der DAV hat hier scheinbar eine andere Einstellung, aber diese nicht genug in die Fusion eingebracht.
> - die Finanzen des "neuen" Verbandes wohl nicht geklärt sind und erhebliche Bedenken hinsichtlich der wirtschaftsfähigkeit des neuen Verbandes geht.
> - eine vernünftige Öffentlichkeitsarbeit und Information über die Fusion und die Ziele des neuen Verbandes nicht erfolgt ist
> ...


Es gibt kein einziges Pro für Angler bei dieser so dilettantisch geplante Fusion ..

Ein starker einheitlicher Bundesverband für Angler, da gibts dagegen viele Pro`s..

Da müssen aber noch viele der "alten" Garden abtreten und viele anfangen einen Weg wie Niedersachsen zu gehen, dass da tatsächlich was positives für Angler bei rüberkommen kann..


----------



## Ralle 24 (16. November 2012)

*AW: Fusionsticker bis zum Showdown...*



2Fast2Real schrieb:


> LOL |bigeyes
> Genau das ist mein Problem ...
> Bis ich mich da durchgelesen habe bin ich ca. 80 Jahre alt und hab eh keinen Bock mehr zum fischen #t
> Aber ich habe bisher gut gelebt ohne zu wissen um was es geht dann werd ich wohl auch so weiterleben
> Aber ich habe es zur Kenntnis genommen das es wohl um Politik geht und es somit für den Kleinen Mann eh nicht zu ändern ist da es sonst verboten wäre #c



Ganz Kurz.

VDSF:

Der "Wessi-Verband".

Verbot von lebendem Köderfisch, Wettfischen, Setzkescher, Vorauseilender Gehorsam gegenüber dem Tierschutz, Angeln ausschließlich zum Nahrungserwerb.

DAV: Der "Ossi-Verband"

Vor dem Mauerfall der Verband der damaligen DDR. Bis zum Ende der Amtszeit von Bernd Mikulin:

Freiheitliches Angeln für Jedermann. Gewässerpools, Gemeinschaftssinn, Neutralität, Angeln darf und soll Spass machen.


Die Grundsätze beider Verbände sind auf deen HP nachzulesen, die beim DAV stammen noch von Bernd Mikulin und sind leider nicht mehr aktuell. 


Seit dem Mauerfall mehrfacher Versuch des VDSF, den DAV zu übernehmen. Jüngst gescheitert: Morgen.

Eine Übernahme des DAV durch den VDSF würde zum jetzigen Zeitunkt ausschließlich Nachteile für den Angler bringen. Mehr Gesetze, restriktiveres Angeln.


Der VDS-Verband Niedersachsen hat jüngst ein Zeichen in die richtige Richtung gesetzt. 

Wir brauchen einen einheitichen und starken Bundesverband. Der ist zur Zeit nicht realisierbar. Niedersachen könnte eine Vorreiterrolle einnehmen und die Angler hinter sich bringen.
Ziehen die übrigen Verbände nach, ist dann eine Basis für einen gemeinsamen Verband gegeben. Das wird aber noch recht ein paar Järchen dauern.

Die Details dazu musst Du Dir leider anlesen um Dir eine eigene Meinung bilden zu können. 

Ignorieren bedeutet, andere über die Zukunft Deines Hobbys entscheiden zu lassen. Anders als in der Politik, hat der "einfache Mann" durch wahrnehmung seiner Stimmrechte in den verbandsangehörigen Vereinen durchaus gute Chancen, etwas zu bewirken. Es müssen sich nur viel mehr Angler dafür interessieren.


----------



## Lui Nairolf (16. November 2012)

*AW: Fusionsticker bis zum Showdown...*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Es gibt kein einziges Pro für Angler bei dieser so dilettantisch geplante Fusion ..



Das habe sogar ich begriffen, dass eine professionelle Fusion anders ablaufen muss, um nicht in einer Konfusion zu enden...


----------



## Revilo62 (16. November 2012)

*AW: Fusionsticker bis zum Showdown...*

Du hast die Liste gerade angefangen selbst zu schreiben und hast auch die Kernthemen erfasst
Suuuuper !  Wieder einer mehr ?!
Tight Lines #h


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. November 2012)

*AW: Fusionsticker bis zum Showdown...*



Lui Nairolf schrieb:


> Das habe sogar ich begriffen, dass eine professionelle Fusion anders ablaufen muss, um nicht in einer Konfusion zu enden...


Klasse!!!!!

Denn das ist ja mit mein Job, dieses zu vermitteln..


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. November 2012)

*AW: Fusionsticker bis zum Showdown...*

Und in 20 Minuten geht die Verbandsausschusssitzung des DAV los.

Die kennen diese Zahlen inzwischen natürlich auch (hab da ein paar Anrufe gemacht ;-))....

Mal sehen, was da nun am Ende rauskommen wird bei denen..


----------



## Lui Nairolf (16. November 2012)

*AW: Fusionsticker bis zum Showdown...*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Denn das ist ja mit mein Job, dieses zu vermitteln..



Naja, objektive Information geht aber auch anders  aber das kann man kaum jemanden vorwerfen, auch die "Pro-Fusion"-Seite hätte ja die Möglichkeit, entsprechend zu agieren und Meinung zu bilden.

Nichts desto trotz, bin ich jetzt wirklich gespannt, wie es weitergeht. Wobei der größte Schaden bereits entstanden sein dürfte: Nämlich der Gesichtsverlust der Funktionäre, die ja nach diesem Offenbarungseid keiner mehr ernst nehmen kann...


----------



## angler1996 (16. November 2012)

*AW: Fusionsticker bis zum Showdown...*

Der größte Schaden würde m.Erachtens entstehen, wenn das so wie geplant durchgeht
Gruß A.


----------



## Dunraven (16. November 2012)

*AW: Fusionsticker bis zum Showdown...*



Lui Nairolf schrieb:


> Tatsächlich fehlt auch mir eine einfache Auflistung Pro-und-Contra-Punkte.



Pro: Ein einheitlicher und starker Verband der alle organisierten Angler vertritt und damit mehr Gehör findet.

Realität: Das wird aktuell so nicht kommen da es schon genug gibt die bei der jetzigen Umsetzung der Fusion da nicht mitmachen. Kommt also der "einheitliche" Verband, werden die vermutlich eigene Verbände gründen oder halt als Landesverband agieren, so das es im Endeffekt dann keinen einheitlichen starken Verband, sondern noch mehr Verbände als bisher gibt.

Contra: 
Das ganze wurde falsch angegangen. Man hat sich selbst auf einen Zeitplan beschränkt der nicht gut gehen konnte. Statt nach mehr als 20 Jahren und mehreren Jahren Anlauf zu DIESER Fusion zu sagen wir machen es richtig und gehen es ruhig an, wurde hier jetzt gesagt bis dahin erfolgt die Fusion und alles was unklar ist werden wir dann später regeln. 

Aber es ist eben zuviel unklar. Ralle hat ein wenig übertrieben, aber Fakt ist das die Einstellungen schon sehr verscheiden sind und das der VDSF dem DAV schon öfters ans Bein Pinkeln wollte wenn es um Setzkescher, ect. geht und daher auch vieles unnötig und übertrieben forciert hat. Der DAV ist der Verband der an den WM und EM, ect. teilnimmt. Der auch die internationalen Regelungen nutzt wenn möglich (Setzkescher, ect.). Der VDSF hat dagegen viel für die aktuellen Verbote und Einschränkungen in dem Bereich gemacht und ich kenne noch viele alte Vereinsvorsitzende/Funktionäre von kleinen Vereinen die den Setzkescher (obwohl hier z.B. unter bestimmten Bedingungen ausdrücklich erlaubt) als verboten und übel ansehen. Der VDSF hatte sowas in der Art ja auch vor nicht all zu langer Zeit noch auf seiner Hompage, obwohl die Regelungen vielerorts schon klar machten das dem nicht so ist. Das den alten Herren zu erklären ist aber mühsam weil der VDSF sagt Setzkescher ist böse. Selbst von Anzeigen gegen Nachbarvereine, die den im gesetzlich erlaubten Rahmen nutzen, ist da teils die Rede.

Das ist einer der Punkte die zeigen wie unterschiedlich teilweise die Einstellungen in den beiden Verbänden sind. Und das sind auch die Gründe weshalb viele eben solche Sachen, und die Haltung des neuen gemeinsamen Verbandes dazu, gerne vorher geklärt haben würden. Aber geklärt wurden nur sehr sehr wenige Punkte, und was zeitlich nicht möglich war, da wurde dann gesagt machen wir später. Das aber macht, nach den schlechten Erfahrungen, eben viele misstrauisch. Dazu kommen wohl noch die ganzen Fragen zum Thema Geld. Das ist wohl der Punkt der jetzt aktuell noch einige Landesverbände beim VDSF zum Grübeln gebracht hat. 



Wie auch immer, klar ist das der neue Verband, wenn es den denn geben wird (der VDSF will ihn ja scheinbar auch allein gründen, ohne DAV) schon im Vorfeld soviel Misstrauen und negative Sachen hervorgerufen hat, das er kein neuer Anfang sein kann und dass das Ziel, ein starker EINHEITLICHER Verband damit so nicht möglich ist, eben weil es aktuell keine Einheit gibt. *Das eben weil man ja diese Einheit lieber zeitlich festlegen wollte und den Zeitplan unbedingt einhalten will, statt erstmal dafür zu sorgen sie in der Praxis zu erzielen, und dann, als zwei Verbände die sich eh schon einig sind und gut zusammenarbeiten, auch den nächsten Schritt zu einer Fusion zu gehen. Eine die dann auch schnell und unproblematisch erfolgen kann weil man sich kennt, weiß wie der andere tickt, und eh schon zusammen arbeitet. Da fehlen dann Vorurteile, Misstrauen und große Unterschiede und sind ersetzt durch Respekt, Vertrauen und Einigkeit in vielen Punkten.* Auf der Basis ist eine Fusion eine Sache die nur so lange dauert weil man noch die Basis unter Einhaltung von Fristen befragen muss, und bei der die Antwort Pro Fusion eh eindeutig wäre.


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. November 2012)

*AW: Fusionsticker bis zum Showdown...*

*Der einfache Weg zu einem einheitlichen Verband*
Auch hier nochmal Hintergründe und Beweggründe - und da wir konstruktiv sind, auch gleich ein Alternativvorschlag von uns...


			
				aus oben verlinktem Artikel schrieb:
			
		

> *Gibt es Lösungen?*
> Ja, die gibt es.
> Wenngleich das erfordert, dass die Funktionäre aller Verbände aller Seiten zuerst einmal umdenken müssen.
> 
> ...


----------



## Honeyball (16. November 2012)

*AW: Fusionsticker bis zum Showdown...*

Nur um das nochmal klar rauszustellen:

Gegen eine Fusion der beiden Bundesverbände hat hier keiner was!!!

Wogegen wir was haben ist, dass aus dem Schlechten der bestehenden beiden Verbände jetzt was noch schlechteres Gemeinsames gemacht wird. Und das auch noch in einer Form, dass der West-Verband den Ost-Verband einfach schluckt.

Es hat mal einen ganz vernünftigen Ansatz gegeben mit einer paritätisch besetzten Kommission, die die Aufgabe hatte, gemeinsame Ziele zu erarbeiten. Diese wurde *einseitig* abberufen.
Seitdem hat es eigentlich nur noch Chaos, Machtspiele und gegenseitige Vorwürfe gegeben. 
Aktuell läuft in Berlin der derzeitige Höhepunkt dieses Schmierentheaters.

Die Chancen, aus dieser Vorgeschichte jetzt was Anständiges entstehen zu lassen, sind leider verdammt gering.


----------



## Lui Nairolf (16. November 2012)

*AW: Fusionsticker bis zum Showdown...*

Kann mir noch schnell wer auf die Sprünge helfen:
Was wird heute Abend beschlossen und was soll morgen beschlossen werden?


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. November 2012)

*AW: Fusionsticker bis zum Showdown...*

Heute wird nix beschlossen.

Heute wird in beiden Verbandsausschüssen das morgige Verfahren durchgesprochen und z. B. die genannte Probeabstimmung durchgeführt.

Bei der Zerstrittenheit wollte man halt vorher wissen, was Sache ist.

Morgen findet sowohl die reguläre HV des VDSF statt (muss satzungsgemäß, warum auch immer, im November stattfinden), wie auch da über den Entwurf von Satzung und Verschmelzungsvertrag abgestimmt werden soll, wozu es eine Mehrheit von mehr als 75% der abgegeben Stimmen brauchen würde.

Es stimmen jedoch laut Probeabstimmung beim VDSF nur 56,1% dafür.

Sollte das so kommen, dass das so ausgeht, kann der DAV eigentlich gleich nach Hause fahren..

Die haben keine ordentliche HV zu machen, die sind nur für die Fusion angereist. 
Um im positiven Falle der Entscheidung beim VDSF dann selber über ihren Übertritt in den VDSF/DAFV abzustimmen..

Da wurden dann also mal ordentlich Kosten für nix produziert, was am Ende wieder die Angler mit ihren Beiträgen bezahlen müssen ..

Hier gehts um das Protokoll, das dazu die beiden geschäftsführenden Präsidien von VDSF und DAV zusammen ausgemauschelt hatten:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=251819


----------



## Lui Nairolf (16. November 2012)

*AW: Fusionsticker bis zum Showdown...*

Danke für die Info.
Ist eigentlich auch seltsam, wenn schon bei dem Verband, der sich eigentlich selbst nicht bewegt, sondern nur den "kleineren" schluckt, keine entsprechende Mehrheit abzeichnet.

Den Thread mit dem ausgemauschelten Präsidium hab ich mir schon zu Gemüte geführt - kenne solche Verfahren zur Genüge, kenne allerdings die Personen und ihre Eignung nicht, daher kann ich dazu nix sagen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. November 2012)

*AW: Fusionsticker bis zum Showdown...*

Ja, seltsam........

Ich darf hier leider nicht schreiben wie ich will, weil das einige zart besaitete Seelen als zu rau emfpinden..

Aber "seltsam" finde ich in (fast) allen Verbänden und bei (fast) allen Funktionären nach 2 Jahren Fusionsgewürge ziemlich vieles..

Einzige lobenswerte Ausnahme (wobei man noch nicht weiss, wie sich das weiterentwickeln wird) seit kurzem:
Der LSFV-NDS

Siehe dazu:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=250142
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=251073
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=251369


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. November 2012)

*AW: Fusionsticker bis zum Showdown...*

Auch beim DAV gings hoch her..........

Die kannten nun ja die Zahlen vom VDSF, da hiess es zuerst, die kiegen wir schon noch rum.....

Dann kam von Herrn Weichenhahn aus Brandenburg wohl die Drohung, zusammen mit Bayern, Meck-Pomm, Hessen etc. ja einen eigenen Dachverband aufmachen zu können (wie bescheuert muss man sein, mit den zahlenmäßig so starken Bayern einen Verband machen zu wollen, wo die dann praktisch das alleinige Sagen hätten???)...,

Der DAV-Bund-Präsident Markstein nahm dies auch weniger locker, da dies die Zerschlagung des DAV bedeute würde...

Insgesamt einigte man sich darauf, jetzt erst mal abzuwarten, wie der VDSF morgen dann wirklich abstimmt..

Aber wie im VDSF auch ist man im DAV komplett zerstritten.

*Und wie man wieder einmal sieht, gehts den ganzen Damen und Herren aus VDSF und DAV in keinster Weise um die Angler!!!!!*

Sondern nur um ihre Verbände, Macht, Kohle, Pfründe. Posten und Pöstchen und persönliche Eitelkeiten - es ist einfach nur noch widerwärtig..........

Und dass diese alten Herren und Ewiggestrigen immer noch glauben, das alles weiter in Hinterzimmern ausmauscheln zu können, ohne das was rauskommt, das zeigt nur die ganzhe Lächerlichkeit dieser Leute..

Man kann eigentlich nur noch hoffen, dass es beide Dachverbände zerschlägt, und dass alle, die in Bundesverbänden und denen der (w)irren Initiative, die das alles in ihrem Dilettantismus ja angerichtet haben, einmal  Rückrat beweisen und zurücktreten - GESCHLOSSEN!!!!

Dann hätten sie wenigstens einmal im Leben etwas FÜR Angler getan...


*EIN LÄCHERLICHES UND WIDERWÄRIGES TRAUERSPIEL, DAS VERBÄNBDE UND FUNKTIONÄRE DA BIETEN!!!! *


----------



## Tomasz (16. November 2012)

*AW: Fusionsticker bis zum Showdown...*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> ...Ich darf hier leider nicht schreiben wie ich will, weil das einige zart besaitete Seelen als zu rau emfpinden....



Danke für Dein Verständnis. Bist ein braver Junge#6.
Was mich bei der ganzen Geschichte im Moment nervt sind zwei Dinge. 
Erstens: warum bekommt der "unorganisierte" Thomas F. diese wichtigen Infos und wenn man als organisierter Angler bei seinen Verbänden vorstellig wird beisst man bei seinen bezahlten Kadern auf Granit? Das ist doch wieder mal typisch. Da ist das AB den V-Leuten in den Verbänden gut genug um Politik zu machen, aber die eigene Basis bleibt wieder mal außen vor.
oder hat Thomas hier vielleicht doch recht, wenn er sagt:
"...*Und wie man wieder einmal sieht, gehts den ganzen Damen und Herren aus VDSF und DAV in keinster Weise um die Angler!!!!!..."*
Zweitens: Erst hat man es von Verbandsseite versäumt offen und ehrlich mit der Basis zu kommunizieren, die Fusion zusammen zu gestalten und für die Fusion zu werben, obwohl offizielle Statements immer pro Fusion waren und jetzt, wo es vielleicht doch nichts daraus wird, ist es vermutlich auch nicht weiter wild und keiner wird selbstkritisch sagen, "da haben wir etwas falsch gemacht". Selbst Fusionsbefürworter unter den einfachen Anglern streichen jetzt schon langsam die Segel. Verdammt nochmal, aber wenn die Fusion so richtig und wichtig ist, dann muss man auch dafür kämpfen und nach Lösungen suchen. Für meine Begriffe viel zu spät, aber jetzt zur Tagesordung zurück zu kehren wäre das falschste Signal. Da bleibt auch abzuwarten wie sich NDS zukünftig verhalten wird. 



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> ...
> Freiheitliches Angeln für Jedermann. Gewässerpools, Gemeinschaftssinn, Neutralität, Angeln darf und soll Spass machen.
> Die Grundsätze beider Verbände sind auf deen HP nachzulesen, die beim DAV stammen noch von Bernd Mikulin und sind leider nicht mehr aktuell.
> ...
> ...



Da sind wir uns bei der Prüfungsfrage so schön einig, aber in diesem Thema werden wir immer wieder aneinander geraten:g.
Mit dem letzte Absatz haste Du den Kern getroffen#6.
Aber bei der Panikmache, dass der Ossi mal wieder über den Tisch gezogen werden soll und er bald so restriktiv angeln muss wie der Wessi, bleibt mir die Spucke weg. Fischereirecht ist vor und auch nach der Fusion Ländersache und Punkt. Deshalb hat das VDSF-Land M-V schon heute den Tourischein und im LAVB wird der Friedfischschein auch nicht an einer Fusion scheitern. Es gibt genug anderer wichtiger Probleme in und um die Verbände, da muss man nicht auf diese Art Stimmung machen und damit die sachlichen Argumente in den Hintergrund stellen.

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## Brotfisch (16. November 2012)

*AW: Fusionsticker bis zum Showdown...*

Unabhängig davon, ob man für Fusion ist oder dagegen, für Fusion jetzt oder später, für eine andere Fusion oder für Fusion um jeden Preis, unabhängig davon, an welcher Seite es eventuell scheitert, ein Scheitern im letzten Moment, quasi vor dem Hochzeitsaltar, bedeutet den größtmöglichen Schaden für die bislang real existierende organisierte Angelfischerei in Deutschland. Auf Jahre hinaus würde es keinen neuen Versuch der Herstellung einer einheitlichen Vertretung auf Bundesebene geben; man denke nur an die gescheiterte Fusion von Brandenburg und Berlin.

Vor diesem Hintergrund sind die Zahlen der Probeabstimmung des VDSF milde formuliert "beunruhigend". Mir ist eine derart tiefe Spaltung innerhalb des VDSF aus meiner aktiven Zeit nicht erinnerlich. Dass dieses Vorab-Ergebnis auch dem DAV-Verbandsausschuss bekannt ist, wird den Drang nach Einheit dort auch nicht gerade begrüßen.

Trotzdem warne ich vor voreiligen Schlussfolgerungen. Die Nacht vor der JHV ist lang und an den Biertischen, in den Lounges und an den Barthresen wird kein Platz unbesetzt sein und es dürfte auf das Heftigste bis in die frühen Morgenstunden hinein diskutiert werden. Zudem veranstalten einflussreiche Landesverbände in den Abendstunden "Landesgruppensitzungen", in denen ebenfalls noch "Meinung gemacht", diskutiert, gestritten und so manches Abstimmungsverhalten "korrigiert" wird. (Das hat übrigens nichts mit Mauscheln zu tun.) Und so sah so manches VA-Ergebnis tags drauf in der JHV noch ganz anders aus.

Es bleibt also spannend in Berlin und spannend im AB. Fast wäre man gerne vor Ort, aber eine Pressetribüne gibt es dort ja bekanntlich nicht. Bei der Gelegenheit? In welchem Hotel ist man denn zugange in Berlin? Ist es das Estrel? Und wie sieht der Zeitplan aus? Wann ist Anfang und wann zu erwartendes Ende? Wann kann man die strahlenden Sieger und die anderen in ihre Autos steigen sehen? Gibt es da ein paar Infos für Berliner und zugereiste Schlachtenbummler?

Ansonsten noch einmal Dank für die superaktuellen Informationen hier - supergute Arbeit bisher!!!!


----------



## gründler (16. November 2012)

*AW: Fusionsticker bis zum Showdown...*



Tomasz schrieb:


> Danke für Dein Verständnis. Bist ein braver Junge#6.
> Was mich bei der ganzen Geschichte im Moment nervt sind zwei Dinge.
> Erstens: warum bekommt der "unorganisierte" Thomas F. diese wichtigen Infos und wenn man als organisierter Angler bei seinen Verbänden vorstellig wird beisst man bei seinen bezahlten Kadern auf Granit? Das ist doch wieder mal typisch. Da ist das AB den V-Leuten in den Verbänden gut genug um Politik zu machen, aber die eigene Basis bleibt wieder mal außen vor.


 

Ganz einfach = Maulkorb nach aussen,und die Schnauze voll nach innen.

Es gibt genug im Amt stehende die aus Angst nach aussen die fresse halten,aber sich nix mehr wünschten als das dieses ganze blödsinnige geheuchelte....etc.endlich aufhört.

Also bleibt man Maulwurf und hofft das es dadurch zu Zielen kommt,würde man das Öffentlich machen könnte es passieren das man Angegriffen wird,das einem gedroht wird,das einem die family mit reingezogen wird...usw.usw.


Nicht mehr und nicht weniger.


#h


----------



## Brotfisch (16. November 2012)

*AW: Fusionsticker bis zum Showdown...*

Mannomannomann - da drüben, irgendwo in Berlin, da ist so viel Spannung in der Bude, da zittert bei mir in Schöneberg der Schaum auf dem Bier!
Das ist doch mal 'was anderes als ein sedierendes Hollandspiel!

Los, jetzt macht mal eine Live-Schalte!!!!


----------



## Wegberger (16. November 2012)

*AW: Fusionsticker bis zum Showdown...*

Hallo,

mit Geld kann man ja auch bekanntlich auch vieles machen |kopfkrat

Es gab doch mal den Spruch: Jeder ist käuflich - es kommt nur auf die Summe an. 
Wenn man dann auf die notwendige Beitragserhöhung 10 % drauf packt - dann ist das ganze sogar finanziert.

LG


----------



## prinz1 (16. November 2012)

*AW: Fusionsticker bis zum Showdown...*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Und ich gebe zu, dass es mich persönlich tierisch freut, dass damit speziell Bayern und Brandenburg sowie der Rest der Hinterzimmermauschler und Desinformanten der (w)irren Initiative damit wohl auch morgen ne glorreiche Bauchlandung hinlegen werden..
> 
> Und ich bin gespannt, was es heute abend noch nach der Ausschusssitzung des DAV hier berichtet werden kann - ob da trotzdem weiter alle abnicken oder auch einige zur Besinnung kommen .......



thomas , ich als brandenburger freu mich auch so was von tierisch drauf. so richtig in die fresse rein, wie es so schön heißt.
nachdem ich hier in den threads zur fusion nur noch resigniert mitgelesen habe, seh ich wieder licht am horizont.
ausgerechnet der "ungeliebte" vdsf gibt unseren h...verbrannten brandenburger funktionären ne maulschelle ???????
ich wünsch mir ne fusion auf augenhöhe, mit klaren absprachen, mit sinn und verstand.
das was es heute als "fusionsgedanke"gibt ist mist.
nur leider habe ich hier in meiner gegend nicht so wirklich das gehör meiner angelkollegen erreichen können. 
keinen  hats interessiert,  und wenn, dann nur so lange, wie ich mit ihm sprach.
egal, es gibt maulschellen, ich freu mich!!!
gruß

der prinz


----------



## Lui Nairolf (16. November 2012)

*AW: Fusionsticker bis zum Showdown...*



Brotfisch schrieb:


> ein Scheitern im letzten Moment, quasi vor dem Hochzeitsaltar, bedeutet den größtmöglichen Schaden für die bislang real existierende organisierte Angelfischerei in Deutschland.



Ja, das sehe ich auch so - daher vermute ich auch, dass man im letzten Moment der Fusion zustimmt und die heutige Nacht noch nutzt, Vorteile für sich herauszuschlagen.

Hoch interessant - hoffentlich funktioniert der AB-Geheimdienst weiterhin so gut


----------



## ivo (16. November 2012)

*AW: Fusionsticker bis zum Showdown...*



Brotfisch schrieb:


> Mannomannomann - da drüben, irgendwo in Berlin, da ist so viel Spannung in der Bude, da zittert bei mir in Schöneberg der Schaum auf dem Bier!
> Das ist doch mal 'was anderes als ein sedierendes Hollandspiel!
> 
> Los, jetzt macht mal eine Live-Schalte!!!!




DAV tagte letztens hier:
http://maps.google.com/maps?hl=de&ll=52.309436,13.446225&spn=0.005044,0.016512&t=h&z=17

Fahr doch mal vorbei.


----------



## Tomasz (16. November 2012)

*AW: Fusionsticker bis zum Showdown...*



Brotfisch schrieb:


> Unabhängig davon, ob man für Fusion ist oder dagegen, für Fusion jetzt oder später, für eine andere Fusion oder für Fusion um jeden Preis, unabhängig davon, an welcher Seite es eventuell scheitert, ein Scheitern im letzten Moment, quasi vor dem Hochzeitsaltar, bedeutet den größtmöglichen Schaden für die bislang real existierende organisierte Angelfischerei in Deutschland. Auf Jahre hinaus würde es keinen neuen Versuch der Herstellung einer einheitlichen Vertretung auf Bundesebene geben; man denke nur an die gescheiterte Fusion von Brandenburg und Berlin...



Genau das ist der Punkt. Man hat die Fusion schlecht angefangen, schlecht weiter gemacht und am Ende wird es ohne Fusion vermutlich das schlechteste Ergebnis für die organisierten Angler sein. Wobei man sich angesichts der handwerklichen Fehler auch nicht wirklich sicher sein kann, ob eine abstimmungsmäßig "erfolgreiche" Fusion selbst nicht auch ein Desaster geworden wäre.



Brotfisch schrieb:


> ...Fast wäre man  gerne vor Ort, aber eine Pressetribüne gibt es dort ja bekanntlich  nicht. Bei der Gelegenheit? In welchem Hotel ist man denn zugange in  Berlin? Ist es das Estrel? Und wie sieht der Zeitplan aus? Wann ist  Anfang und wann zu erwartendes Ende? Wann kann man die strahlenden  Sieger und die anderen in ihre Autos steigen sehen? Gibt es da ein paar  Infos für Berliner und zugereiste Schlachtenbummler?...



Habe ich auch schon überlegt und hätte da gerne mit Dir zuammen vor der Tür in der Kälte gestanden und Sachen wie den Gewässerfonds und die Prüfungspflicht diskutiert. Vielleicht hätten die Funktionäre sogar Mitleid gehabt und uns hinein gebeten. Blöderweise fahre ich morgen früh für ein paar Tage weg. Ganz ehrlich, das ist gerade für mich Berliner eigentlich ein blöder Zeitpunkt zum wegfahren. Ich hätte die gerne direkt an der Tür abgefangen und gefragt, wie sie mich als Vereinsmitglied dort auf den Versammlungen vertreten wollen und wie es jetzt weiter gehen soll. 

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## Brotfisch (16. November 2012)

*AW: Fusionsticker bis zum Showdown...*



ivo schrieb:


> DAV tagte letztens hier:
> http://maps.google.com/maps?hl=de&ll=52.309436,13.446225&spn=0.005044,0.016512&t=h&z=17
> 
> Fahr doch mal vorbei.




Wie? Ist doch nicht wahr!?! Die große Fusion in der Hauptstadt findet in der Brandenburgischen Pampa statt? (Sorry an alle Brandenburger)

Ja, dann muss der genius locii ja überschwappen.

Nee, im Ernst, das ist doch zu klein das Teil, oder?


----------



## Wegberger (16. November 2012)

*AW: Fusionsticker bis zum Showdown...*

Hallo,

gibt es den was von der DAV Front ?


----------



## Brotfisch (16. November 2012)

*AW: Fusionsticker bis zum Showdown...*



Tomasz schrieb:


> Genau das ist der Punkt. Man hat die Fusion schlecht angefangen, schlecht weiter gemacht und am Ende wird es ohne Fusion vermutlich das schlechteste Ergebnis für die organisierten Angler sein. Wobei man sich angesichts der handwerklichen Fehler auch nicht wirklich sicher sein kann, ob eine abstimmungsmäßig "erfolgreiche" Fusion selbst nicht auch ein Desaster geworden wäre.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nicht wahr? Aber interessierte Angler sind nicht einmal als lebendige Jubelkulisse vorgesehen. Business as usual sogar am "schönsten Tag des Lebens"?! Vielleicht ist es gut, dass wir es aus der Ferne erleben... Wo man doch kaum mehr weiß, ob es überhaupt eine gute Entscheidung geben kann. Eine fröhliche Hochzeit stelle ich mir anders vor. Aber wenn ich die Berichte richtig verstehe, sind die Brautleute am Vorabend noch nicht einig.


----------



## Brotfisch (16. November 2012)

*AW: Fusionsticker bis zum Showdown...*

Ich glaube übrigens nicht, dass wir mehr/besser/ schneller an Informationen kämen, wenn wir "Reporter" vor Ort hätten. Die müssten sich jetzt unter die Bar-Diskutanten mischen können und selbst dann würden keine "statistisch" sattelfesten Informationen rauskommen. Jetzt schwankt alles hin und her, in alle Richtungen (ich meine die Meinungsbildung, nicht die Alkoholisierung) - und da kommt es auf das Ziel (morgen) an und nicht auf den holprigen Weg (heute Nacht). Zu meiner Zeit haben wir in den Tagungshotels teilweise bis 5 Uhr morgens diskutiert, aber nie mit Außenstehenden. Es hat irgendetwas von einem Bischofskonklave. Alles erscheint hermetisch abgeriegelt. Keiner verlässt das Hotel. Hat man genug, zieht man sich in seine "Zelle" zurück. Ein paar Stunden Schlaf, ein Frühstück, bei dem kaum einer über die zu entscheidende Frage spricht, dann die Sitzung, die Abstimmung, das Ergebnis - und die Spannung löst sich. Papst oder Schisma, das rüttelt sich in diesen Nachtstunden zurecht, so oder so. Nur, ob der "ewigen" Vorbereitungszeit wegen, tausend mal spannender als sonst.
Die einzelnen Delegierten mögen sich noch "verstecken" in der Mehrheitsmeinung ihres Landesverbandes. Aber für die Präsidien und die Mitglieder der beiden Verbandsausschüsse dürften dieses die nervenzerreissenden Stunden ihrer Funktionärskarriere sein. Nicht nur, weil sie wissen, dass sie öffentlich und von ihren Mitgliedern zur Verantwortung gezogen werden können für etwas, dass sie nicht einmal steuern und kontrollieren können. Sondern auch, weil die Wahrscheinlichkeit nicht gering ist, dass das, was morgen herauskommt, etwas völlig anderes ist, als man beabsichtigt hat.
Was sagt Houston? HOUSTON????


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. November 2012)

*AW: Fusionsticker bis zum Showdown...*



> bedeutet den größtmöglichen Schaden für die bislang real existierende organisierte Angelfischerei in Deutschland


Wayne juckts?

Hier gehts ja um normale Angler (ob organisiert oder nicht..) - deswegen  Anglerboard und nicht Angelfischerboard oder so.......

Und um die Frage, die sicher nicht nur mich umtreibt:
Warum die organisierten diese Dilettanten noch mit Geld versorgen..????

Denn schliesslich sind ja die Verantwortlichen in beiden Bundesverbänden sowie die der (w)irren Initiative genau die, die bewiesen haben, dass sies nicht können.

Mit ein bisschen Anstand im Leib, mit ein bisschen Interesse für Belange der Angler würden daher alle diese Präsidien zurücktreten und alle deren Geschäftsführer entlassen werden.

Da sie jetzt über Jahre bewiesen haben, dass sies nicht können.....................


----------



## Wegberger (16. November 2012)

*AW: Fusionsticker bis zum Showdown...*

Jetzt beginnt die Nacht der langen Messer, der ewigen, nun beschworenen, Freundschaften und die zukünftigen lebenlangen Zerwürfnisse 

halt mauscheln für Fortgeschrittene


----------



## Ralle 24 (16. November 2012)

*AW: Fusionsticker bis zum Showdown...*



Tomasz schrieb:


> Da sind wir uns bei der Prüfungsfrage so schön einig, aber in diesem Thema werden wir immer wieder aneinander geraten:g.
> Mit dem letzte Absatz haste Du den Kern getroffen#6.
> Aber bei der Panikmache, dass der Ossi mal wieder über den Tisch gezogen werden soll und er bald so restriktiv angeln muss wie der Wessi, bleibt mir die Spucke weg. Fischereirecht ist vor und auch nach der Fusion Ländersache und Punkt. Deshalb hat das VDSF-Land M-V schon heute den Tourischein und im LAVB wird der Friedfischschein auch nicht an einer Fusion scheitern. Es gibt genug anderer wichtiger Probleme in und um die Verbände, da muss man nicht auf diese Art Stimmung machen und damit die sachlichen Argumente in den Hintergrund stellen.
> 
> ...



Nun Tomasz,

für mich ist das einer der Knackpunkte. Egal wo der VDSF bisher die Finger drin hatte, für die Angler ist da unterm Strich noch nie was Gutes bei rausgekommen.

Ich wüsste nicht ein einziges Argument, warum das diesmal anders sein sollte.


----------



## Brotfisch (16. November 2012)

*AW: Fusionsticker bis zum Showdown...*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Wayne juckts?
> 
> Hier gehts ja um normale Angler (ob organisiert oder nicht..) - deswegen  Anglerboard und nicht Angelfischerboard oder so.......
> 
> ...



Der Zustand, der eintreten würde, wenn die Fusion morgen wirklich scheitert, wäre jedenfalls ein taugliches Beispiel, was passiert, wenn es keine funktionierte Angelfischereiorganisation(en) gibt. Jedenfalls würden beide Seiten, DAV wie VDSF in ihren Einflussmöglichkeiten auf Politik und Verwaltung auf Jahre hinaus drastisch eingeschränkt sein. Es muss dann auch klar sein, dass diejenigen, die dieses teure Dilemma verursacht haben, dafür zur Verantwortung gezogen werden. Und das sind nicht die Parteien des Grundsatzstreites Fusion ja/nein, denn dieser ist eigentlich auf Verbandsebene lange entschieden. Es sind diejenigen, die dafür gesorgt haben, dass diese Fusion behaftet ist mit unglaublichen handwerklichen Mängeln. Denn die sind es, die diese Story bis in die letzten Minuten hinein zu einer unnötigen Zitterpartie gemacht haben.
Angesichts dessen ist nicht von der Hand zu weisen, dass eine klare Fusionsentscheidung jetzt den Vorteil hätte, dass wenigstens das Zittern aufhören würde - und man wieder zu den Sachfragen zurückkehren könnte.


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. November 2012)

*AW: Fusionsticker bis zum Showdown...*



> wenn es keine funktionierte Angelfischereiorganisation(en) gibt.


Gibts schon jahrelang nicht mehr und braucht eh keiner!!!

Sind eh nutzlos und nur Dilettanten, wie jahrzehntelang und insbesondere in der Fusionsfrage bewiesen.-

Was wir bräuchten, wär eine starke Anglerorganisation, eine starke Anglerlobby - die kann aber nicht aus den Ruinen der jetzigen Angelfischerorganisationen entstehen..



> Jedenfalls würden beide Seiten, DAV wie VDSF in ihren Einflussmöglichkeiten auf Politik und Verwaltung auf Jahre hinaus drastisch eingeschränkt sein



Ausser immer mehr Restriktionen haben die in ihrem Dilettantismus und ihrer Zerstrittenheit doch eh nix hingekriegt - Wayne juckts also??

*Es KANN JA NUR NOCH BESSER werden - MIT ANDEREN!!!!...*

Die haben doch alle bewiesen, dass sies weder können noch wollen...



> Es muss dann auch klar sein, dass diejenigen, die dieses teure Dilemma verursacht haben, dafür zur Verantwortung gezogen werde


Also mindestens alle Präsidiumsmitglieder und Geschäftsführer der beiden Bundesverbände und aller Verbände der (w)irren Initiative....

Da brauchste nen großen Besen..............................

Ich setze meine Hoffnungen eher in die, welche jetzt dagegen stimmen - denn die haben zumindest erkannt, dass es nicht wie bisher weitergehen mit Mauscheln im Hinterzimmer, tarnen, täuschen und tricksen....

Wie es die Bundesverbände und die (w)irre Initiatíve mit diesem Fusion genannten groben Unfug zementieren wollten....

Man lese das Interview mit Herrn Klasing vvom LSFV-NDS - und das sollte der Weg sein - Information, Mitnahme, solide Finanzen, vernünftiges Personal...

Und nicht diese jetzigen Trümmertruppen der Bundesverbände und Initiative..


----------



## Ralle 24 (16. November 2012)

*AW: Fusionsticker bis zum Showdown...*

Ich habe immer noch die Befürchtung, dass die die Fusion doch noch hinkriegen.

Nur so ein dummes Bauchgefühl........


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. November 2012)

*AW: Fusionsticker bis zum Showdown...*

Und??

Es wird so oder so keine Einheit geben...

Da so oder so Verbände austreten werden, egal wies kommt.....

Das Scheitern haben also so oder so die zu verantworten, die das trotz aller Warnungen auch von Notaren, Wirtshaftsprüfern und Justitiaren mit Gewalt durchprügeln wollten..
Bundesverbände und die der (w)irren Initiative..


----------



## Lui Nairolf (16. November 2012)

*AW: Fusionsticker bis zum Showdown...*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> *Es KANN JA NUR NOCH BESSER werden - MIT ANDEREN!!!!...*
> 
> Also mindestens alle Präsidiumsmitglieder und Geschäftsführer der beiden Bundesverbände und aller Verbände der (w)irren Initiative....



Das werden diese Herren natürlich längst überrissen haben, dass es morgen um ihre Zukunft auf den bequemen Stühlen geht. 
Entsprechend werden sie kämpfen, die Abweichler auf Linie zu trimmen - Kompromisse, Zugeständnisse, Pöstchen, Versprechen...
und es wird ihnen gelingen. Denn so funktioniert Demokratie: Die Mehrheit erlaubt den Wenigen, zu machen was sie wollen.


----------



## Brotfisch (16. November 2012)

*AW: Fusionsticker bis zum Showdown...*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Ich habe immer noch die Befürchtung, dass die die Fusion doch noch hinkriegen.
> 
> Nur so ein dummes Bauchgefühl........



Will Dir ja nicht den Nachtschlaf rauben, aber das halte ich ebenfalls durchaus im Bereich des Möglichen. Das sage ich ohne jedes ohnehin verfrühte Triumpfgefühl. Ich würde mich über ein Gelingen der Fusion unter den aktuellen Umständen auch nicht richtig freuen. Aber wie wir wissen, ist es ja auch nicht Aufgabe der Verbände, mir eine Freude zu bereiten.
Der Raum für Wunschdenken wird in dieser Berliner Nacht immer kleiner. An die Stelle tritt mehr und mehr das Nachdenken darüber, welche Folgen es hätte, wenn die Fusion nicht gelänge. Und die Zeit für gesichtswahrende opt-outs ist längst vorbei. Es ist also denkbar, dass wir morgen eine Fusion haben, die so keiner wollte und die nur deswegen zustande kam, weil eine Mehrheit Schlimmeres verhüten wollte. Was zählt da schon, wenn man ehrlicherweise einen anderen Weg zum Ziel für besser hält?  Morgen ist vielleicht nicht der Tag der Gestalter, sondern der Tag der Vermeider.


----------



## Sailfisch (16. November 2012)

*AW: Fusionsticker bis zum Showdown...*



Brotfisch schrieb:


> Der Zustand, der eintreten würde, wenn die Fusion morgen wirklich scheitert, wäre jedenfalls ein taugliches Beispiel, was passiert, wenn es keine funktionierte Angelfischereiorganisation(en) gibt. Jedenfalls würden beide Seiten, DAV wie VDSF in ihren Einflussmöglichkeiten auf Politik und Verwaltung auf Jahre hinaus drastisch eingeschränkt sein.



Jedenfalls in Sachen VDSF wäre das für die angelnde Bevölkerung eher ein Vorteil als ein Nachteil. Man denke nur an das Nachtangelverbot in Ba-Wü.


----------



## Brotfisch (16. November 2012)

*AW: Fusionsticker bis zum Showdown...*



Lui Nairolf schrieb:


> Das werden diese Herren natürlich längst überrissen haben, dass es morgen um ihre Zukunft auf den bequemen Stühlen geht.
> Entsprechend werden sie kämpfen, die Abweichler auf Linie zu trimmen - Kompromisse, Zugeständnisse, Pöstchen, Versprechen...
> und es wird ihnen gelingen. Denn so funktioniert Demokratie: Die Mehrheit erlaubt den Wenigen, zu machen was sie wollen.



Naja, es gibt wahrlich bequemere Sitzgelegenheiten als die der Verbandsspitzenfunktionäre. Und wenn ich mir das vorgeschlagene Präsidiumstableau ansehe, dann sind die personellen Kontinuitäten in den neuen Verband hinein eher überschaubar. Für eigenes Amt und Würden jetzt Meinungsmache zu betreiben, das lohnt nur für ein paar wenige. Die meisten werden aus Überzeugung oder aus Furcht vor Schlimmerem oder dem Scheitern für ihren Weg werben.
Dein Demokratieverständnis ist ernüchternd. Dann brauchen wir eigentlich überhaupt nicht mehr diskutieren, auch nicht hier im AB. Stammtisch ist kein Selbstzweck.

Ich ziehe mal die Parallele zur Politik:
Wir kritisieren auch "die Politiker", weil die bekanntlich auch alles falsch machen, wie unsere Funktionäre. Ich frage mich manchmal, welches Bild wir Bürger/ Angler mit unserer Kritik eigentlich in den Augen der Politiker/ Funktionäre abgeben. Wir, die wir keinen Fehler verzeihen, alles, aber auch wirklich alles besser wissen als alle Fachleute, die wir von einer einzigen - unserer Meinung nach - Fehlentscheidung/ Andersmeinung gleich rückschließen auf ein komplettes Lebensversagen einer ganzen Berufssparte.
Sich für solche Pauschalierungsmonster wie uns, die wir bequem beim Latte Macc in die Tasten tippen, einzusetzen und dann auch noch ehrenamtlich, dass hat schon etwas grenzwertiges. Was für uns natürlich nur um so mehr beweist, dass wer Funktionär ist, nicht ganz richtig sein kann. 
Krawall macht Spaß, schon klar. Um der Sache willen würde ich mir aber doch öfter mal etwas mehr Differenzierung wünschen.


----------



## Brotfisch (16. November 2012)

*AW: Fusionsticker bis zum Showdown...*



Sailfisch schrieb:


> Jedenfalls in Sachen VDSF wäre das für die angelnde Bevölkerung eher ein Nachteil als ein Vorteil. Man denke nur an das Nachtangelverbot in Ba-Wü.




Wie meinen?


----------



## Ralle 24 (16. November 2012)

*AW: Fusionsticker bis zum Showdown...*



Brotfisch schrieb:


> Will Dir ja nicht den Nachtschlaf rauben, aber das halte ich ebenfalls durchaus im Bereich des Möglichen. Das sage ich ohne jedes ohnehin verfrühte Triumpfgefühl. Ich würde mich über ein Gelingen der Fusion unter den aktuellen Umständen auch nicht richtig freuen. Aber wie wir wissen, ist es ja auch nicht Aufgabe der Verbände, mir eine Freude zu bereiten.
> Der Raum für Wunschdenken wird in dieser Berliner Nacht immer kleiner. An die Stelle tritt mehr und mehr das Nachdenken darüber, welche Folgen es hätte, wenn die Fusion nicht gelänge. Und die Zeit für gesichtswahrende opt-outs ist längst vorbei. Es ist also denkbar, dass wir morgen eine Fusion haben, die so keiner wollte und die nur deswegen zustande kam, weil eine Mehrheit Schlimmeres verhüten wollte. Was zählt da schon, wenn man ehrlicherweise einen anderen Weg zum Ziel für besser hält?  Morgen ist vielleicht nicht der Tag der Gestalter, sondern der Tag der Vermeider.



Ach, meinen Nachtschlaf beeinflusst das alles nicht. Ich angle nur noch im Ausland, also hat es keine direkten Auswirkungen auf mich.

Ich gebe Dir ansonsten Recht. Entschieden ist noch gar nix.


----------



## Sailfisch (16. November 2012)

*AW: Fusionsticker bis zum Showdown...*

Sorry, Buchstabensalat!

Meinte natürlich Vorteil anstelle von Nachteil und umgedreht!
Hatte es auch schon selbst berichtigt. 

Der VDSF Ba-Wü hatte sich für das Nachtangelverbot eingesetzt, obschon es die Politik nicht mehr wollte. Da fragt man sich schon, wo die Beiträge hingehen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. November 2012)

*AW: Fusionsticker bis zum Showdown...*

Ob die Fusion kommt oder nicht, ist doch vollkommen wurscht- es wird mit dieser Fusion so oder so keine Einheit der Verbände geben...

Kommt die Fusion nicht, haben Bayern und Thüringen schon gekündigt..
Und Brandenburg will sich dann ja mit anderen den Bayern unterordnen und mit denen nen neuen Dachverband machen..

Kommt sie, ist NDS und voraussichtlich 2 weitere Verbände sicher raus.

1 Verband diskutiert so oder so auszutreten, weil diese Dachverbände für komplett unfähig und für Geldverschwendung gehalten werden.

Es kann also vielleicht was kommen, was jemand als Fusion betitelt - nur wird es immer große Verbände geben, die nicht dabei sind.

Oder anders gesagt:
Sollte diese Fusion gegen die Angler kommen wie geplant, wirds wenigstens einen Verband noch geben der zumindest angefangen hat, einen Kulturwandel zu vollziehen und Angler nicht nur als Zahler zu sehen, sondern als Auftraggeber, deren Dienstleister man sein will..


Also:
Dacapo LSFV-NDS

Und:
Avanti Dilettanti an den Rest, der weiter den ewiggestrigen Weg des mauschelns in Hinterzimmern weitergehen will........

Oder ganz anders:
Egal was rauskommt morgen - Verbockt habens sies so oder so!!!


----------



## Brotfisch (16. November 2012)

*AW: Fusionsticker bis zum Showdown...*



Sailfisch schrieb:


> Sorry, Buchstabensalat!
> 
> Meinte natürlich Vorteil anstelle von Nachteil und umgedreht!
> Hatte es auch schon selbst berichtigt.
> ...



Bei Buchstabensalat empfehlen wir Sortier-Whisky!#h
Aber im Ernst: Weil ein VDSF-LV eine Dir nicht nachvollziehbare Position vermeintlich einnimmt, ist doch nicht das Gesamtanliegen des Bundesverbandes obsolet. Du schließt vom Kleinen (Fehler) ohne Weiteres auf ein großes Gesamtversagen aller. Das halte ich für einen recht kühnen Gedankenweg. Empfehle zweiten Sortier-Whisky.


----------



## Brotfisch (16. November 2012)

*AW: Fusionsticker bis zum Showdown...*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ob die Fusion kommt oder nicht, ist doch vollkommen wurscht- es wird mit dieser Fusion so oder so keine Einheit der Verbände geben...
> 
> Kommt die Fusion nicht, haben Bayern und Thüringen schon gekündigt..
> Und Brandenburg will sich dann ja mit anderen den Bayern unterordnen und mit denen nen neuen Dachverband machen..
> ...



Nanu, heute Abend beschwingt mit musikalischen Fachbegriffen?! Ich bin für den Fall, dass die Fusion nicht zustande kommt, mit den Prophezeiungen der Folgen zurückhaltender. Diese ganzen Aus- und Rücktrittserklärungen der vergangenen Monate waren doch alle nicht strategischer, sondern taktischer Natur, nämlich "Nötigungsmittel" um auf den Kurs des VDSF-Präsidums bzw. auf den LAV-Brandenburg resp. das DAV-Präsidium Einfluss zu nehmen. Ein Scheitern der Fusion würde doch eine völlig andere Lage schaffen und sicher in dem einen oder anderen LV heftige Diskussionen darüber auslösen, ob die seinerzeitigen Druckmittel heute überhaupt noch Geltung und Bindungswirkung entfalten. Geht die Sache jetzt den Bach runter, wird jeder erst einmal für sich die Lage neu bewerten müssen und dann neue Positionierungen und ggf Beschlusslagen erzeugen müssen. Das gilt längst nicht nur für diejenigen, die wie SH für "Fusion sofort um jeden Preis" in die Bütt gestiegen sind. Das gilt auch für die "Drohungen" mit dem "dritten Verband": Was sollte der denn ausrichten, wenn es weiterhin zwei Verbände gäbe? Zumal es ja nicht um inhaltliche Divergenzen ging, sondern auch hier nur um taktische Instrumente im Kampf um die "richtige" Fusion.
Klar scheint mir nur eins: Im Falle des morgigen Scheiterns dürfte bei allen Beteiligten enorme Gestaltungskraft verloren gehen und die Verbandspolitik über Jahre hinweg in starke Agonie verfallen, die sich anfühlt wie "weiter so." 
Und im Fall einer Fusionsmehrheit werden die massiven Fehler der Fusion, für die die bisherigen Präsidien die Hauptverantwortung tragen, vom neuen Präsidium mühsam und über Jahre hinweg abgetragen werden müssen.
Nein, ob so oder so: Zum Jubeln muss ich morgen nicht zum Tagungshotel fahren.


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. November 2012)

*AW: Fusionsticker bis zum Showdown...*



> Du schließt vom Kleinen (Fehler) ohne Weiteres auf ein großes Gesamtversagen aller


Wenn dazu nicht die letzten 2 Jahre Fusionskrampf der Bundesverbände und der (w)irren Initiative reichen, weiss ich nicht, welche weiteren Beweise man noch braucht für Gesamtversagen.

Die Hoffnung für Angler liegt nicht bei denen, die nachweislich versagt haben und hoffen mit der Fusion noch irgendwie die Verantwortung für die drohenden Insolvenzen abwälzen zu können......

Sondern bei den Verbänden, die sich dagegen wehren und gegen diese Fusion stimmen.

Die etwas für und nicht wie Bundesverbände und Initiative gegen Angler tun wollen..

Die Hoffnung liegt bei denen, die bisher geschwiegen haben - nicht bei Bundesverbänden und (w)irrer Initiative..

Ob es mehr als Hoffnung werden kann, wird sich dann in den kommenden Wochen zeigen..

Mehr versauen als Bundesverbände und (w)irre Initiative kann jedenfalls keiner.....



> Diese ganzen Aus- und Rücktrittserklärungen der vergangenen Monate waren doch alle nicht strategischer, sondern taktischer Natur, nämlich "Nötigungsmittel" um auf den Kurs des VDSF-Präsidums bzw. auf den LAV-Brandenburg resp. das DAV-Präsidium Einfluss zu nehmen.



Du warst zu lange weg..
Das gilt für Bayern, Thüringen, Brandenburg - eben die (w)irre Initiative.
Da geb ich Dir recht, das sind halt die Hinterzimmermauschler, da war nix anderes zu erwarten, als so billig Druck zu machen. Wie sies halt gewohnt sind und gelernt haben, nehm ich mal an....



Die andern kamen ja jetzt erst aus Entsetzen über die vom LSFV-NDS veröffentlichten Dokumente und dem Protokoll der geschäftsführenden Präsidien der Bundesverbände zu den Austrittsgedanken.... 

Das Protokoll, das die VDSF-Verbände ja erst offiziell erhielten, als wir hier schon 10 Tage drüber diskutierten..

Ganz andere Zeit, ganz andere Informationslage und nach allem, was ich mitbekomme, wirklich ernst gemeint..


Und damit ist dann eh der zukünftige DAFV - sollte er doch kommen -, der ja die Dokumente wg. Umwandlungsgesetz so beschliessen muss wie vorgelegt mit 2 Euro Beitrag, vom ersten Tag an im Prinzip schon pleite mit dem Verschmelzungsvertrag..

8 Jahre Geschäftstellen und Angestellte zu behalten bei ca. 2 - 250.000 Mitgliedern weniger..

Die habens einfach versaut in den Bundesverbänden und die der (w)irren Initiative - und bei den vernünftigeren Verbänden gilt nur noch, rette sich wer kann vor diesen unabsehbaren finanziellen Folgen..

*Lest doch mal die Wirtschaftsberichte und was der Wirtschaftsprüfer dazu schreibt..*
Nur mal so die "Kleinigkeiten":
17.000 nicht durch Eigenkapital gedeckter Fehlbetrag im DAV...

Und beim VDSF nicht besser:
Vorräte = 4,5 % der Aktiva = 20.694,34 € = „Ehrenzeichen und Beitragsmarken“

Glaubt wirklich irgendjemand, es würde irgendwer über 20.000 Euro für VDSF-Ehrennadeln und Beitragsmarken bezahlen und kann damit diesen "Wert" begründen???

Das sind aber schon 4,5% der Aktiva.........................

Ich kenn mich da zugegeben nicht selber gut genug aus.

Leute die sich diesbezüglich auskennen und die Dokumente unter die Lupe nahmen, hatten  mir danach aber auch erzählt, was für Folgen Bilanzbetrug, verschleppte Insolvenz etc. haben könnten..

Was ich natürlich niemand unterstelle, da ich mich nicht selber da gut genug auskenne, wie gesagt.. Und die Zeit eh viel zu kurz war um das richtig vernünftig zu prüfen..


----------



## Sailfisch (16. November 2012)

*AW: Fusionsticker bis zum Showdown...*



Brotfisch schrieb:


> Bei Buchstabensalat empfehlen wir Sortier-Whisky!#h
> Aber im Ernst: Weil ein VDSF-LV eine Dir nicht nachvollziehbare Position vermeintlich einnimmt, ist doch nicht das Gesamtanliegen des Bundesverbandes obsolet. Du schließt vom Kleinen (Fehler) ohne Weiteres auf ein großes Gesamtversagen aller. Das halte ich für einen recht kühnen Gedankenweg. Empfehle zweiten Sortier-Whisky.



Vielleicht sollte ich tatsächlich zum Sortier-Whisky greifen. Bleibe aber heute beim Flens. 

Spaß bei Seite. Es war ein Beispiel. In Hessen habe ich persönlich ähnliche Erfahrungen gemacht, weshalb unser Verein aus dem Verband ausgetreten ist, obschon auch ich immer von der Notwendigkeit der Verbände überzeugt war. 
Der VDSF vertritt aber leider keine - und das ist durchaus wörtlich zu verstehen - Anglerinteressen mehr. 
Vgl. Bayern, die sich einen Ministerialbeamten zum Vorsitzenden wählen, der das Fischereirecht massiv verschärft hat. 

Es mag eine Option sein, eine Fusion durchzuführen, um dann an den Zielen zu arbeiten. Langsam aber sicher glaube ich aber, dass dies nicht klappen wird, weil die Strukturen - insbesondere auf Länderebene - zu anglerfeindlich sind. Ausnahmen (zur Zeit wohl Niedersachsen) bestätigen die Regel.


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. November 2012)

*AW: Fusionsticker bis zum Showdown...*



> Ausnahmen (zur Zeit wohl Niedersachsen) bestätigen die Regel


Die man stärken muss - auch die, welche sich Niedersachsen da  nach diesem Katastrophenwochenende anschliessen werden/könnten/wollten..

Und die anderen eben weiter sich selber entlarven lassen................


Das ist ja das Gute, dass Niedersachsen *in der Praxis bereits klar und eindeutig gezeigt hat, dass es anders geht* - egal was die Ewiggestrigen aus Bundesverbänden und Initiative immer wieder an Gründen anführen, warum Information und Mitnahme der Angler gar nicht gehen kann...

Siehe:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=250142
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=251073
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=251369




*Und hier nochmals die Zusammenfassung des heutigen Tages:*


*VDSF*
Ich will hier nicht über weitere Einzelheiten berichten, die morgen auch noch eine Rolle spielen werden (nicht satzungsgemäße Revision des VDSF-Bund etc.), sondern nur das Ergebnis der Probeabstimmung im Verbandsausschuss des VDSF-Bund bekanntgeben:
Insgesamt wurden von den anwesenden Präsidenten 221 Stimmen vertreten.

Enthaltungen: Keine

Pro Fusion: 124 (=56,1%)

Contra Fusion: 97 (=43,9%)

Die benötigte Mehrheit von 75% liegt in weiter Ferne.

Venceremos.......................



*Auch beim DAV gings hoch her..........*

Die kannten nun ja die Zahlen vom VDSF, da hiess es zuerst, die kriegen wir schon noch rum.....

Dann kam von Herrn Weichenhahn aus Brandenburg wohl die Drohung, zusammen mit Bayern, Meck-Pomm, Hessen etc. ja einen eigenen Dachverband aufmachen zu können (wie bescheuert muss man sein, mit den zahlenmäßig so starken Bayern einen Verband machen zu wollen, wo die dann praktisch das alleinige Sagen hätten???)...,

Der DAV-Bund-Präsident Markstein nahm dies auch weniger locker, da dies die Zerschlagung des DAV bedeute würde...

Insgesamt einigte man sich darauf, jetzt erst mal abzuwarten, wie der VDSF morgen dann wirklich abstimmt..

Aber wie im VDSF auch ist man im DAV komplett zerstritten.

*Und wie man wieder einmal sieht, gehts den ganzen Damen und Herren aus VDSF und DAV in keinster Weise um die Angler!!!!!*

Sondern nur um ihre Verbände, Macht, Kohle, Pfründe. Posten und Pöstchen und persönliche Eitelkeiten

*Statt dessen also lieber die man stärken, die das jetzt schon anders machen -* auch die, welche sich Niedersachsen da  nach diesem Katastrophenwochenende anschliessen werden/könnten/wollten..

Und die anderen eben weiter sich selber entlarven lassen................


Das ist ja das Gute, dass Niedersachsen *in der Praxis bereits klar und eindeutig gezeigt hat, dass es anders geht* - egal was die Ewiggestrigen aus Bundesverbänden und Initiative immer wieder an Gründen anführen, warum Information und Mitnahme der Angler gar nicht gehen kann...

Siehe:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=250142
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=251073
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=251369


----------



## Tomasz (17. November 2012)

*AW: Fusionsticker bis zum Showdown...*



Brotfisch schrieb:


> ...Ich bin für den Fall, dass die Fusion nicht zustande kommt, mit den Prophezeiungen der Folgen zurückhaltender. Diese ganzen Aus- und Rücktrittserklärungen der vergangenen Monate waren doch alle nicht strategischer, sondern taktischer Natur, nämlich "Nötigungsmittel" um auf den Kurs des VDSF-Präsidums bzw. auf den LAV-Brandenburg resp. das DAV-Präsidium Einfluss zu nehmen. Ein Scheitern der Fusion würde doch eine völlig andere Lage schaffen und sicher in dem einen oder anderen LV heftige Diskussionen darüber auslösen, ob die seinerzeitigen Druckmittel heute überhaupt noch Geltung und Bindungswirkung entfalten...



Ich wäre da auch vorsichtiger mit den folgenden Schlüssen und sehe in den Muskelspielen im Vorfeld eher taktische Manöver. Erstmal geht es dann um die Schuldzuweisungen. Viele VDSF-Leute haben schon vorsorglich den DAV dafür verantwortlich gemacht, weil der zu spät seine Unterlagen rüber gereicht hätte und dann in den letzten Tagen und Wochen mit immer neuen Forderungen hinterher gekommen sein soll. 
Der DAV ist in der komfortablen Lage sagen zu können, dass das Zustandekommen der Fusion nicht an ihm gelegen habe, sondern beim VDSF die Zweidrittel-Mehrheit gefehlt hat. Also kann man sich doch beide Seiten prima wieder in die Gräben zurück ziehen.
Warum sollte dann z.B. der LAVB aus dem DAV austreten? Der DAV Bund hatte ja aus ihrer Sicht keine Schuld an der Misere. Ich würde sogar den NDS zutrauen, dann ihr Ziel erreicht zu haben und wieder in alte Verhaltensmuster zurück zu fallen. Wer so kurz vor Toresschluss ein Eigentor schiesst, der kann das auch aus taktischen Gründen getan haben. Die so "brisanten" Unterlagen sind doch nicht aus dem Nichts aufgetaut. Zumindest den eigenen Landesverbänden muss doch auch schon im Vorfeld die finanzielle Situation ihres Bundesverbandes bekannt gewesen sein. Ganz abgesehen davon, dass fachliche Mängel im Fusionsprozess nicht erst gegen Ende aus dem Nichts aufgetaucht sind.
Ich bin immer noch der Meinung, dass es viele Landesverbände gibt, die für Ihre Mitglieder auf Landesebene sicher auch gute Arbeit leisten, aber im Fusionsprozess auf Bundesebene hat sich da niemand mit Ruhm bekleckert. Schon weil sie den wichtigsten Aspekt dabei außer Acht gelassen haben - ihre eigene Basis. Ein Gelingen der Fusion wäre soviel einfacher gewesen, wenn es mit, durch und auf Druck der Leute an der Basis passiert wäre. Aber bis heute ist vielen noch immer nicht bekannt, dass es überhaupt eine Fusion geben soll und mit welchen Vorzeichen und zu welchem Preis.

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. November 2012)

*AW: Fusionsticker bis zum Showdown...*



			
				Tomasz schrieb:
			
		

> sondern beim VDSF die Zweidrittel-Mehrheit gefehlt hat.


Sind laut Umwandlungsgesetz und Verschmelzungsvertrag aber eh 3/4 erforderlich....
;-)))




			
				Tomasz schrieb:
			
		

> Ich würde sogar den NDS zutrauen, dann ihr Ziel erreicht zu haben und wieder in alte Verhaltensmuster zurück zu fallen


Ich würde es auch nicht ausschliessen...

Glaube es aber nicht wirklich nach meinen bisherigen Erfahrungen und Gesprächen - aber who knows??



			
				Tomasz schrieb:
			
		

> Schon weil sie den wichtigsten Aspekt dabei außer Acht gelassen haben - ihre eigene Basis. Ein Gelingen der Fusion wäre soviel einfacher gewesen, wenn es mit, durch und auf Druck der Leute an der Basis passiert wäre.



Nicht, dass das neu wäre:

*Der einfache Weg zu einem einheitlichen Verband*
Auch hier nochmal Hintergründe und Beweggründe - und da wir konstruktiv sind, auch gleich ein Alternativvorschlag von uns...


			
				aus oben verlinktem Artikel schrieb:
			
		

> *Gibt es Lösungen?*
> Ja, die gibt es.
> Wenngleich das erfordert, dass die Funktionäre aller Verbände aller Seiten zuerst einmal umdenken müssen.
> 
> ...


----------



## Tomasz (17. November 2012)

*AW: Fusionsticker bis zum Showdown...*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Sind laut Umwandlungsgesetz und Verschmelzungsvertrag aber eh 3/4 erforderlich....
> ;-)))
> ...
> Nicht, dass das neu wäre:
> ...



2/3 oder 3/4 was macht das schon. Ich dachte ich könnte die ganze Sache noch neu aufmischen, indem ich die Hürde höher hänge. 
Aber mal im Ernst, wenn die Fusion gut gemacht gewesen wäre, hätte ich sogar nichts dagegen, wenn sie wie gehabt einstimmig abgenickt worden wäre:m.

Und es ist ja nicht so, dass ich Eure Arbeit grundsätzlich in Frage stelle  und es zeigt sich doch immer wieder, dass wir in wesentlichen Punkte  einer Meinung sein können:m. In anderen Punkten nicht, aber wo gibt es schon solche Einigkeit wie in China oder Nordkorea.

Guten Nacht

Tomasz


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. November 2012)

*AW: Fusionsticker bis zum Showdown...*



> Aber mal im Ernst, wenn die Fusion gut gemacht gewesen wäre, hätte ich sogar nichts dagegen, wenn sie wie gehabt einstimmig abgenickt worden wäre


Dagegen hätte keiner was gehabt - warum auch.

Das wäre ja wünschenswert!!

Unser Alternativvorschlag wäre wahrscheinlich unter Anglern mehrheitsfähig - unter Funktionären auch?? ...


> *Gibt es Lösungen?*
> Ja, die gibt es.
> Wenngleich das erfordert, dass die Funktionäre aller Verbände aller Seiten zuerst einmal umdenken müssen.
> 
> ...


----------



## Ralle 24 (17. November 2012)

*AW: Fusionsticker bis zum Showdown...*



Sailfisch schrieb:


> Der VDSF vertritt aber leider keine - und das ist durchaus wörtlich zu verstehen - Anglerinteressen mehr.
> Vgl. Bayern, die sich einen Ministerialbeamten zum Vorsitzenden wählen, der das Fischereirecht massiv verschärft hat.
> 
> Es mag eine Option sein, eine Fusion durchzuführen, um dann an den Zielen zu arbeiten. Langsam aber sicher glaube ich aber, dass dies nicht klappen wird, weil die Strukturen - insbesondere auf Länderebene - zu anglerfeindlich sind. Ausnahmen (zur Zeit wohl Niedersachsen) bestätigen die Regel.



Wenn es nur Bayern wäre, würde ich da nicht viel drum geben. Aber es betrifft ja schon seit Jahrzehnten und durchgängig alle VDSF-Landesverbände. Sei es durch aktive Verstöße gegen die Interessen der Angler, oder durch stillschweigende Duldung und mangelnde Eigeninitiative. 




Tomasz schrieb:


> Wer so kurz vor Toresschluss ein Eigentor schiesst, der kann das auch aus taktischen Gründen getan haben. Die so "brisanten" Unterlagen sind doch nicht aus dem Nichts aufgetaut. Zumindest den eigenen Landesverbänden muss doch auch schon im Vorfeld die finanzielle Situation ihres Bundesverbandes bekannt gewesen sein. Ganz abgesehen davon, dass fachliche Mängel im Fusionsprozess nicht erst gegen Ende aus dem Nichts aufgetaucht sind.



Da gebe ich Dir vollkommen Recht. Mit Ausnahme der Kenntnis über die finanzielle Lage im Vorfeld der Fusion.
Bzw. Kenntnis vielleicht, Erkenntnis sicher nicht unbedingt.

Auf der anderen Seite bin selbst ich als erklärter VDSF-Kritiker der Meinung, dass man jedem Verband eine Chance geben sollte. In Niedersachsen wächst ein junges Pflänzchen, welches seinen Keimblättern nach zu urteilen später mal Reformblüten zeigen könnte.
Natürlich muss man das im Auge behalten und, falls es sich dann doch als Brennessel entpuppt, zum Spaten greifen.

Aber bis dahin bekommt es auch Wasser.










Davon ab bin ich für einen, mit dem Einloggen hier verbundenen, Alkotest.:q


----------



## Sharpo (17. November 2012)

*AW: Fusionsticker bis zum Showdown...*



Brotfisch schrieb:


> Will Dir ja nicht den Nachtschlaf rauben, aber das halte ich ebenfalls durchaus im Bereich des Möglichen. Das sage ich ohne jedes ohnehin verfrühte Triumpfgefühl. Ich würde mich über ein Gelingen der Fusion unter den aktuellen Umständen auch nicht richtig freuen. Aber wie wir wissen, ist es ja auch nicht Aufgabe der Verbände, mir eine Freude zu bereiten.
> Der Raum für Wunschdenken wird in dieser Berliner Nacht immer kleiner. An die Stelle tritt mehr und mehr das Nachdenken darüber, welche Folgen es hätte, wenn die Fusion nicht gelänge. Und die Zeit für gesichtswahrende opt-outs ist längst vorbei. Es ist also denkbar, dass wir morgen eine Fusion haben, die so keiner wollte und die nur deswegen zustande kam, weil eine Mehrheit Schlimmeres verhüten wollte. Was zählt da schon, wenn man ehrlicherweise einen anderen Weg zum Ziel für besser hält?  Morgen ist vielleicht nicht der Tag der Gestalter, sondern der Tag der Vermeider.



Wird ablaufen wie die Wahl von Herrn Wulff zum Bundespräsidenten. :q:q


----------



## Sharpo (17. November 2012)

*AW: Fusionsticker bis zum Showdown...*



Brotfisch schrieb:


> Bei Buchstabensalat empfehlen wir Sortier-Whisky!#h
> Aber im Ernst: Weil ein VDSF-LV eine Dir nicht nachvollziehbare Position vermeintlich einnimmt, ist doch nicht das Gesamtanliegen des Bundesverbandes obsolet. Du schließt vom Kleinen (Fehler) ohne Weiteres auf ein großes Gesamtversagen aller. Das halte ich für einen recht kühnen Gedankenweg. Empfehle zweiten Sortier-Whisky.



Kannste einen empfehlen?


----------



## Sharpo (17. November 2012)

*AW: Fusionsticker bis zum Showdown...*



Brotfisch schrieb:


> Nanu, heute Abend beschwingt mit musikalischen Fachbegriffen?! Ich bin für den Fall, dass die Fusion nicht zustande kommt, mit den Prophezeiungen der Folgen zurückhaltender. Diese ganzen Aus- und Rücktrittserklärungen der vergangenen Monate waren doch alle nicht strategischer, sondern taktischer Natur, nämlich "Nötigungsmittel" um auf den Kurs des VDSF-Präsidums bzw. auf den LAV-Brandenburg resp. das DAV-Präsidium Einfluss zu nehmen. Ein Scheitern der Fusion würde doch eine völlig andere Lage schaffen und sicher in dem einen oder anderen LV heftige Diskussionen darüber auslösen, ob die seinerzeitigen Druckmittel heute überhaupt noch Geltung und Bindungswirkung entfalten. Geht die Sache jetzt den Bach runter, wird jeder erst einmal für sich die Lage neu bewerten müssen und dann neue Positionierungen und ggf Beschlusslagen erzeugen müssen. Das gilt längst nicht nur für diejenigen, die wie SH für "Fusion sofort um jeden Preis" in die Bütt gestiegen sind. Das gilt auch für die "Drohungen" mit dem "dritten Verband": Was sollte der denn ausrichten, wenn es weiterhin zwei Verbände gäbe? Zumal es ja nicht um inhaltliche Divergenzen ging, sondern auch hier nur um taktische Instrumente im Kampf um die "richtige" Fusion.
> Klar scheint mir nur eins: Im Falle des morgigen Scheiterns dürfte bei allen Beteiligten enorme Gestaltungskraft verloren gehen und die Verbandspolitik über Jahre hinweg in starke Agonie verfallen, die sich anfühlt wie "weiter so."
> Und im Fall einer Fusionsmehrheit werden die massiven Fehler der Fusion, für die die bisherigen Präsidien die Hauptverantwortung tragen, vom neuen Präsidium mühsam und über Jahre hinweg abgetragen werden müssen.
> Nein, ob so oder so: Zum Jubeln muss ich morgen nicht zum Tagungshotel fahren.



Da geht keine Gestaltungskraft verloren. Die gab es NIE! Und was es nie gab, kann man nicht verlieren.
Ich würde sagen: Alles Einmotten, entsorgen und im Jahr 2013 demkoratisch und transparent evtl mit neuen Leuten mit einem Kommitee die Fusion neu planen und durchziehn.

Möglich ist dies wenn alle den Arsch dafür in der Hose haben und sich nicht um ihre Posten sorgen machen und drum schachern.
Vorallem muss endlich mal eine Einheit her. Ich bekomm nen dicken Hals wenn ich vom Landesverbandsvorsitzenden xyz höre: Das ist LFV xyz Sache und dazu äussere ich mich nicht oder "Wir sind stark genug um unsere eigene Meinung zu vertreten und diese umzusetzen (Anspielung auf VDSF Richtlinien...Angeln= Nahrungserwerb).
Mit solchen Meinungen brauch ich keinen Bundesverband.


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. November 2012)

*AW: Fusionsticker bis zum Showdown...*

So, noch ne knappe Stunde, dann treffen sich die Damen und Herren wieder, die wissen wie man zu angeln hat - oder es zumindest meinen - und uns ihre Meinung aufdrücken wollen...

Ob Frau Dr. nun wohl kommt oder nicht??
Noch steht der Termin auf ihrer Seite....
;-)))

Aber bevor es zur Sache in Sachen (Kon)Fusion geht, muss der VDSF ja seine "normale" HV durchbringen. 

Das Präsidium muss entlastet werden, das finanzielle geregelt, ein Haushaltsplan für 2013 vorgelegt werden und, und , und...

Und erst dann, nach der Mittagspause solls ja ans "Eingemachte" gehen...

Ich glaube, gerade nach der HV, wenns auch um Finanzen, Revision, Entlastung etc. ging, werden einige Verbände und Funktionäre mehr merken, dass eine Fusion keinen Sinn macht..

Jedenfalls nicht, bevor nicht beide Dachverbände bei sich selber zumindest mal die finanziellen Grundlagen schaffen haben..

Zudem hat dieser Verschmelzungsvertrag (siehe auch vorgelegte Dokumente sowie Statements von Wirtschaftsprüfer, Notar und Justitiar) so hohe wirtschatliche, organisatorische, juristische und personelle Risiken, dass eigentlich niemand mit klarem Verstand und guten Gewissen da zustimmen kann..

Zustimmen können nur die Ewiggestrigen, die ein "weiter so" mit den Hinterzimmermauscheleien wollen.

Gut, dass sich schon einige Verbände Gedanken darüber machen, wie es NACH diesem Katastrophenwochenende weitergehen soll - und das auf Grundlage von Arbeit FÜR Angler..

Egal, wie das am Ende ausgehen wird, dank des LSFV-NDS wird sich was ändern - und ich denke, es gibt wirklich noch ein paar mehr vernunftbegabte in Verbänden und Strukturen, die erkennen, dass die Zukunft des organisierten Angelns NICHT in weiterem Hinterzimmermauscheln liegt - Mit Leuten die bewiesen haben, dass sie es nicht können..

Auch wenn einige wohl auf Grund der kurzen Zeit und dessen, dass man es nicht gewohnt ist offen zu kommunizieren, dazu öffentlich nicht so klar stehen wie der LSFV-NDS. Aber ich bin guter Hoffnung, dass sich da in den nächsen Wochen einiges ändern wird....

Dass sich Vernünftige (Verbände wie Funktionäre) auf den Weg begeben, zu informieren, diskutieren, mitzunehmen, sich finanziell, personell und organisatorisch so offen und solide aufzustellen, dass die Angler nicht weiter davonlaufen (an Hand der Stimmenzahl hat der VDSF wohl wieder einige tausend Beitragszahler verloren letztes Jahr...)..

Die kommenden Tage und Wochen werden spannend werden - so oder so..
;-)))


Davon ab:
Guten Morgen...
;-))))



PS:
Teilweise  mehr Gäste als User hier - ich glaube fast, in Berlin gibts W-Lan
;-)))))))))))))))))))))))))


----------



## Knurrhahn (17. November 2012)

*AW: Fusionsticker bis zum Showdown...*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> PS:
> Teilweise  mehr Gäste als User hier - ich glaube fast, in Berlin gibts W-Lan
> ;-)))))))))))))))))))))))))




gibt es hier und das sogar an vielen Stellen kostenlos. Wir zahlen hier auch schon mit Euronen und nicht mehr mit Muscheln. 
Viele Grüße Knurri


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. November 2012)

*AW: Fusionsticker bis zum Showdown...*

Moin Knurri - wohl wahr.....

Sogar für Angler könnte ein Fortschritt aus dem fortschrittlichen Berlin kommen, wenn sich noch ein paar für die zukünftige Arbeit um den LSFV-NDS sammeln, um GEMEINSAM (mit Anglern und Verbänden) was hinzukriegen ..

Es ist nicht zwangsläufig, dass Verbände und Funktionäre so elend und dilettantisch  arbeiten wie bisher - es geht, in der Praxis nun schon nachgewiesen, auch anders..

Das gibt mir Hoffnung, (Kon)Fusion hin oder her...............


PS:
Seit ner Minute läuft die HV - die Zahl der Besucher gegenüber Usern hat sich hier im Thread kurzfristig deutlich reduziert...
W-Lan in Berlin hin oder her ...


----------



## Revilo62 (17. November 2012)

*AW: Fusionsticker bis zum Showdown...*

Ich bin jetzt mal sehr naaaaiiiivvvv, welche Legitimation haben denn die Delegierten ...
Wenn ich die  Strukturen richtig verstanden habe, dann ist es doch so:
Verein ( Mitglieder sind Beitragszahler) --> 
Landesverband ( Mitglieder sind die Vereine)--> 
Bundesverband ( Mitglieder sind die LV)
Mein Demokratieverständnis wird gerade arg belastet, denn wenn die Basis ( Vereine) nicht befragt oder mit falschen Grundlagen befragt werden und ein Stimmungsbild damit zum LV gegeben werden soll, der LV damit dem BV gegenüber argumentiert ,letztendlich die Basis bei , wie jetzt erlebbar, nicht mehr zum Zuge kommt ( kommen soll) , dann frage ich mich, wie dann eine Interessenvertretung wahrgenommen werden soll. 
Hier stimmt doch schon im organisatorischen Aufbau einiges nicht .
Wer dann noch behauptet, dass Fischereirecht Landesrecht ist und der BV kaum oder keinen Einfluss darauf hat, so denke ich, steht nicht im Leben, weil es in anderen Organisationen wesentlich besser klappt mit der Demokratie oder Informationskette, z.B. in Naturschutzverbänden.
Hier wird dann auch noch geballte Kompetenz ins Feld geführt, das erleben wir gegenwärtig in Sachsen/Anhalt oder auch in NRW oder wo auch immer 
Offenbar haben uns da einige etwas voraus, deshalb bringt uns diese Fusion in der Form garnichts, weil die Strukturen hoffnungslos veraltet sind, bzw. wie diese gelebt werden.
Es ist bis jetzt nicht gelungen, innerhalb eines Verbandes die gleiche Sprache zu sprechen, wie soll es denn in einem derartigen Konstrukt funktionieren.  
Ich weiß auch nicht, wo Herr Weichenhan die Weisheit nimmt, dass die Brandenburger Angler das so wollen, da scheinen mir die Herren vom DAV-Präsidium doch etwas abgeklärter zu sein.
Ich hoffe und wünsche mir, dass Vernunft einzieht.
Eine geeinte handlungsfähige Interessenvertretung unter einem gemeinsamen Dachverband kann nur das Ziel sein, der Weg dahin kann ausmeiner Sicht nur mit reformfähigen und reformwilligen Personen gegangen werden.

Tight Lines |wavey:


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. November 2012)

*AW: Fusionsticker bis zum Showdown...*



> Eine geeinte handlungsfähige Interessenvertretung unter einem gemeinsamen Dachverband kann nur das Ziel sein, der Weg dahin kann ausmeiner Sicht nur mit reformfähigen und reformwilligen Personen gegangen werden


Nichts anderes propagieren wir seit Beginn des Fusionsgewürges.......

Und das sind eben leider nicht die Funktionäre der Bundesverbände und der Initiative, die ja nun deutlichst bewiesen haben, dass sie das nicht können und dass die Angler sie nicht interessieren..

Die Chance liegt in den Verbänden, die jetzt nicht nur gegen die Fusion stimmen - das wäre viel zu wenig..

Sondern sich darüberhinaus Gedanken darum machen, wie man zukünftig für und mit Anglern vernünftige, zielführende Lobbyarbeit machen kann..

In Europa, im Bund, im Land, den Kreisen und Kommunen..


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (17. November 2012)

*AW: Fusionsticker bis zum Showdown...*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> PS:
> Seit ner Minute läuft die HV - die Zahl der Besucher gegenüber Usern hat sich hier im Thread kurzfristig deutlich reduziert...
> W-Lan in Berlin hin oder her ...


 
Die lesen hier jetzt alle geschlossen über einen Beamer mit und gehen die hier niedergeschriebenen Argumente gegen die Fusion noch einmal durch


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. November 2012)

*AW: Fusionsticker bis zum Showdown...*

*SUPER!!!!*

Ei gucke, ich muss hier ausdrücklich mal den Pressesprecher des LSFV-SH loben.

Es gibt dort im Forum zeitnahe Infos zur Versammlung!
http://www.anglerforum-sh.de/showthread.php?7069-VDSF-DAV-Zusammenschluss&p=314163#post314163

*LOBENSWERT!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. November 2012)

*AW: Fusionsticker bis zum Showdown...*

Das Zitat find ich interessant:


> Derzeit sind die Regularien dran bevor die neue Satzung diskutiert wird.


Weder Satzung noch Verschmelzungsvertrag können ja verändert werden, die MÜSSEN ja abgestimmt werden wie ausgelegt laut Umwandlungsgesetz - sonst wäre die Fusion ja direkt rechtswidrig....

Und die liegen ja nun lange genug vor, dass jeder weiss bzw. wissen sollte, dass beides nichts taugt.

Siehe Kommentare Wirtschaftsprüfer, Notar, Justitiar.........

Es gibt ja nur noch entweder Augen zu und durch in die Pleite oder eben dagegen stimmen...

Witzig, dass die meinen da jetzt noch diskutieren zu müssen - was haben die bisher nur gemacht??




*
Und nochmal, weil mir das auch persönlich wichtig ist:*
Egal was je war:
Dass Michael Kuhr als Pressesprecher des LSFV-SH  jetzt offen Infos in deren Forum für alle Angler einstellt, was da gerade abgeht in Berlin, finde ich absolut klasse.

Sollte sich da auch wie in NDS ein Kulturwandel abzeichnen, würde ich das absolut begrüssen und mich dafür auch bei Micheal Kuhr gerne hiermit persönlich bedanken!!


----------



## Honeyball (17. November 2012)

*AW: Fusionsticker bis zum Showdown...*

Noch interessanter finde ich, dass Ortel und H-K auf die "Wichtigkeit" der Fusion hingewiesen haben.
Da haben die bestimmt gesagt, wie wichtig es ist, einen einzigen Bundesverband zu haben, um die bösen, bösen C&R-Angler endlich gesetzlich platt machen zu können...


----------



## Revilo62 (17. November 2012)

*AW: Fusionsticker bis zum Showdown...*

Auch wenn ich denen alles zutraue, aber das runterreduzieren auf das Thema C& R ,naja , da ist wohl eine Menge Sarkasmus dabei.
Hier geht es doch nur noch um Gesicht oder Gesichtverlieren,
hier droht eine Menge DESASTER und der Preisgebung der Lächerlichkeit 
Und nochmal, es geht den Meisten doch garnicht um C& R sondern um eigenverantwrtliche selektive Entnahme   
ohne dass man in die Kriminelle Ecke geschoben zu werden ...
Tight Lines |wavey:


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. November 2012)

*AW: Fusionsticker bis zum Showdown...*



> Hier geht es doch nur noch um Gesicht oder Gesichtverlieren,
> hier droht eine Menge DESASTER und der Preisgebung der Lächerlichkeit


Klar, und um zu verhindern, dass denen beide Dachverbände um die Ohren fliegen..

Aber es ist ja eh wurscht....

Die vernünftigen Verbände gehen ja schon ihren eigenen Weg abseits der Vorstellungen von Bundesverbänden und denen der Initiative.

Und das wird weitergehen, ob mit oder ohne Fusion.....


----------



## Sharpo (17. November 2012)

*AW: Fusionsticker bis zum Showdown...*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Das Zitat find ich interessant:
> 
> Weder Satzung noch Verschmelzungsvertrag können ja verändert werden, die MÜSSEN ja abgestimmt werden wie ausgelegt laut Umwandlungsgesetz - sonst wäre die Fusion ja direkt rechtswidrig....
> 
> ...



Hat er eine andere Wahl nach dem Druck bzw. mit dem AB im Nacken?


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. November 2012)

*AW: Fusionsticker bis zum Showdown...*

Soeben wurde die neue Satzung beschlossen, laut Michael Kuhr.

179 Ja-Stimmen
Gegen nur noch 30 Neinstimmen (das wäre dann wohl nur noch NDS)!

Sind da schon welche abgereist?

Gestern warens doch noch 221 Stimmen?


Das wird richtig spannend!

Danke, Michael, für die direkten Infos!!!


----------



## Honeyball (17. November 2012)

*AW: Fusionsticker bis zum Showdown...*

Klar war das Sarkasmus!
Nach den Argumenten für die "Wichtigkeit" suchen wir doch schon lange vergeblich.
Das einzige Argument, was mir bisher gefallen hat, ist dass zwei parallele Bundesverbände überflüssig sind. Da sage ich sofort:"Stimmt!"
Das Argument, wir bräuchten "einen starken Verband" zählt für mich nur mit dem Nachsatz: ", der sich für die Angler und ihre unterschiedlichen Interessen einsetzt."  Von denen, die da diese Fusionsverschmelzungssch--sse zusammenschustern wollen, erwarte ich momentan genau dies im Nachsatz gesagte eben nicht. Also hoffe ich darauf, dass diese Scheitern und man aus den Trümmern und Ruinen mit den _geeigneten_ Persönlichkeiten was Vernünftiges aufbaut.


----------



## Honeyball (17. November 2012)

*AW: Fusionsticker bis zum Showdown...*

Lobenswerte Sache, dass Michael Kuhr live aus dem Saal berichtet!
Wahrscheinlich wird da jeder mit aufgeklapptem Laptop sehr sehr argwöhnisch betrachtet.
Aber er zieht das trotzdem sauber durch! #6#6#6


----------



## Sharpo (17. November 2012)

*AW: Fusionsticker bis zum Showdown...*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Soeben wurde die neue Satzung beschlossen, laut Michael Kuhr.
> 
> 179 Ja-Stimmen
> Gegen nur noch 30 Neinstimmen (das wäre dann wohl nur noch NDS)!
> ...




Satzung nun durch.
Ein Punkt weniger den man nächstes Jahr neu "behandeln" muss. :q


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. November 2012)

*AW: Fusionsticker bis zum Showdown...*

Mich interessiert mehr, woher diese Stimmenverschiebung kam von gestern 97 auf jetzt nur noch 30 Nein-Stimmen..

Da muss ja echt was grundlegendes passiert sein.....

Werden wir sicher im Nachgang noch erfahren..

Jetzt wirds nochmal richtig spannend, was dann beim Verschmelzungsvertrag passiert...

Und wies danach - egal ob mit oder ohne Fusion - dann weitergehen wird..


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. November 2012)

*AW: Fusionsticker bis zum Showdown...*

Nochmal nachgerechnet:
Statt wie gestern, wo es noch um 221 Stimmen ging, wären es ja jetzt laut Michael Kuhr nur noch 209...

Sind ja roundabout Stimmen für um die 30 - 36.000 Beitragszahler, die da jetzt fehlen oder gestern zuviel waren...

Ist jetzt so schnell wieder die Zahl der Beitragszahler geschrumpft oder sind schon Verbände abgereist??

Es soll ja gestern wie heute keine Enthaltungen gegeben haben...

Das krieg ich jetzt nicht so richtig zusammen...


----------



## Dorschbremse (17. November 2012)

*AW: Fusionsticker bis zum Showdown...*

Entweder spontane cerebrale Flatulenz- oder, es wurden Familienangehörige gekidnappt.:m


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. November 2012)

*AW: Fusionsticker bis zum Showdown...*

Ohne Gewähr, schlechter Kopfrechner ;-))) :

Bei 209 werden sie jedenfalls dann mindestens 157 Ja-Stimmen für die Verschmelzung brauchen..

Oder, wenn man die Fusion so nicht will, dann eben 53 Nein-Stimmen..

Bei 221 dann mindestens 166 Ja Stimmen für oder eben 56 Nein-Stimmen gegen diese Fusion..

Spannend....


----------



## smithie (17. November 2012)

*AW: Fusionsticker bis zum Showdown...*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Nochmal nachgerechnet:
> Statt wie gestern, wo es noch um 221 Stimmen ging, wären es ja jetzt laut Michael Kuhr nur noch 209...
> 
> Sind ja roundabout Stimmen für um die 30 - 36.000 Beitragszahler, die da jetzt fehlen oder gestern zuviel waren...


Betrafen diese Zahlen von gestern die Satzung, den Verschmelzungsvertrag oder beide Abstimmungen?


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. November 2012)

*AW: Fusionsticker bis zum Showdown...*

Meines Wissens Satzung und Verschmelzung, aber nicht getrennt...

Auf jeden Fall aber wohl die Verschmelzung...

Aber ohne Gewähr..


----------



## smithie (17. November 2012)

*AW: Fusionsticker bis zum Showdown...*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Meines Wissens Satzung und Verschmelzung, aber nicht getrennt...
> 
> Auf jeden Fall aber wohl die Verschmelzung...
> 
> Aber ohne Gewähr..


Also ich kann mir schon vorstellen, dass mehr für die Satzung und nicht so viele für den Verschmelzungsvertrag sind/stimmen.

Schau ma a moi, dann seng ma scho


----------



## Dorschbremse (17. November 2012)

*AW: Fusionsticker bis zum Showdown...*

Hmmm- woran erinnert mich dieses Verhalten.....|thinkerg:|thinkerg:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AOOs8MaR1YM


----------



## Wegberger (17. November 2012)

*AW: Fusionsticker bis zum Showdown...*

Hallo,

ich denke der Drops ist geluscht ...spätestens nach dem Erscheinen von Frau Dr.!

Die Nacht der langen Messer hatte wohl einige gewichtige Argumente.


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. November 2012)

*AW: Fusionsticker bis zum Showdown...*



> Also ich kann mir schon vorstellen, dass mehr für die Satzung und nicht so viele für den Verschmelzungsvertrag sind/stimmen.



Hab ich auch gerade schon mal telefonisch gesagt bekommen.

Wobei sich mir da der Sinn nicht so recht erschliesst, warum jemand für Satzung und dann gegen Fusion stimmen sollte..


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. November 2012)

*AW: Fusionsticker bis zum Showdown...*



Wegberger schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich denke der Drops ist geluscht ...spätestens nach dem Erscheinen von Frau Dr.!
> 
> Die Nacht der langen Messer hatte wohl einige gewichtige Argumente.



Wie gesagt, das wäre wurscht.

Kritisch würde es erst werden, wenn der LSFV-NDS sich nicht mehr an seine bei uns gemachten Aussagen halten würde und damit dann wirklich nur noch ein VDSF/DAFV ohne anglerfreundliche Alternative bestehen würde..:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=251369



> _Frage 6.:
> Wenn Ihr Landesverband gegen eine Fusion stimmt, diese aber mehrheitlich beschlossen wird, wie wird die Zukunft Ihres Verbandes aussehen?
> Wird Ihr Landesverband dennoch Mitglied in einem fusionierten Verband sein, oder (vorerst?) unabhängiger Landesverband bleiben?_
> 
> ...


----------



## smithie (17. November 2012)

*AW: Fusionsticker bis zum Showdown...*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Wobei sich mir da der Sinn nicht so recht erschliesst, warum jemand für Satzung und dann gegen Fusion stimmen sollte..


Die Satzung kann intern als VDSF-Stzung doch auch verwendet werden?!

D.h. ich kann ja für die neue Satzung aber gegen die Fusion sein?!


----------



## Wegberger (17. November 2012)

*AW: Fusionsticker bis zum Showdown...*

Hallo,

wird NDS dann eine Erklärung übergeben und die Veranstaltung verlassen ?


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. November 2012)

*AW: Fusionsticker bis zum Showdown...*

@ smithie:
Auch wahr.........

@ Wegberger: Keine Ahnung...


----------



## Dunraven (17. November 2012)

*AW: Fusionsticker bis zum Showdown...*

So ich oute mich mal als einer der vielen Gäste heute Vormittag. 
War am Angeln und wollte über Handy auf dem laufenden bleiben. Ergebnis: Einen Hecht verloren, nur einen Köfi bekommen. Heute hatten die Fische bisher keinen großen Hunger.

Bei den Zahlen von gestern und heute denke ich mal das es da so ist wie schon gesagt, gegen die neue VDSF Satzung haben die nichts, aber dagegen mit dem DAV zu "fusionieren" und damit dann auch die finanziellen Dinge zu übernehmen. Das sind halt zwei verschiedene Sachen, denn der VDSF will doch so oder so sich umbenennen, egal ob mit "Fusion" oder ohne (oder ist das auch schon wieder kalter Kaffee?). Und da es ja auch eine Übernahme und keine Fusion ist, muss ja vermutlich die Satzung schon vorher vorhanden sein, zu der die anderen dann beitreten, oder verstehe ich das falsch? 

So oder so, ich bin gespannt was passiert. Ich hoffe auf das Scheitern unter DIESEN Voraussetzungen, und wenn nicht, dann findet die "Fusion" eben ohne uns statt. Da vertraue ich schon meinem Vereinsvorsitzenden


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. November 2012)

*AW: Fusionsticker bis zum Showdown...*

Auch wieder spannend..............


----------



## Sharpo (17. November 2012)

*AW: Fusionsticker bis zum Showdown...*

DAV einstimmig für Fusion?
Wow!


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. November 2012)

*AW: Fusionsticker bis zum Showdown...*

Wie zu erwarten hat laut Michael Kuhr im Forum des LSFV-SH der DAV den Übertritt in den VDSF mit 100% bei einer Probeabstimmung durchgewunken..

@ sharpo:
Das war schon immer die Linie des DAV, seit Markstein angefangen hat, seine Versprechen zu brechen (Fusion nur auf Augenhöhe, festschreiben angelpolitischer Punkte, keine Fusion unter Zeitdruck)......


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. November 2012)

*AW: Fusionsticker bis zum Showdown...*

Ich finds spannender als jeden Krimi ;-))

Und wahrscheinlich gabs noch nie so viel Aufmerksamkeit für ne HV und sowieso noch nie so ne direkte Ergebnisübermittlung!


*DANKE* nochmal dafür an Michael Kuhr!!


----------



## Wegberger (17. November 2012)

*AW: Fusionsticker bis zum Showdown...*

Hallo Thomas,

was vermelden denn deine verdeckten Quellen aus Berlin?


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. November 2012)

*AW: Fusionsticker bis zum Showdown...*

Die sitzen ja in den Sitzungen und können da grade ja schlecht telefonieren mit mir ..

Ich sitz auch nur gespannt rum und hoffe, dass Micha Kuhr baldmöglichst was meldet..

Laut dem läuft gerade die geheime Abstimmung..

Es hätte sich keiner der Gegner der Fusion mehr zu Wort gemeldet..


----------



## antonio (17. November 2012)

*AW: Fusionsticker bis zum Showdown...*

abstimmung beim vdsf läuft grade.

antonio


----------



## Wegberger (17. November 2012)

*AW: Fusionsticker bis zum Showdown...*

Hallo,

hätten dich übers Handy auch quasi in Live-Schalte mit rein nehmen können


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. November 2012)

*AW: Fusionsticker bis zum Showdown...*

In zwei Sitzungen? Bin keine Frau und daher nicht so multitaskingfähig..


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. November 2012)

*AW: Fusionsticker bis zum Showdown...*

Die brauchen aber lang, um roundabout 200 Stimmen zu zählen..


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. November 2012)

*AW: Fusionsticker bis zum Showdown...*

Die Verschmelzung wurde vom VDSF abgelehnt.
Laut Michael Kuhr mit folgendem Ergebnis:
Ja: 158
Nein: 55
Enth. 0
Ungültig: 3


----------



## Sharpo (17. November 2012)

*AW: Fusionsticker bis zum Showdown...*

ohoh......

zitat michael.kuhr aus dem SH Forum: "Das Ergebnis:

Ja: 158
Nein: 55
Enth. 0
Ungültig: 3

Das reicht nicht für eine Zustimmung. Es waren 74,1 Prozent, 75 wären  erforderlich gewesen. Am Ergebnis der Verschmelzung fehlen zwei Stimmen!"

Eine ganze Menge Umfaller.


----------



## antonio (17. November 2012)

*AW: Fusionsticker bis zum Showdown...*

74,1 %

antonio


----------



## ironfish (17. November 2012)

*AW: Fusionsticker bis zum Showdown...*

Rücktritte?


----------



## Sharpo (17. November 2012)

*AW: Fusionsticker bis zum Showdown...*

Wat nu??

Nochmal, bis Ergebnis passt? :g


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (17. November 2012)

*AW: Fusionsticker bis zum Showdown...*

Schon bestätigt?


----------



## Revilo62 (17. November 2012)

*AW: Fusionsticker bis zum Showdown...*

Hoffentlich wird jetzt kein Fehler gefunden ....
Wenn auch knapp,aber dennoch haben die Zweifler sich durchsetzen können , wird langsam aber sicher spassig was in der Zukunft so kommt ?!
Tight lines |wavey:


----------



## Dunraven (17. November 2012)

*AW: Fusionsticker bis zum Showdown...*

Kanpp aber dennoch das richtige Ergebnis erreicht.
Dann ist ja alles in Butter.

EDIT: Hm komische Rechnung von dem im SH Forum.
Wenn es 216 Stimmen gibt, und 162 Stimmen davon ergeben 75%, dann fehlen 4 Stimmen und nicht 2. Der hat wohl nur geschaut mit 54 wären 25% dagegen, das wären zuwenig, aber nicht bedacht das die Gegenstimmen egal sind wenn nicht die 75% erreicht werden (oder irre ich mich?). So oder so haben die Gegner genau die Anzahl an Stimmen die sie über 25% dagegen bringen.


----------



## Sharpo (17. November 2012)

*AW: Fusionsticker bis zum Showdown...*

Es zeigt sich gerade was man unter Demokratie bei Dorschgreifer versteht.

*koxx*

Jetzt wird offensichtlich versucht zu Mauscheln.

Wahl ungültig, es muss noch mal gewählt werden. Wetten?  

Die Alternative wäre ja nun, alle Fusionsbefürworter im VDSF treten aus und gehen zum DAV über.


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. November 2012)

*AW: Fusionsticker bis zum Showdown...*

Laut Michael Kuhr wollen die "Rechtsgelerhten" das noch irgendwie hinbiegen.

Sitzungsunterbrechung - da wär ich jetzt gerne Mäuschen...

Ob die so oft abstimmen, bis denen das Ergebnis passt?


----------



## Professor Tinca (17. November 2012)

*AW: Fusionsticker bis zum Showdown...*

Na hoffentlich wird jetzt nicht immer nochmal nachgezählt oder werden weitere ungültige Stimmen gezählt bis das Ergebnis passt.

So war das damals zu DDR Zeiten immer....|kopfkrat


----------



## antonio (17. November 2012)

*AW: Fusionsticker bis zum Showdown...*

dorschgreifer redet es sich grade schön im andern forum.

antonio


----------



## Sharpo (17. November 2012)

*AW: Fusionsticker bis zum Showdown...*

I sag ja, jetzt wird gemauschelt. 
Jeder Knick im Stimmzettel könnte.....


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. November 2012)

*AW: Fusionsticker bis zum Showdown...*

Alles nur noch irre ;-)))

Passt aber ja irgendwie ins Bild....


----------



## antonio (17. November 2012)

*AW: Fusionsticker bis zum Showdown...*

hat mal jemand gezählt jetzt warens 216 vorher 209

kommen und gehen da ständig welche.

antonio


----------



## antonio (17. November 2012)

*AW: Fusionsticker bis zum Showdown...*

bestätigt im märz aufs neue.

antonio


----------



## Sharpo (17. November 2012)

*AW: Fusionsticker bis zum Showdown...*

|laola:|laola:|laola:


Game Over dieses Jahr.

Im März 2013 sehen wir uns wieder.

Und demnächst Herr Kuhr...machen Sie doch bitte eine Zugangsbeschränkung, also Beiträge für aussenstehende sperren.
Was für ein blödsinniger Kommentar.


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. November 2012)

*AW: Fusionsticker bis zum Showdown...*

Ergebnis wurde wohl bestätigt, und jetzt geht das mauscheln noch von vorne los laut Michael Kuhr:
http://www.anglerforum-sh.de/showthread.php?7069-VDSF-DAV-Zusammenschluss/page41

Dabei braucht der DAV doch nur übertreten, bzw. die DAV-Verbände, die die Fusion wollten.
Die brauchen ja jetzt nur nen Aufnahmeantrag stellen ;-)))

Das spielt doch jetzt eh keine Rolle mehr, da alle Versprechen bez. der Fusion vom DAV-Bund eh schon gebrochen wurden...

Da kann an das dann doch auch noch brechen, dass man nicht "übertreten will", bzw. nur im Zuge einer Übernahme durch Verschmelzung..


----------



## Revilo62 (17. November 2012)

*AW: Fusionsticker bis zum Showdown...*

Herr Kuhr hat meinen höchsten Respekt, er hat live berichtet , so kann es auch gehen und der Kommentar im anderen Forum  ....
das muss er machen ....
War spannender als die letzte EM /WM  ....
Vielleicht wirds in den nächsten Wochen öffentlicher und 
vielleicht  .... ach ne, ich lass mich überraschen
Nochmals und zum Mitschreiben :

PRoFusion , aber bitte nicht so, wie grad gescheitert !!!!
Tight Lines |wavey:


----------



## antonio (17. November 2012)

*AW: Fusionsticker bis zum Showdown...*

ob sie das so einfach können?

antonio


----------



## Sharpo (17. November 2012)

*AW: Fusionsticker bis zum Showdown...*

Bei dem knappen Ergebnis brauchen die sich nicht viel zu bewegen. Es reicht sich die Fusionsgegner nochmal zur Brust zu nehmen.

Wenn dann die drei Enthalter umfallen ist der Drop gelutscht.


----------



## Revilo62 (17. November 2012)

*AW: Fusionsticker bis zum Showdown...*

Können, vielleicht nicht, aber müssen .......
Mein Vereinschef hat am 24. Nov. eine Sitzung beim LV ;+
genau zu diesem Thema ;+, wahrscheinlich !!!
Und da wird Herr Weichenhan sicher Erklärungsbedarf haben 
Ich glaub kaum, dass jüngere und progressive Vereinschefs dazu kommentarlos bleiben.
Wenn sich basisdemokratisch eine erneute Profusion ohne Änderung der Strategie ergeben sollte, dann ist es so und nicht zu ändern, dann soll es so sein, aber ich glaube, die Vereine werden da erheblich mitreden...... müssen!!
Bleibt es jetzt bei der Kündigung Bayerns ... oder SH oder verschiebt sich jetzt alles um 
3-4 Monate ?
Tight Lines |wavey:|kopfkrat


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. November 2012)

*AW: Fusionsticker bis zum Showdown...*

Abstimmen bis es den Funktionären passt ist natürlich schon immer der beste Weg gewesen, einen Verband für Angler zu gründen - ich weiss nicht, ich weiss nicht ;-))

Sollen doch jetzt einfach die DAV-Verbände übertreten, die das wirklich "wollen"...

Dann kriegen sie zusammen schon irgendwie ne Mehrheit zusammengemauschelt..


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (17. November 2012)

*AW: Fusionsticker bis zum Showdown...*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Wenn dann die drei Enthalter umfallen ist der Drop gelutscht.


 
Ich glaube das Ding geht jetzt erst recht in Graben- weil es Schuldzuweisungen ohne Ende geben wird...


----------



## Brotfisch (17. November 2012)

*AW: Fusionsticker bis zum Showdown...*

Es ist nicht auszuschließen, dass das, was beim VDSF in Berlin gerade passiert zu sein scheint - danke Michael Kuhr: großartige Leistung!!!!!!! - zu allen Verhandlungsmakeln noch der Sahnehäubchenunfall on top ist. Das wird man aber nie rausbekommen. Wenn es aber bestätigt werden sollte, dann hat der VDSF nicht die für eine Fusion notwendige Mehrheit herstellen können und trägt OFFENSICHTLICH und für alle sichtbar (!!!!!!) die Verantwortung für das heutige Scheitern. Unterstellt, dass sich die Meldungen über F/ SH bestätigen, dann ist das eine riesige Blamage des VDSF unter den anwesenden Augen der Politik, die die Einflussnahmemöglichkeiten auf Jahre hinaus beschädigt. Dafür trägt das VDSF-Präsidium die Verantwortung und sollte das auch noch in Berlin tun. Einfach vertagen, das wäre keine Lösung, sondern Feigheit. Rücktritt jetzt! Was braucht es noch?


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. November 2012)

*AW: Fusionsticker bis zum Showdown...*

Nachdem das Personaltableau ja auch Bestandteil des Verschmelzungsvertrages war und damit auch Frau Dr. als Präsidenten abgewählt wurde, bleibt ja nun der Herr Mohnert wohl Präsi des VDSF/DAFV?


----------



## Dunraven (17. November 2012)

*AW: Fusionsticker bis zum Showdown...*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Bei dem knappen Ergebnis brauchen die sich nicht viel zu bewegen. Es reicht sich die Fusionsgegner nochmal zur Brust zu nehmen.
> 
> Wenn dann die drei Enthalter umfallen ist der Drop gelutscht.



Wie ich schon sagte, das reicht nicht. 216 : 4 = 54. Sie brauchen also 162 Stimmen dafür bzw. bei 55 dagegen ist es auch gelaufen. Die 55 haben sie, die 3 ungültigen sind also selbst dann egal wenn sie ja stimmen (keine Ahnung wie der auf 2 reichen gekommen ist).

Der Dorschgreifer schreibt da aber auch einen Blödsinn. Kein Rückrad weil nur die Pro Leute noch was zum Vertrag gesagt haben. Was sollen die Gegner denn noch sagen, die Gespräche waren schon alle vorher gelaufen, die Fakten stehen, es gibt nichts mehr zu sagen. Und das die Pro Leute sich gemeldet haben um zu sagen das es ja alles so toll ist, das ist wohl eher interessant, denn die hatten ja nichts zu meckern, also keinen Grund sich zu melden. Das sie es getan haben zeigt nur das sie (zurecht wie wir nun wissen) Angst hatten und hofften noch einen überzeugen zu können. Sonst gab es keinen Grund sich zu melden "um zu sagen das finde ich super".


----------



## Brotfisch (17. November 2012)

*AW: Fusionsticker bis zum Showdown...*

Ich benutze mal ein Wort des geschätzten Kalle Henning (Ex-VDSF-Verhandlungsführer für die Fusion): Endkonsequenz

In der ENDKONSEQUENZ trägt die Verantwortung für diese Totalblamage der Präsident des VDSF, Peter Mohnert.

Die Zeit ist da, dafür die persönliche Verantwortung zu übernehmen. Hier. Jetzt

Oder soll ein VDSF unter seiner Führung der neuen Abstimmung im März 2013 entgegentaumeln?

Was muss noch alles kaputt gehen?


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. November 2012)

*AW: Fusionsticker bis zum Showdown...*

DAV löst jetzt Versammlung auf und fährt nach Hause.....


----------



## antonio (17. November 2012)

*AW: Fusionsticker bis zum Showdown...*

außer spesen nix gewesen.
wird noch interessant wie die lv ihre ankündigungen im falle des scheiterns umsetzen.

antonio


----------



## Sharpo (17. November 2012)

*AW: Fusionsticker bis zum Showdown...*



Brotfisch schrieb:


> Ich benutze mal ein Wort des geschätzten Kalle Henning (Ex-VDSF-Verhandlungsführer für die Fusion): Endkonsequenz
> 
> In der ENDKONSEQUENZ trägt die Verantwortung für diese Totalblamage der Präsident des VDSF, Peter Mohnert.
> 
> ...



Wer soll es machen? Herr Braun aus Bayern?

Im Grunde gibt es eine ganze Menge Optionen.
Alle VDSF Fusionsbefürworter können doch zu DAV überlaufen und dann umfimieren.


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. November 2012)

*AW: Fusionsticker bis zum Showdown...*

Sorry Brotfisch, 
Du machst hier was alleine an Herrn Mohnert fest, das fand ich schon immer falsch.

Es geht nicht um eine Person,. sondern um ein nun nachweislich untaugliches, dilettantisches System im VDSF/DAFV

Es ist das gesamte Präsidium des VDSF/DAFV, das gesamte Präsidium des DAV sowie alle Präsidien der Initiative, die in ihrem Dilettantismus das gemeinsam nicht hinbekommen haben.

Ich finde es nur schade und bezeichnend, dass sowenig Kompetenz in den restlichen VDSF-Verbänden vorhanden ist, dass diese die rechtlichen, finantziellen, organsiatorischen und pesonellen Zweifelhaftigekeiten, die ja von Wirtschaftsprüfer, Notar und VDSF-Justitiarin deutlich angeführt wurden, anscheinend blind negieren und wie bisher auch stumpf abgenickt haben, was von oben vorgelegt wurde.


----------



## Knispel (17. November 2012)

*AW: Fusionsticker bis zum Showdown...*

Ich bin gespannt ,wie der VDSF bzw. die Landesverbände diese Niederlage uns auf ihren Homepagen zu verkaufen versuchen ...


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. November 2012)

*AW: Fusionsticker bis zum Showdown...*

Ja, das wird noch spannend werden........


----------



## Dunraven (17. November 2012)

*AW: Fusionsticker bis zum Showdown...*

Was mir noch einfällt zum Thema Abweichler bearbeiten (wird ja passieren). Muss Bayern nicht jetzt austreten, und was ist mit denen die zum DAV wechseln wollten? WÜRDEN sie ihr Wort halten müssten sie doch den Schritt gehen, womit sich die 216 Stimmen gewaltig reduzieren würden. Keine Ahnung wieviele Stimmen das sind, aber dann dann muss man sehr viele der 55 Stimmen überzeugen können, denn selbst die 30 Stimmen gegen die Satzung sind dann schon eine Macht zu der nur noch wenige dazu kommen müssen. Aber ich vermute mal da es einen zweiten Anlauf geben wird ist die Fusion ja nicht gescheitert und durch die Sachlage wird es keine Austritte geben (auch wenn die Fusion noch in 2012, um die es doch normal ging, gescheitert ist).

Btw. was ist mit dem DAV. Muss der nächstes Mal auch nochmal Abstimmen oder haben sie mit ihren Abstimmungen jetzt schon Fakten geschaffen?


----------



## Sharpo (17. November 2012)

*AW: Fusionsticker bis zum Showdown...*

Warum nicht W. Klasing nun als VDSF Präsi?  |director:|clown:  :g

Thomas, da haste Recht. Die Landesverbände und ihre Obrigkeit ist kaum besser als Herr Mohnert.


----------



## Sharpo (17. November 2012)

*AW: Fusionsticker bis zum Showdown...*



Knispel schrieb:


> Ich bin gespannt ,wie der VDSF bzw. die Landesverbände diese Niederlage uns auf ihren Homepagen uns zu verkaufen versuchen ...



Das Anglerboard war schuld.


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. November 2012)

*AW: Fusionsticker bis zum Showdown...*



> Warum nicht W. Klasing nun als VDSF Präsi


Warum ihn nicht besser ausserhalb verkrusteter Strukturen und alter Betonköpfe was Neues, Vernünftiges FÜR Angler anfangen lassen?

Dass das jetzige System grandios gescheitert ist und seine Unfähigkeit bewiesen hat, muss doch jetzt auch dem letzten auffallen.......

Nicht mal Frau Dr. konnte das noch verhindern, dass einige das Denken nicht aufgegeben haben und nicht nur blind abnickten...

Muss man da wirklich diese Strukturen erhalten?


----------



## Brotfisch (17. November 2012)

*AW: Fusionsticker bis zum Showdown...*

Entschuldigt, dass ich nicht prompt antworten konnte, da bei mir zu Hause gerade ein dezibelstarker Streit über dieses Thema mit einer Ex-Funktionärin ausgebrochen ist ;-)

Gleichwohl bleibe ich bei meiner Haltung: Es gibt eine _politische _Verantwortung für das heutige Scheitern. Das ist nicht nur ein Mathematik-Unfall. Der DAV schafft 100% und im VDSF werden zwei oder vier Leute knapp unter'm Durst verantwortlich gemacht, weil ihnen keiner erklärt hat, wo sie ihr Kreuz machen sollen?

Ich wurde soeben kritisiert, weil ich einen kranken Mann persönlich attackierre. Ich wünsche ihm gute Besserung. Aber er ist nicht nur krank, sondern auch Präsident. Und als solcher trägt er Verantwortung, die er nicht einseitig relativieren kann.

Ich habe mir seit gestern nachmittag vorgestellt, wie es wäre, wenn ich noch VDSF-Vizepräsident wäre.
Das habe ich auch getan, als ich das Abstimmungsergebnis gesehen habe. Und selbst wenn ich vom Präsidenten von der Fusionsthematik ferngehalten worden wäre, hätte ich hier und heute die persönliche und politische Verantwortung übernommen, die dem geschäftsführenden Präsidium des VDSF zukommt und mein Amt zur Verfügung gestellt.

Und ich hätte das heutige Scheitern als mein persönliches Scheitern aufgefasst.


----------



## Sharpo (17. November 2012)

*AW: Fusionsticker bis zum Showdown...*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Warum ihn nicht besser ausserhalb verkrusteter Strukturen und alter Betonköpfe was Neues, Vernünftiges FÜR Angler anfangen lassen?
> 
> Dass das jetzige System grandios gescheitert ist und seine Unfähigkeit bewiesen hat, muss doch jetzt auch dem letzten auffallen.......
> 
> ...



Diese Strukturen kann er doch dann mit seinem Team ändern.


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. November 2012)

*AW: Fusionsticker bis zum Showdown...*

@Brotfisch:
Deswegen bist Du ja kein Funktionär mehr........
Nicht tragbar mit solchem Verhalten ;-))


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. November 2012)

*AW: Fusionsticker bis zum Showdown...*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Diese Strukturen kann er doch dann mit seinem Team ändern.


Da hat er ja keine Mehrheiten dazu..

74% haben ja fürs "weiter so" gestimmt...


----------



## Professor Tinca (17. November 2012)

*AW: Fusionsticker bis zum Showdown...*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Wer soll es machen? Herr Braun aus Bayern?



Um Himmels Willen!#t

Das wäre der Supergau schlechthin!
:e


----------



## Brotfisch (17. November 2012)

*AW: Fusionsticker bis zum Showdown...*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Wer soll es machen? Herr Braun aus Bayern?
> 
> Im Grunde gibt es eine ganze Menge Optionen.
> Alle VDSF Fusionsbefürworter können doch zu DAV überlaufen und dann umfimieren.



Ach Sharpo,
wenn man politische Verantwortung nur dann übernimmt, sobald man seine Nachfolge geregelt hat, dann haben wir das Weltregime der Vollpfosten. Einen Rücktritt fordert man wegen des Vergangenheit, die Zukunft muss ihre eigenen Lösungen finden. Sonst gibt es keine Verantwortung.


----------



## Brotfisch (17. November 2012)

*AW: Fusionsticker bis zum Showdown...*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Um Himmels Willen!#t
> 
> Das wäre der Supergau schlechthin!
> :e



Verschwörungstheoretiker. Stehst auf Katastrophenfilme, nicht wahr. 
DAS IST NICHT DAS AKTUELLE THEMA!!!!!


----------



## Brotfisch (17. November 2012)

*AW: Fusionsticker bis zum Showdown...*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> @Brotfisch:
> Deswegen bist Du ja kein Funktionär mehr........
> Nicht tragbar mit solchem Verhalten ;-))



Stimmt. Ich habe mit Rücktritten Erfahrung und weiß, dass das kein cremig-weicher Übergang in ein Paradies mit 70 Jungfrauen ist.

Kann aber mittlerweile auch lachen drüber.#h


----------



## Knispel (17. November 2012)

*AW: Fusionsticker bis zum Showdown...*

Ich glaube nicht das dort irgentwer zurück tritt. Sind alle zu sehr in ihre Posten verliebt - ich kenne das vom hiesigen LFV zur genüge.


----------



## Brotfisch (17. November 2012)

*AW: Fusionsticker bis zum Showdown...*



Knispel schrieb:


> Ich glaube nicht das dort irgentwer zurück tritt. Sind alle zu sehr in ihre Posten verliebt - ich kenne das vom hiesigen LFV zur genüge.



Verliebt ist kein schlechter Ausdruck. Ich habe das, was ich vor einigen Jahren gemacht habe, auch mit Liebe und Leidenschaft gemacht und es hat auch tüchtig weh getan, als es vorbei war. Etwas mit Engagement und Leidenschaft zu tun, bedeutet nicht, dass man automatisch ein Arsch ist.

(Hoffe ich jedenfalls).

Es gibt aber auch so etwas wie Spielregeln oder Ethik oder Anstand oder wie auch immer. Das hat mich immer geleitet. Für mich war immer klar: Wenn ich mehr schade, als ich nütze, dann gehe ich, auch wenn der Sessel noch so bequem ist. Damit bin ich gut gefahren.


----------



## Professor Tinca (17. November 2012)

*AW: Fusionsticker bis zum Showdown...*



Brotfisch schrieb:


> Verschwörungstheoretiker. Stehst auf Katastrophenfilme, nicht wahr.
> DAS IST NICHT DAS AKTUELLE THEMA!!!!!



Katastrophenfilme sind auch nicht das Thema.:m

Mag ich aber nicht - jedenfalls nicht in der Realität.
Deswegen siehe meine Aussage oben.


----------



## Sharpo (17. November 2012)

*AW: Fusionsticker bis zum Showdown...*



Brotfisch schrieb:


> Ach Sharpo,
> wenn man politische Verantwortung nur dann übernimmt, sobald man seine Nachfolge geregelt hat, dann haben wir das Weltregime der Vollpfosten. Einen Rücktritt fordert man wegen des Vergangenheit, die Zukunft muss ihre eigenen Lösungen finden. Sonst gibt es keine Verantwortung.



Haben wir doch!
Jedenfalls auf zu 90% auf Vereins u. Verbandsebene.
Oftmals scheitern solche Wechsel doch auf Grund Mangel an Nachfolgern.
Da heisst es doch dann lieber: Lass ihn mal das Amt machen, wir regeln dies dann bei Abstimmungen demokratisch. Und wenn dann betreffende Person etwas zuviel jammert, werden zugeständnisse gemacht. Sonst erfolgt ja evtl der Rücktritt. Und das will man ja nicht.

Auf gut Deutsch: Einen Dummen muss es ja geben.


----------



## Professor Tinca (17. November 2012)

*AW: Fusionsticker bis zum Showdown...*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Auf gut Deutsch: *Einen* Dummen muss es ja geben.



Das hätte auch vollkommen genügt aber nein.
Es muss irgendwo ein Nest geben........|kopfkrat


----------



## Brotfisch (17. November 2012)

*AW: Fusionsticker bis zum Showdown...*

Neue Nachrichten gibt es ja offensichtlich kaum mehr, also können wir davon ausgehen, was wir gehört haben. Sicher werden sich jetzt einige damit begnügen, dass es sich um eine bloße "Vertagung" bis auf März'13 handelt. Was aber soll bis dahin geschehen bzw. bis dahin verändert werden?

Eigentlich müsste ich heute Bilanz ziehen über "meinen" Verband. Aber ich glaube, dem geht es heute selber ******* genug. Er hat heute sehen müssen, dass er in einer, vielleicht der zentralen Frage nicht die Intergrationskraft aufgebracht hat, die man braucht, um mitgestalten zu können.  Und das tut mir mehr leid und macht mich traurig und ich bin ohne Schadenfreude.

Aber es gibt auch etwas, das mich froh macht. Denn wir wurden heute Zeuge davon, wie sich ein neues Grundverständnis von Verbandspolitik immer mehr Bahn bricht. Auch wenn bereits Präsident Klasing aus Niedersachsen eine famose Steilflanke geliefert hatte, ist für mich der MANN DES TAGES MICHAEL KUHR aus Schleswig-Holstein. Der hat, nicht ohne die Zustimmung seines Präsidenten, quasi live per WLAN-Laptop aus den Versammlungen berichtet. Das gab es vor wenigen Jahren nur für die Ohren gewisser Präsidenten! Das ist ein großartiger Akt der Demokratisierung unseres Verbandes und dafür kann man MICHAEL KUHR nicht genug danken. Wenn wir diesen Weg weiter gehen, dann sind die Tage des Herrschaftswissen der Funktionäre und des Blödhaltens der zahlenden Mitglieder bald gezählt.

Und vor allem: DANN SIND DIE ERGEBNISSE BESSER!


----------



## Sharpo (17. November 2012)

*AW: Fusionsticker bis zum Showdown...*



Brotfisch schrieb:


> Neue Nachrichten gibt es ja offensichtlich kaum mehr, also können wir davon ausgehen, was wir gehört haben. Sicher werden sich jetzt einige damit begnügen, dass es sich um eine bloße "Vertagung" bis auf März'13 handelt. Was aber soll bis dahin geschehen bzw. bis dahin verändert werden?
> 
> Eigentlich müsste ich heute Bilanz ziehen über "meinen" Verband. Aber ich glaube, dem geht es heute selber ******* genug. Er hat heute sehen müssen, dass er in einer, vielleicht der zentralen Frage nicht die Intergrationskraft aufgebracht hat, die man braucht, um mitgestalten zu können.  Und das tut mir mehr leid und macht mich traurig und ich bin ohne Schadenfreude.
> 
> ...



Schon Recht, aber den Kommentar hätte er sich dennoch sparen können.  
Wäre auch ein Zeichen von Grösse gewesen zu schreiben: Für ALLE Interessierten.


----------



## Brotfisch (17. November 2012)

*AW: Fusionsticker bis zum Showdown...*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Haben wir doch!
> Jedenfalls auf zu 90% auf Vereins u. Verbandsebene.
> Oftmals scheitern solche Wechsel doch auf Grund Mangel an Nachfolgern.
> Da heisst es doch dann lieber: Lass ihn mal das Amt machen, wir regeln dies dann bei Abstimmungen demokratisch. Und wenn dann betreffende Person etwas zuviel jammert, werden zugeständnisse gemacht. Sonst erfolgt ja evtl der Rücktritt. Und das will man ja nicht.
> ...



Mein Lieber, das Dilemma auf Vereinsebene kenne ich sehr gut. Aber an der Spitze, dort, wo wir ein "Mietmaul" brauchen, das glaubwürdig !!! für uns einsteht (gab es mal), an der Stelle müssen wir weg von "Hauptsache wir haben einen, egal wen". Wir brauchen endlich eine Bestenauswahl unser Spitzenfunktionäre auf Bundes- und Landesebene. Wir wollen doch eine Lobby, die etwas taugt! Wir wollen Leute, die Profis sein wollen und nicht nur ihre im Beruf nicht befriedigten Eitelkeiten ausleben wollen.


----------



## Brotfisch (17. November 2012)

*AW: Fusionsticker bis zum Showdown...*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Schon Recht, aber den Kommentar hätte er sich dennoch sparen können.
> Wäre auch ein Zeichen von Grösse gewesen zu schreiben: Für ALLE Interessierten.



Verstehe leider nicht, was Du meinst. Wenn Du meinst, ich hätte auf meinen Kommentar verzichten können, dann hätte ich eindeutig verzichten können. Was allerdings jenen geholfen hätte, die Du sonst kritisierst. Aber vielleicht meinst Du es ja anders. Ich habe es nicht verstanden.


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. November 2012)

*AW: Fusionsticker bis zum Showdown...*

Noch ne kleine Neuigkeit, die auch das 100%-Ergebnis bei der DAV-Probeabstimmung etwas erklärt:

Die Abstimmung war nicht geheim..


Eime geheime Abstimmung wäre aber beantragt worden, wäre es "ernst" geworden..

Und noch etwas Gutes für alles organisierten Angler, die ja diesen Dilettantismus bezahlen müssen:
Da das nun schiefging, fällt wohl auch die geplante Abendveranstaltung aus und das Geld dafür kann für den Verband eingesetzt werden..

Angesichts der finanziellen Situation beider Dachverbände sicher nur ein Tropfen auf den heissen Stein - aber immerhin ;-))


----------



## Sharpo (17. November 2012)

*AW: Fusionsticker bis zum Showdown...*



Brotfisch schrieb:


> Mein Lieber, das Dilemma auf Vereinsebene kenne ich sehr gut. Aber an der Spitze, dort, wo wir ein "Mietmaul" brauchen, das glaubwürdig !!! für uns einsteht (gab es mal), an der Stelle müssen wir weg von "Hauptsache wir haben einen, egal wen". Wir brauchen endlich eine Bestenauswahl unser Spitzenfunktionäre auf Bundes- und Landesebene. Wir wollen doch eine Lobby, die etwas taugt! Wir wollen Leute, die Profis sein wollen und nicht nur ihre im Beruf nicht befriedigten Eitelkeiten ausleben wollen.



Bin ich bei Dir.
Nur wen?  

Du kennst doch das "Gemauschel" auf der oberen Ebene.
Herr Braun wurde doch schon offensichtlich als Vize vorgeschlagen.
Wenn Herr Mohnert nun zurück tritt, wer drängt dann automatisch auf die Pole- Position?

Pest wird gegen Cholera ausgetauscht?


----------



## Sharpo (17. November 2012)

*AW: Fusionsticker bis zum Showdown...*



Brotfisch schrieb:


> Verstehe leider nicht, was Du meinst. Wenn Du meinst, ich hätte auf meinen Kommentar verzichten können, dann hätte ich eindeutig verzichten können. Was allerdings jenen geholfen hätte, die Du sonst kritisierst. Aber vielleicht meinst Du es ja anders. Ich habe es nicht verstanden.




Nein, Michael sein kommentar war gemeint.

Berichterstattung ausschliesslich für LSFV SH Angehörige, oder so ähnlich.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (17. November 2012)

*AW: Fusionsticker bis zum Showdown...*



Brotfisch schrieb:


> ist für mich der MANN DES TAGES MICHAEL KUHR aus Schleswig-Holstein. Der hat, nicht ohne die Zustimmung seines Präsidenten, quasi live per WLAN-Laptop aus den Versammlungen berichtet.


 
Mich würde mal interessieren, wie diese Live Reportage zustande gekommen ist... Aus Anregung vom Pressesprecher? Auf Anweisung vom Präsidenten? Auf Vorschlag der Geschäftsführung? Oder Eingebung von allen...? Erst dann würde ich den Mann des Tages benennen!


----------



## Brotfisch (17. November 2012)

*AW: Fusionsticker bis zum Showdown...*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Noch ne kleine Neuigkeit, die auch das 100%-Ergebnis bei der DAV-Probeabstimmung etwas erklärt:
> 
> Die Abstimmung war nicht geheim..
> 
> ...



Wenn das tatsächlich abgesagt wurde, dann zeigt das, in welchem Gefühl von Fiasko jetzt alle Funktionäre auseinander gehen. Darüber kann ich mich weder freuen, noch schadenfrohe Kommentare abgeben.


----------



## antonio (17. November 2012)

*AW: Fusionsticker bis zum Showdown...*



Brotfisch schrieb:


> Verstehe leider nicht, was Du meinst. Wenn Du meinst, ich hätte auf meinen Kommentar verzichten können, dann hätte ich eindeutig verzichten können. Was allerdings jenen geholfen hätte, die Du sonst kritisierst. Aber vielleicht meinst Du es ja anders. Ich habe es nicht verstanden.



er meint den kommentar des pressesprechers michael kuhr im s-h forum.

antonio


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. November 2012)

*AW: Fusionsticker bis zum Showdown...*



> Wenn das tatsächlich abgesagt wurde, dann zeigt das, in welchem Gefühl von Fiasko jetzt alle Funktionäre auseinander gehen. Darüber kann ich mich weder freuen, noch schadenfrohe Kommentare abgeben



Laut Protokoll sollte das ja ne Einladungsveranstaltung werden mit der neuen Führung..

Nicht wie Du das mal kanntest, Funktionäre und Frauen für 30 - 35 Euro selber zahlen pro Person..

Nur ausgesuchetes Personal das eingeladen wird, die Kosten hätte der Verband dann komplett getragen..

Das würde ja nun keinen Sinn mehr machen, die jetzt auch noch einzuladen und durchzufüttern, nachdem sies verbockt haben, oder??

Kann natürlich trotzdem passieren, schon klar ;-)))


----------



## Knispel (17. November 2012)

*AW: Fusionsticker bis zum Showdown...*

Jeder sollte doch soviel Arsch in der Hose haben und das abstimmen wofür er einsteht, ob geheim oder öffentlich - so habe ich das immer gehalten.


----------



## Sharpo (17. November 2012)

*AW: Fusionsticker bis zum Showdown...*



Brotfisch schrieb:


> Wenn das tatsächlich abgesagt wurde, dann zeigt das, in welchem Gefühl von Fiasko jetzt alle Funktionäre auseinander gehen. Darüber kann ich mich weder freuen, noch schadenfrohe Kommentare abgeben.



Schadenfreude ist das falsche Wort.
Aber wenn man nicht versteht um was es geht und man meint alles wäre ein Selbstläufer..
Man Personen, Angler etc. nicht umfassend informiert...

Man kann doch im Verband nicht so taub sein, dass man nicht mitbekommt wie mittlerweile die Basis über Verbände denkt.

Das liegt aber nicht nur am Bundesverband, auch die Landesverbände müssen endlich mal mehr miteinander Kommunizieren und Zusammenarbeiten.

Ignoranz wird halt bestraft.


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. November 2012)

*AW: Fusionsticker bis zum Showdown...*



> Jeder sollte doch soviel Arsch in der Hose haben und das abstimmen wofür er einsteht, ob geheim oder öffentlich



Nicht im VDSF, nicht im DAV, das sollte inzwischen doch jeder gemerkt haben.


----------



## Brotfisch (17. November 2012)

*AW: Fusionsticker bis zum Showdown...*

Bevor ich mich jetzt abmelde und bei ein, zwei Gläsern Wein darüber nachdenke, was heute passiert ist, also tschüßken schonmal, möchte ich noch mal abschließend all jenen wirklich danken, die dazu beigetragen haben, dass wir heute quasi live miterleben konnten, was uns gemeinsam mit Leidenschaft interessiert. Jenen, die ermöglicht haben, dass Nachrichten fließen, vor allem Kuhr und Finkbeiner, und all jenen anderen, die mitgestritten und mitgefiebert habe, auch und gerade wenn sie eine andere Meinung haben als ich. Jenen, die meinen heute von mir eine Klatsche bekommen zu haben, wünsche ich einen schönen Abend mit einem guten Drink und hoffe auf Euer Engagement bei künftigen Diskussionen, die uns mit Sicherheit auch nach dem heutigen Tag ins Haus stehen werden. Kunst ist, aus dem, was ist, das Beste zu machen.
Auf bald!


----------



## Sharpo (17. November 2012)

*AW: Fusionsticker bis zum Showdown...*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Laut Protokoll sollte das ja ne Einladungsveranstaltung werden mit der neuen Führung..
> 
> Nicht wie Du das mal kanntest, Funktionäre und Frauen für 30 - 35 Euro selber zahlen pro Person..
> 
> ...



Saalmiete, Buffet etc. werden schon einiges kosten. lol
Musste ja vorher bestellt werden.


----------



## Honeyball (17. November 2012)

*AW: Fusionsticker bis zum Showdown...*

Was haben wir jetzt eigentlich für einen Status?

Einen VdSF, der jetzt laut neuer Satzung DAFV heißt mit genau dem Mohnert an der Spitze, der mit der einseitigen Abberufung der richtungerarbeitenden Kommission den Anfang vom ganzen Chaos maßgeblich verschuldet hat!

Und nach wie vor eine ganze Latte Landesverbände, die keine weiteren Konsequenzen daraus zu ziehen bereit sind und sowohl ihn als auch alle anderen Präsidiumsmitglieder als auch alle Initiativmauschler weiter wirken lassen. Jetzt erstmal bis zum 31.03.2013 und dann?

Fazit: Nix gewonnen aber noch mehr verloren!


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. November 2012)

*AW: Fusionsticker bis zum Showdown...*



> Was haben wir jetzt eigentlich für einen Status?
> 
> Einen VdSF, der jetzt laut neuer Satzung DAFV heißt mit genau dem Mohnert an der Spitze, der mit der einseitigen Abberufung der richtungerarbeitenden Kommission den Anfang vom ganzen Chaos maßgeblich verschuldet hat!


Und einen DAV, dessen LV`s ja angeblich eh zu hundert Prozent in den VDSF/DAFV übertreten wollen.

Warum machen sies dann nicht einfach??

Haben sie sowenig Vertrauen in den VDSF/DAFV, dass sie dazu nen Verschmelzungsvertrag brauchen???

Vielsagend............................


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (17. November 2012)

*AW: Fusionsticker bis zum Showdown...*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Haben sie sowenig Vertrauen in den VDSF/DAFV, dass sie dazu nen Verschmelzungsvertrag brauchen???
> 
> Vielsagend............................


 
Mal ehrlich, ich habe mich das schon des Öfteren gefragt...Das sollte heute ein tolles Spektakel mit Standing Ovations werden, für die Öffentlichkeit ein Bild des neuen einheitlichen Verbandes, das Bild ein großen, bundesweit glücklichen Familie, die haben die Fotos in den Zeitungen schon vor Augen gehabt, beim Zahnarzt noch für das weisse Lächeln eine PR gebucht- und dann kam das AB....


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. November 2012)

*AW: Fusionsticker bis zum Showdown...*



> und dann kam das AB....



Nein, es kamen heute Delegierte für 55 Stimmen zutage, die das "weiter so" mit Hintetzimmermauscheln klar ablehnten.......

Diese rerpäsentieren ca. 165.000 organisierte Angler..........


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (17. November 2012)

*AW: Fusionsticker bis zum Showdown...*

Plus die 3 ungültigen, die in meinen Augen bewusst so "abgestimmt" haben. Wollten auf diesem Weg eventuell ja ihren "Fraktionszwang" umgehen...Auf jeden Fall nicht unwichtig diese 3 Fehler!  Und diejenigen die gestern noch dabei waren und heute nicht- also anscheinend mehr als 165 Tsd Beitragszahler


----------



## Sharpo (17. November 2012)

*AW: Fusionsticker bis zum Showdown...*

Abwarten.
Das Ergebnis muss erstmal verdaut werden.
Morgen sieht die Welt anders aus. 
Und kommende Woche erst Recht.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (17. November 2012)

*AW: Fusionsticker bis zum Showdown...*

Wenn mindestens jeder 4. Angler gegen Deine Pläne ist, das kannst Du doch nur noch sagen "Ja, ich habe es verbockt und nehme meinen Hut". Aber Verbandsarbeit ist halt Politik...


----------



## Dunraven (17. November 2012)

*AW: Fusionsticker bis zum Showdown...*



Brotfisch schrieb:


> Es gibt aber auch so etwas wie Spielregeln oder Ethik oder Anstand oder wie auch immer. Das hat mich immer geleitet. Für mich war immer klar: Wenn ich mehr schade, als ich nütze, dann gehe ich, auch wenn der Sessel noch so bequem ist. Damit bin ich gut gefahren.



Du so mögen die anderen auch denken und die sagen mit 74% Unterstützung nutzen sie mehr als sie schaden, und sie müssen natürlich im Amt bleiben um denjenigen (25,x%) die in ihren Augen "schaden" Paroli zu bieten. Darauf vertrau doch die mit 74% überragende Mehrheit der Angler. Ob das wirklich so ist weiß keiner, denn gefragt wurden sie ja nicht, aber ihre Abgeordneten, die sie vertreten, die denken ja so, und handeln ja, laut Papier, im Namen eben dieser Mehrheit.


----------



## .Sebastian. (17. November 2012)

*AW: Fusionsticker bis zum Showdown...*

Kurze Zwischenfrage beim Durchforsten. Ich kam leider jetzt erst wieder dazu, das ganze wieder mit zu verfolgen: 74,1% für die Fusion? Ist das nun ein Vorabergebnis? oder ist die Sache jetzt gescheitert? Oder wo muss ich gedanklich jetzt wieder ansetzen? Bitte verzeiht, wenn ich gerade nicht die ganzen Seiten, die gestern und heute dazu kamen so genau durchlesen kann.


----------



## Knispel (17. November 2012)

*AW: Fusionsticker bis zum Showdown...*

Was mich noch interessiert, heißen die jetzt noch VDSF oder bereits DAFV nur ohne den DAV ?


----------



## antonio (17. November 2012)

*AW: Fusionsticker bis zum Showdown...*

erst mal ein endergebnis für heute.
jetzt gehts von vorne los ziel märz 2013.

antonio


----------



## Honeyball (17. November 2012)

*AW: Fusionsticker bis zum Showdown...*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Wenn mindestens jeder 4. Angler gegen Deine Pläne ist, das kannst Du doch nur noch sagen "Ja, ich habe es verbockt und nehme meinen Hut". Aber Verbandsarbeit ist halt Politik...



gescheitert und fertig
Und die ganzen DAV'ler sind quasi umsonst gekommen (aber beileibe nicht kostenlos).

Jetzt wird's wahrscheinlich wieder ein paar Strafanzeigen gegen Leute aus dem AB geben, damit diese still gestellt werden und nicht wieder den nächsten großen Fusionsversuch boykottieren, oder man sucht sich einen anderen Sündenbock, denn an die eigene Nase fassen und einfach nur sagen, dass man einen riesen Bockmist geschossen hat, werden sich die Verantwortlichen wohl kaum.:m


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. November 2012)

*AW: Fusionsticker bis zum Showdown...*

Ob sich Frau Dr. nochmal für die zur Verfügung stellt, die nun zum xten Mal bewiesen haben, dass sies nicht können??

So im März näxten Jahres - danach vielleicht dann im Juni, danach im September, je nachdem wie lange sie brauchen, um sich ein demokratisch passendes Ergebnis hinzumauscheln..........


----------



## Honeyball (17. November 2012)

*AW: Fusionsticker bis zum Showdown...*



Knispel schrieb:


> Was mich noch interessiert, heißen die jetzt noch VDSF oder bereits DAFV nur ohne den DAV ?



Ob nun "Vereinigung Deutscher Schlacht-Fischer" oder "Deutsche Ansammlung Fusions-Verhinderer" #c
Was macht das schon???


----------



## Honeyball (17. November 2012)

*AW: Fusionsticker bis zum Showdown...*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Wenn mindestens jeder 4. Angler gegen Deine Pläne ist, das kannst Du doch nur noch sagen "Ja, ich habe es verbockt und nehme meinen Hut". Aber Verbandsarbeit ist halt Politik...



Eben, und weil's in der Politik so ist, dass Menschen Entscheidungen treffen können, deren Partei noch nichtmal 5% oder höchstens knapp darüber an Zustimmung hat, sind 74,x% ja sogar richtig viel...

....oder halt eben doch die entscheidenden Stellen hinter dem Komma zu wenig.|rolleyes


----------



## Honeyball (17. November 2012)

*AW: Fusionsticker bis zum Showdown...*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ob sich Frau Dr. nochmal für die zur Verfügung stellt, die nun zum xten Mal bewiesen haben, dass sies nicht können??



...ist halt wie bei den Schafwiesenbesitzern....


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. November 2012)

*AW: Fusionsticker bis zum Showdown...*

Unabhängig davon, wie ich zum Inhalt der Meldung stehe, möchte ich hier nochmals den Pressesprecher des LSV-SH, *Michael Kuhr, ausdrücklich loben*.

Zur Meldung:
http://www.anglerforum-sh.de/showthread.php?7069-VDSF-DAV-Zusammenschluss&p=314206#post314206

Ich weiss nicht, ob das ein Wechsel der Kommuníkationsstrategie im Landesverband ist...

Oder ob Michael Kuhr das auf seine Kappe alleine veröffentlicht.

Im ersten Fall:
Toll, LSFV-SH!!!
Man hat verstanden, dass es ohne zeitnahe und vollständige Infos für alle Angler nicht geht!!

Im zweiten Fall:
Noch mehr persönlichen Respekt für Michael Kuhr...................


----------



## angler1996 (17. November 2012)

*AW: Fusionsticker bis zum Showdown...*

da ich unterwergs war und jetzt erst zum Lesen  komme, erst mal Danke an Thomas und wer noch mitgewirkt hat#h#h an der Liveberichterstattung.

Ne Wertung abzugeben fällt mit eigentlich noch schwer.
Der VdSf bekommt es nicht auf die Reihe und im DAV stimmen 100% dafür? naja, überrascht mich doch etwas.

Letztlich kann ich nur hoffen, das man erkennt, dass man Zeit gewonnen hat , auch wenn der März nicht weit ist,um das Thema auf die Füße zu stellen
Gruß A.


----------



## Sharpo (17. November 2012)

*AW: Fusionsticker bis zum Showdown...*

Schlagt mal einer dem M. Kuhr als 4 Punkt den Beitritt zum DAV vor.  

I kann da nicht mehr Schreiben.  |supergri


----------



## Sharpo (17. November 2012)

*AW: Fusionsticker bis zum Showdown...*



angler1996 schrieb:


> da ich unterwergs war und jetzt erst zum Lesen  komme, erst mal Danke an Thomas und wer noch mitgewirkt hat#h#h an der Liveberichterstattung.
> 
> Ne Wertung abzugeben fällt mit eigentlich noch schwer.
> Der VdSf bekommt es nicht auf die Reihe und im DAV stimmen 100% dafür? naja, überrascht mich doch etwas.
> ...




Es überrascht mich ganz und gar nicht.
Ich stelle mir nur die Frage auf welcher Seite die mündigeren Anglervertreter sitzen.
Denn das Konzept Schweigen etc. funktionierte in beiden verbänden ganz gut.

Herr W. Klasing und sein Team haben eindeutig Stellung bezogen und diese begründet.


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. November 2012)

*AW: Fusionsticker bis zum Showdown...*

Naja, jetzt werden estmal einige ausschlafen, dann wird das diskutiert werden, dann werden irgendwann mal ofizielle Meldungen kommen.

Von den Dachverbänden..

Vielleicht auch von diversen Landesverbänden, die endlich mal den Anglern ihr Abstimmungsverhalten erklären wollen und die Gründe, warum man dafür oder dagegen gestimmt hat...

Und es wird wie üblich sicher ne Menge Verbände in DAV und VDSF/DAFV geben, die verfahren wie immer bisher:
Augen zu, Schnauze halten, abnicken und durch...........

Es wird in den nächsten Wochen interessant werden zu sehen, wer sich wie positioniert, wer was meldet und veröffentlicht...


Ob es ein "weiter so" mit Hinterzimmermauschlern gibt oder ob diejenigen, die etwas für Angler tun wollen, die informieren und mitnehmen wollen, eine Chance gegen die alten Strukturen und Betonköpfe in beiden Bundsverbänden und denen der Initiative haben werden.

Und - was man nicht vergessen sollte angesichts der alarmierenden Zahlen und Prüfungsberichte in VDSF/DAFV wie in DAV:
Mal sehen, welcher Bundesverband im März übehaupt noch arbeitsfähig ist oder schon insolvent oder seine Landesverbände um mehr Geld angehen muss.

Auch das wird interessant werden:
Nehmen sich diejenigen, die das durchmauscheln und fortführen wollen bis zum für sie passenden Stimmergebnis, nun auch die Kritik von Wirtschaftsprüfer, Notar und VDSF/DAFV-Justitiar zu Herzen und ändern sie dementsprechend Satzung und Verschmelzungsentwurf für den nächsten Versuch???

Oder versuchen sie das gleiche schlicht nochmal durchzuprügeln?? 

Man sieht schon, es wird nicht langweiliger werden, die Fragen nicht weniger...


----------



## Knispel (17. November 2012)

*AW: Fusionsticker bis zum Showdown...*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Und es wird wie üblich sicher ne Menge Verbände in DAV und VDSF/DAFV geben, die verfahren wie immer bisher:
> Augen zu, Schnauze halten, abnicken und durch...........


 
Au ja, da kenne ich einen, es müsste mit dem Teufel zugehen wenn von dort etwas kommt ....
Im übriegen ist auf der VDSF Seite von heute die Schlagzeile : Fisch des Jahres 2013 - Die Forelle ....


----------



## Dunraven (17. November 2012)

*AW: Fusionsticker bis zum Showdown...*



angler1996 schrieb:


> Ne Wertung abzugeben fällt mit eigentlich noch schwer.
> Der VdSf bekommt es nicht auf die Reihe und im DAV stimmen 100% dafür? naja, überrascht mich doch etwas.



Wenn ich es richtig verstanden habe, dann war es eben nur eine offen Probeabstimmung vom DAV.
Bei der Probeabstimmung vom VDSF waren noch 47% gegen die Fusion, am Ende bei der realen dann nur noch etwas über 25%.

Von daher wäre bei der realen (und dann wohl geheimen) Abstimmung des DAV wohl auch noch etwas anderes heraus gekommen. Wer hat schon Lust sich bis zur echten Abstimmung noch dauernd bearbeiten zu lassen nur weil er bei einer Übung schon gezeigt hat das er anders denkt als die Masse? Da ständen dann doch alle Pro den ganzen Abend über Schlange bei dem um ihn umzustimmen. Wozu den Streß? Zumal der VDSF ja gezeigt hatte wie hartnäckig das geschieht, wenn dann am Ende über 20% wieder auf Kurs gebracht wurden. Und die mussten sich auf viel mehr Leute stürzen, beim DAV wäre es dann die Masse auf wenige. |bigeyes


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. November 2012)

*AW: Fusionsticker bis zum Showdown...*



> Wenn ich es richtig verstanden habe, dann war es eben nur eine offen Probeabstimmung vom DAV.



So war es, richtig..


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. November 2012)

*AW: Fusionsticker bis zum Showdown...*

Nachdem jetzt ja beide Bundesverbände und die Verbände der Initiative daran zu kauen haben, dass sies nicht hingekriegt haben, helft denen doch ein bisschen..

Schreibt doch mal ne Pressemeldung, wie die das als Erfolg verkaufen könnten, was heute passiert ist.................................................


----------



## gründler (17. November 2012)

*AW: Fusionsticker bis zum Showdown...*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Schlagt mal einer dem M. Kuhr als 4 Punkt den Beitritt zum DAV vor.
> 
> I kann da nicht mehr Schreiben. |supergri


 
Moin

Brauchst du da nicht vorschlagen,M.Kuhr ließt auch hier,genau wie Dorschgreifer bezw.Rüdiger M.hier fast täglich mitliest




#h


----------



## Wegberger (17. November 2012)

*AW: Fusionsticker bis zum Showdown...*

Hallo,

wie wäre es denn ... :

Berlin ein voller Erfolg -> 174,1 % Zustimmung zu den Fusionsplänen !

|kopfkrat


----------



## Ralle 24 (17. November 2012)

*AW: Fusionsticker bis zum Showdown...*

Manno, ich war den ganzen Tag unterwegs und konnte nicht live dabei sein. Ich hab auch nicht alles gelesen, trotzdem:

Meinen großen Respekt an Michael Kuhr. Er hat heute ein Zeichen gesetzt.#6

Meinen Glückwunsch an Herrn Mohnert, der nun als erster Präsident des DAFV in die Annalen der Angelfischerei eingehen darf.

Meinen allerherzlichen Glückwunsch aber an den DAV. 

In sicherem Glauben, dass die Fusion nach der gestrigen Probeabstimmung von VDSF-Seite den Bach runter geht, haben sich 100% für die Fusion ausgesprochen.

Im Hinblick auf das tatsächliche, äußerst knappe, Ergebnis muss man feststellen, dass man soviel Schwein erst mal haben muss.

Da hätte man aus taktischen Gründen um Haaresbreite irrtümlich fusioniert.

Junge,Junge.......


----------



## Brotfisch (17. November 2012)

*AW: Fusionsticker bis zum Showdown...*

Besser mal heute nicht mit solchen Vorschlägen....

Weiß ja nicht, ob die schon in Kiel angekommen sind. Wird eine Nachtfahrt der besonderen Art gewesen sein für die vorzeitigen Heimkehrer in den Westen. Kann es mir nur zu gut ausmalen. Da würde ich den Funktionären glatt einmal eine Schonzeit von 48 Stunden gönnen nach der Nummer, die heute gelaufen ist. 
Auch ohne Fusionsstress hätte ich schon längst graue Haare wegen der normalen JHVs, aber Berlin'12 dürfte wirklich alles abverlangt haben. Kommt gut nach Hause!


----------



## Allrounder27 (17. November 2012)

*AW: Fusionsticker bis zum Showdown...*

Grad auch nochmal reingeschaut. Schöne Sache. Zumindest auf den ersten Blick.

Ich fürchte nur, das statt am Konzept was zu ändern nun EU Style weitergemacht wird. Einfach wählen bis es passt.


----------



## Brotfisch (17. November 2012)

*AW: Fusionsticker bis zum Showdown...*

Mensch Ralle, schalte doch bitte mal für einen Moment in den zynismusfreien Modus. Geht gar nicht. Eigentlich haben alle auf Maul bekommen heute (außer vielleicht Michael Kuhr, der hat seine Abreibung ja schon lange hinter sich). Eigentlich stehen alle ratlos am Teich und fragen sich, wie das passieren konnte und was sie falsch gemacht haben. Gönn ihnen mal einen Moment, zum Atmen und zum Nachdenken und ohne Frozzelei. Mach mal ein paar Takte Solferino. 
Morgen geht es dann wieder weiter.
Vielleicht haben wir auch nicht alles richtig gemacht in den letzten Monaten...
Ich sehe im Moment jedenfalls keine Sieger, außer vielleicht unter den Hinterlistigen.




Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Manno, ich war den ganzen Tag unterwegs und konnte nicht live dabei sein. Ich hab auch nicht alles gelesen, trotzdem:
> 
> Meinen großen Respekt an Michael Kuhr. Er hat heute ein Zeichen gesetzt.#6
> 
> ...


----------



## Brotfisch (17. November 2012)

*AW: Fusionsticker bis zum Showdown...*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Grad auch nochmal reingeschaut. Schöne Sache. Zumindest auf den ersten Blick.
> 
> Ich fürchte nur, das statt am Konzept was zu ändern nun EU Style weitergemacht wird. Einfach wählen bis es passt.



Na klar, auch noch ein EU-Experte..... ;-)

Aber der Drops ist gelutscht, mein Bester, diese Fusion wird es so nicht mehr geben. Die Delegierten verteilen sich seit Stunden auf deutschen Autobahnen. 2013 - oder vielleicht auch nicht.


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. November 2012)

*AW: Fusionsticker bis zum Showdown...*



Wegberger schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> wie wäre es denn ... :
> 
> ...


Ich schmeiss mich weg......................
Klasse!
Noch jemand Vorschläge für ne Erfolgspressemeldung????




			
				Brotfisch schrieb:
			
		

> Da würde ich den Funktionären glatt einmal eine *Schonzeit* von 48 Stunden gönnen nach der Nummer, die heute gelaufen ist.


Sarkasmus an:
Schonzeit?
War das nicht was für Arten, die sich eigentich vermehren sollten?
Funktionäre????
Sarkasmus aus


----------



## Allrounder27 (17. November 2012)

*AW: Fusionsticker bis zum Showdown...*



Brotfisch schrieb:


> Na klar, auch noch ein EU-Experte..... ;-)
> 
> Aber der Drops ist gelutscht, mein Bester, diese Fusion wird es so nicht mehr geben. Die Delegierten verteilen sich seit Stunden auf deutschen Autobahnen. 2013 - oder vielleicht auch nicht.



Bin bei weitem kein EU Experte. Aber jeder halbwegs an Politik/Wirtschaft interessierte Mensch hat doch die Abstimmungen bzgl. EU Lissabon Vetrag mitbekommen.

Von daher, einfach so oft abstimmen bis das Ergebnis passt --> EU Style


----------



## jannickb (17. November 2012)

*AW: Fusionsticker bis zum Showdown...*

ich hoffe nur, dass irgendwer über das juristische knowhow und die finanziellen mittel verfügt und mal endlich was gegen die angelverbände unternimmt!
warum können wir in deutschland nich infach die selben regeln wie in holland einführen...


----------



## Brotfisch (17. November 2012)

*AW: Fusionsticker bis zum Showdown...*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ich schmeiss mich weg......................
> Klasse!
> Noch jemand Vorschläge für ne Erfolgspressemeldung????
> 
> ...



Ganz großartige Replik. Aber bei den betreffenden Biomassen ist nach diesem Tag kaum zu erwarten, dass sie innerhalb von 48 Stunden den Genpool vergrößern ;-)))))


----------



## Allrounder27 (17. November 2012)

*AW: Fusionsticker bis zum Showdown...*

Weil hier genug Verrückte diesen Wahnsinn von den Grünen, BUND und NABU unterstützen.


----------



## Brotfisch (17. November 2012)

*AW: Fusionsticker bis zum Showdown...*

Es gibt ja die Funktion "verzögert senden" und ich vermute, dass sie hier eingesetzt wurde. Aber dass an dem Tag, an dem die Fusion in Berlin scheitert, auf der für ihre Nichtaktualität berüchtigten VDSF-Homepage die Pressemeldung veröffentlicht wird, dass die Forelle Fisch des nächsten Jahres ist, während natürlich jedweder Hinweis auf die sonstigen Ergebnisse von Berlin fehlt, das ist ein publizistischer Stinkefinger der allerersten Güte. Und es ist elend geschmacklos. Das ist eine persönliche Fehlleistung und kein Geschäftsstellenversehen! Eine unnötige Provokation, die auf den Urheber zurückfällt.


----------



## Brotfisch (17. November 2012)

*AW: Fusionsticker bis zum Showdown...*

....... Während zur gleichen Zeit der DAV auf seiner Homepage - entgegen der Praxis vergangener Jahre, blitzschnell eine Pressemitteilung einstellt, die das Scheitern von Berlin vermeldet - und zwar ohne Schuldzuweisungen und mit Kooperationsangeboten. Man lernt, wo nicht Offenbach ist.


----------



## gründler (17. November 2012)

*AW: Fusionsticker bis zum Showdown...*



Brotfisch schrieb:


> *Es gibt ja die Funktion "verzögert senden" und ich vermute, dass sie hier eingesetzt wurde. Aber dass an dem Tag, an dem die Fusion in Berlin scheitert, auf der für ihre Nichtaktualität berüchtigten VDSF-Homepage die Pressemeldung veröffentlicht wird, dass die Forelle Fisch des nächsten Jahres ist, während natürlich jedweder Hinweis auf die sonstigen Ergebnisse von Berlin fehlt, das ist ein publizistischer Stinkefinger der allerersten Güte. Und es ist elend geschmacklos. Das ist eine persönliche Fehlleistung und kein Geschäftsstellenversehen! Eine unnötige Provokation, die auf den Urheber zurückfällt*.


 


Ist doch schön wenn der Verband seinen Mitgliedern in die "fresse" haut.

So schafft man sich Stk.für Stk.selber ab,und das schönste ist,es merken immer mehr.


#h


----------



## Brotfisch (17. November 2012)

*AW: Fusionsticker bis zum Showdown...*



gründler schrieb:


> Ist doch schön wenn der Verband seinen Mitgliedern in die "fresse" haut.
> 
> So schafft man sich Stk.für Stk.selber ab,und das schönste ist,es merken immer mehr.
> 
> ...



Man muss ja beide PM, die ja fast zeitgleich sind, nebeneinander halten. Schön, dass man am Tag der Sitzung ins Internet einstellt, das ist ja neu und lobenswert. Aber es kommt auch ein wenig auf den Inhalt an.
In der Kommunikationstheorie ist anerkannt, dass ich mit dem, wie ich kommuniziere, zugleich eine Aussage darüber treffe, was ich vom Empfänger meiner Botschaft halte.
Die heutige PM vom VDSF jedenfalls (2. Riesenpanne des Tages?) bestätigt diese Theorie mit Nachdruck. 
Da wir demzufolge allesamt saudoofe Vollpfosten sind, werde ich sofort aufhören, mich für die Fusion zu interessieren und stattdessen sogleich einen Zehnerpack Fisch-des-Jahres-Broschüren beim VDSF bestellen, um mir mal ein Basiswissen anzueignen, dass ich als fliegenfischendes Einzelmitglied nicht haben kann.......
Ich bin strunzdoof, aber zum Messerkauf reicht's gerade noch.

Braucht's immer noch Beweise? - Tut endlich was!


----------



## gründler (17. November 2012)

*AW: Fusionsticker bis zum Showdown...*



Brotfisch schrieb:


> Man muss ja beide PM, die ja fast zeitgleich sind, nebeneinander halten. Schön, dass man am Tag der Sitzung ins Internet einstellt, das ist ja neu und lobenswert. Aber es kommt auch ein wenig auf den Inhalt an.
> In der Kommunikationstheorie ist anerkannt, dass ich mit dem, wie ich kommuniziere, zugleich eine Aussage darüber treffe, was ich vom Empfänger meiner Botschaft halte.
> Die heutige PM vom VDSF jedenfalls (2. Riesenpanne des Tages?) bestätigt diese Theorie mit Nachdruck.
> Da wir demzufolge allesamt saudoofe Vollpfosten sind, werde ich sofort aufhören, mich für die Fusion zu interessieren und stattdessen sogleich einen Zehnerpack Fisch-des-Jahres-Broschüren beim VDSF bestellen, um mir mal ein Basiswissen anzueignen, dass ich als fliegenfischendes Einzelmitglied nicht haben kann.......
> Ich bin strunzdoof, aber zum Messerkauf reicht's gerade noch.


 

#6#6#6



#h


----------



## cyprinusbarbus (17. November 2012)

*AW: Fusionsticker bis zum Showdown...*

Zitat aus der Presseerklärung des DAV :
Eine Minderheit stimmt gegen die Verschmelzung des Deutschen Anglerverbandes und des Verbandes Deutscher Sportfischer			

Und das ist keine Schuldzuweisung ???? 
Ich empfinde die gesame Meldung als unglaubliche Frechheit !!!


tight lines
Tom


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. November 2012)

*AW: Fusionsticker bis zum Showdown...*

Meckpomm hat angeblich in der Versammlung seinen Austritt aus dem VDSF erklärt, er wolle dieses Jahr noch kündigen um fristgerecht zum 31.12 2013 weg sein zu können.............


----------



## Sailfisch (17. November 2012)

*AW: Fusionsticker bis zum Showdown...*



Brotfisch schrieb:


> Mensch Ralle, schalte doch bitte mal für einen Moment in den zynismusfreien Modus. Geht gar nicht. Eigentlich haben alle auf Maul bekommen heute (außer vielleicht Michael Kuhr, der hat seine Abreibung ja schon lange hinter sich). Eigentlich stehen alle ratlos am Teich und fragen sich, wie das passieren konnte und was sie falsch gemacht haben. Gönn ihnen mal einen Moment, zum Atmen und zum Nachdenken und ohne Frozzelei. Mach mal ein paar Takte Solferino.
> Morgen geht es dann wieder weiter.
> Vielleicht haben wir auch nicht alles richtig gemacht in den letzten Monaten...
> *Ich sehe im Moment jedenfalls keine Sieger, *außer vielleicht unter den Hinterlistigen.



Ich schon!
Heute haben die deutschen Angler (das sind Menschen, welche mit einer Rute an den Teich oder Fluß gehen) gewonnen. Sie wurden bewahrt, vor einem Dachverband, der sich vom Angler schon seit Jahren verabschiedet hat und dessen Funktionären es nur darauf ankam, bei der Grünen Woche publikumswirksam mit der Bundeslandwirtschaftsministerin in die Kameras zu grinsen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. November 2012)

*AW: Fusionsticker bis zum Showdown...*

Bayern hatte beantragt, die Satzung öffentlich abzustimmen..

Der Verschmelzungsvertrag wurde geheim abgestimmt, meines Wissens auf Antrag aus den Reihen des Rheinischen Fischereiverbandes..


----------



## Wegberger (17. November 2012)

*AW: Fusionsticker bis zum Showdown...*

Hallo,

was würde denn eine Nichtteilnahme von LV`s zu einer erneuten Abstimmung 2013 für die Auszählung bedeuten?

Könnte die Veranstaltung sogar nicht beschlussfähig sein?


----------



## ivo (17. November 2012)

*AW: Fusionsticker bis zum Showdown...*

http://www.lfvbayern.de/aktuelles-presse/


http://www.anglerverband.com/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=458&Itemid=466


----------



## Wegberger (17. November 2012)

*AW: Fusionsticker bis zum Showdown...*

Hallo,

Zitat Bayern:

"Die Präsidentschaftskandidatin Dr. Hipparch-Kasan zeigte sich tief  enttäuscht über das Abstimmungsergebnis und brachte in diesem  Zusammenhang ihr Unverständnis darüber zum Ausdruck, dass bei der  Aussprache keine Argumente gegen die Zustimmung zum  Verschmelzungsvertrag gebracht wurden. Eine Auseinandersetzung mit den  Gegnern war daher nicht möglich.!"

unglaublich diese Ingnoranz
oder man hat diese jute Gen-Fee echt ins offene Messer laufen lassen


----------



## ivo (17. November 2012)

*AW: Fusionsticker bis zum Showdown...*

http://www.anglerverband-chemnitz.d...g-zum-verschmelzungsvertrag-knapp-gescheitert


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. November 2012)

*AW: Fusionsticker bis zum Showdown...*



> was würde denn eine Nichtteilnahme von LV`s zu einer erneuten Abstimmung 2013 für die Auszählung bedeuten?


75% der abgegebenen Stimmen sind nötig.


Thüringen ist ja eh raus und damit fallen diese Pro Stimmen schonmal weg, wenn bis März nochmal abgestimmt werden soll...


Interessanter dürfte bei einem erneuten Versuch sein, dass ja die Dokumente neu ausgelegt werden müssen - da reichen dann die alten Halbjahresbilanzen sicher nicht mehr, da muss es dann aktuellere Zahlen geben, was beide Verbände wieder Geld für aktuelle Bilanzen kostet.

Und es müssen aktualisierte Zahlen der Beitragszahler zur Stimmverteilung vorliegen - Was dann wieder ein paar Stimmen weniger ergeben dürfte VDSF-gesamtweit..

Da die Meinung der aktuellen Gegner sehr gefestigt scheint, die ja allen Umstimmungs- und Erpressungsversuchen trotzen, verschiebt sich so das Verhältnis immer mehr zu Ungunsten der Befürworter..

Was man auch noch wissen sollte, da man das als Angler ja bezahlt hat:
Vor der Abstimmung musste der Verschmelzungsvertrag ja beurkundet werden.

So ein Notar ist ja nicht billig.

Mir gegenbüber wurden Zahlen von zwischen 4 - 6.000 Euro dafür angegeben..




Der Frau Dr. wurde wohl vorher erzählt, dass alles mehr oder weniger geregelt sei und das alles eher Formsache - das Ergebnis nahm sie wohl dann eher schmallippig zur Kenntnis..


Weiteres zum (Kon)fusionsversuch und den geplanten weiteren Dilettantismen demnächst in diesem Theater..........


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. November 2012)

*AW: Fusionsticker bis zum Showdown...*



> oder man hat diese jute Gen-Fee echt ins offene Messer laufen lassen


Ja, vor allem die Bayern wohl, die ja wohl behaupteten alles im Griff zu haben..


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. November 2012)

*AW: Fusionsticker bis zum Showdown...*



> Der VDSF steckt nun in einer tiefen Krise. Seit Jahren lebt der Verband von schwindenden Rücklagen. Der Haushalt muss eigentlich grundlegend saniert werden.


Das schreibt nun also Bayern - nix anderes was wir schon lange schreiben:
Die sind praktisch pleite..

Und sowas will mit einem zweiten Verband fusionieren, der ebenfalls keine Kohle hat..

IRRE........................................


----------



## sonstwer (17. November 2012)

*AW: Fusionsticker bis zum Showdown...*

Hi!

Ich bin derzeit froh, daß dieser bitter Kelch (zumindest vorerst) noch mal an uns vorbei gegangen ist.
Dadurch wird zumindest für das nächste Jahr noch der status quo beibehalten und wir können hier im Osten noch ein ganzes Jahr lang zu den alt bekannten Konditionen weiter angeln.

Mir ist aber grad eines aufgefallen:

Laut VDSF ist die Forelle Fisch des Jahres 2013!
Bayern ist die größte Forellen-Region; hat seinen Austritt schon erklärt!

Wo werden im Rest Deutschlands (ausserhalb der "Forellenregion") die meissten Forellen gefangen?

Richtig! In verbandsfreien Gewässern, besser bekannt als Forellenpuff!

Ist das nun ein Schuß ins eigene Knie, oder was?




Vielen Dank an alle, die uns Angler während des Verbandskrimis auf dem Laufenden gehalten haben!
Vorbildliches Verhalten, weiter so!

LG,
frank


----------



## Wegberger (17. November 2012)

*AW: Fusionsticker bis zum Showdown...*

Hallo,



> Ja, vor allem die Bayern wohl, die ja wohl behaupteten alles im Griff zu haben..



stimmt ja ...wo sind den unseren bayrischen Freunde hier ?


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. November 2012)

*AW: Fusionsticker bis zum Showdown...*

Übrigens - bevor weitere Anmerkungen kommen wie aus Bayern:



			
				LFV-Bayern schrieb:
			
		

> Dann jedoch das bittere Ende: Die Fusion scheiterte bei insgesamt 206 abgegebenen Stimmen um 2 Stimmen, also um Haaresbreite. Besonders bitter für die Befürworter war es, dass 2 als ungültig gewertete Stimmzettel offensichtlich pro Fusion gedacht waren.



158 Ja-Stimmen von 216 sind nur 73,15%......

*Die 55 Neinstimmen sind eine eigene Mehrheit gegen die Fusion* auch ohne die ungültigen 3:
25,46% (bei 206 Stimmen, wie von Bayern verbreitet, wärens ja prozentual noch mehr....)


*Zur geplanten neuen Abstimmung:*
Thüringen ist ja eh raus und damit fallen diese Pro Stimmen schonmal weg, wenn bis März nochmal abgestimmt werden soll...


Interessanter dürfte bei einem erneuten Versuch sein, dass ja die Dokumente neu ausgelegt werden müssen - da reichen dann die alten Halbjahresbilanzen sicher nicht mehr, da muss es dann aktuellere Zahlen geben, was beide Verbände wieder Geld für aktuelle Bilanzen kostet - und aller Wahrscheinlichkeit nach keine solideren Haushalte zeigen wird....

Und es müssen aktualisierte Zahlen der Beitragszahler zur Stimmverteilung vorliegen - Was dann wieder ein paar Stimmen weniger ergeben dürfte VDSF-gesamtweit..

Da die Meinung der aktuellen Gegner sehr gefestigt scheint, die ja allen Umstimmungs- und Erpressungsversuchen trotzen, verschiebt sich so das Verhältnis immer mehr zu Ungunsten der Befürworter..

Was man auch noch wissen sollte, da man das als Angler ja bezahlt hat:
Vor der Abstimmung musste der Verschmelzungsvertrag ja beurkundet werden.

So ein Notar ist ja nicht billig.

Mir gegenüber wurden Zahlen von zwischen 4 - 6.000 Euro dafür angegeben..


Der Frau Dr. wurde wohl vorher erzählt, dass alles mehr oder weniger geregelt sei und das alles eher Formsache - das Ergebnis nahm sie wohl dann eher schmallippig zur Kenntnis..

Weiteres zum (Kon)fusionsversuch und den geplanten weiteren Dilettantismen demnächst in diesem Theater.......... 

Denn immerhin hat zumindest wohl auch Bayern inzwischen  realisiert, wie recht der Wirtschaftsprüfer sowie der LSFV-NDS mit seinen Warnungen hatte:


			
				LFV-Bayern schrieb:
			
		

> Der VDSF steckt nun in einer tiefen Krise. Seit Jahren lebt der Verband von schwindenden Rücklagen. Der Haushalt muss eigentlich grundlegend saniert werden.


Das schreibt nun also Bayern - nix anderes was wir schon lange schreiben:
Die sind praktisch pleite..

Und sowas will mit einem zweiten Verband fusionieren, der ebenfalls keine Kohle hat..

*IRRE........................................*

Die Bundesverbände sollen doch alle zuerstmal bei sich selber ausmisten, ihre Haushalte in den Griff kriegen, bevor sie davon träumen, nach einer Fusion die Landesverbände mit höheren Beiträgen abzuzocken (siehe Haushaltslage, was Bayern schreibt, nicht (nur) ich)..

Was am Ende ja wieder bei den Anglern hängen bleibt......................

Avanti Dilettanti..........................................................................


----------



## Lazarus (17. November 2012)

*AW: Fusionsticker bis zum Showdown...*



sonstwer schrieb:


> Laut VDSF ist die Forelle Fisch des Jahres 2013!
> Bayern ist die größte Forellen-Region; hat seinen Austritt schon erklärt!
> 
> Wo werden im Rest Deutschlands (ausserhalb der "Forellenregion") die meissten Forellen gefangen?
> ...


Die Forelle, um die es hier geht, ist die _Salmo Trutta_. Eben gerade nicht die _Oncorhynchus mykiss_, die du in den Puffs fängst.
Vielleicht gar nicht so schlecht, die zum Fisch des Jahres zu wählen, wie man sieht.



sonstwer schrieb:


> Ist das nun ein Schuß ins eigene Knie, oder was?


Im Prinzip ja. 


Zum Hauptthema:
Bisher wurde ja hier im Board immer beklagt, dass der große, böse West-VDSF den kleinen, guten Ost-DAV übernehmen will.

Mir stellt sich die Situation jetzt aber doch ganz anders dar, nämlich dass vor allem der DAV ein Interesse an der Fusion hat, Übernahme hin oder her.
Der DAV steht ja finanziell anscheinend auch nicht gerade rosig da. Betrifft das eigentlich auch die Landesverbände?

Ich meine, meine Gewässer (wenige) zahle ich direkt mit den Vereinskollegen, ich würde auch ganz ohne Verband angeln können.
Aber im DAV-Bereich? Wenn dem DAV (bzw. den Landesverbänden) das Geld ausgeht, dürfte das wohl ganz direkt auf die Gewässerpools durchschlagen...

Zumindest die Mitbewerber um die Poolgewässer (Nabu et al) werden sich heute die Hände reiben. Einigkeit macht stark - das gilt aber auch umgekehrt.


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. November 2012)

*AW: Fusionsticker bis zum Showdown...*



> Bisher wurde ja hier im Board immer beklagt, dass der große, böse West-VDSF den kleinen, guten Ost-DAV übernehmen will.


Schon lange nicht mehr, seit Markstein seine Versprechen gebrochen und die angelpolitische Grundlinie des DAV in die Tonne gekloppt hatte..

Es ging um die Sache, nicht um den einen oder andern Verband..

Wer so mit Anglern umgeht wie die beiden Bundesverbände und die Verbände der (w)irren Initiative, wird von uns immer den Spiegel vorgehalten bekommen..............

Es wird an Taten gemessen, nicht an hohlen und leeren Worten und Versprechen der Funktionäre..............



> Der DAV steht ja finanziell anscheinend auch nicht gerade rosig da. Betrifft das eigentlich auch die Landesverbände?


Genau das gleiche wie im VDSF:
Bund praktisch pleite, Landesverbände gibts solche und solche..


----------



## Dunraven (17. November 2012)

*AW: Fusionsticker bis zum Showdown...*

Irgendwie hauen die Zahlen nicht hin.
Wenn ich statt den 216 von SH genannten Stimmen die von Bayern genannten 206 nehme, dann sind bei mir 75% 155 Stimmen und mit 52 Stimmen dagegen bzw. nicht dafür ist es gelaufen. Scheinbar stimmt es mit den 3 ungültigen Stimmen, denn die Bayern sagen ja das 2 angeblich eindeutig Pro Fusion gedacht waren (wie praktisch wenn laut ihnen nur zwei fehlen sollen). Sind also noch 203 zu vergeben. Nehme ich mal an das 153 Ja sagten (statt SH 158), dann können also nur 50 nein gesagt haben (statt SH 55). So kommt das dann hin mit den 2 zu wenig. Gehe ich aber davon aus das die 55 Nein Stimmen von SH richtig sind, dann fehlen aber mehr wie die 2 genannten Stimmen. 

Bei den SH Zahlen haut es aber ja auch nicht hin, denn da hätten sie 162 Stimmen haben müssen, hatten aber nur 158 Ja Stimmen, also 4 zu wenig. Von daher sind die Zahlen von SH wohl falsch, aber woher kommen die Unterschiede? Das sind ja keine Zahlen bei denen man sich leicht vertippen kann. Von daher ist es also wohl noch unklar wieviele nun genau für Ja und wieviele für Nein gestimmt haben. Noch komischer ist das die 74,1% von SH bei beiden Zahlen (206 und 216) keine gerade Stimmenanzahl ergibt. Also irgendwie passt da etwas nicht. Ich bin mal gespannt wann es haltbare Zahlen gibt, denn allein bei den Nein Stimmen machen 5 ja schon viele % aus, gerade wenn noch Ja Verbände beim nächsten Mal nicht dabei sind.

EDIT: Sehe gerade das Thomas dazu auch geschrieben hat. Passt wie gesagt nicht, mit dem 206 von Bayern müssen bei den SH Zahlen ja auch Abstriche erfolgen, und zwar 10 Stück. Selbst wenn die ungültigen falsch sind, Bayern hat 2 ja bestätigt, dann würden immer noch 9 bei Ja und/oder Nein wegfallen müssen. 

Btw. Danke das Du meinen Post 206 von 15:28 Uhr bestätigst das sie mit den SH Zahlen so oder so über 25% Nein hatten, auch ohne ungültige, und das denen eben 4 Stimmen fehlten (laut DEN Zahlen). ;-)


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. November 2012)

*AW: Fusionsticker bis zum Showdown...*



> Von daher ist es also wohl noch unklar wieviele nun genau für Ja und wieviele für Nein gestimmt haben


Das sollten die richtigen Zahlen sien:
...158 Ja
.....55 Nein
......3 ungültig
__________
= 216 abgegebene Stimmen

158 Ja-Stimmen von 216 sind nur 73,15%......

Die 55 Neinstimmen sind eine eigene Mehrheit gegen die Fusion auch ohne die ungültigen 3:
25,46% (bei 206 Stimmen, wie von Bayern verbreitet, wärens ja prozentual noch mehr....)

Im VDSF war man es eben immer gewohnt Enthaltungen nicht als Neinstimmen zu zählen, deswegen gabs immer so viele "einstimmige" Ergebnisse - eben ohne Neinstimme....

In diesem Falll ist aber eine Enthaltung oder ungültige Stimme gleich einer Nein-Stimme, da ausdrücklich 75% der abgegeben Stimmen pro Fusion lauten müssten, um die durchzubringen, unabhängig von Enthaltungen oder ungültigen Stimmen...


----------



## Dunraven (17. November 2012)

*AW: Fusionsticker bis zum Showdown...*

Ok das kann sein das sie die ungültigen nicht gezählt haben.
Mein Landesverband (Nds) hat auch die Zahlen von SH genannt. Man merkt es ist mal eben schnell eine Meldung von Unterwegs, aber auch hier eine Info.


> [SIZE=+1]17.11.2012 Fusion vorerst gescheitert! 158 Stimmen dafür, 55 Stimmen dage[/SIZE]


Den Rest verdeckt ein Kalender. 

http://www.lsfv-nds.de/

Das die 55 allein reichen da stimme ich ja mit Dir überein. Nur hätten es ja eben bei der Bayern Zahl irgendwo Abzüge geben müssen weil 216 Stimmen bei nur 206 abgegeben nicht hinhauen kann (wobei evt. in Bayern schon, die sind ja laut PISA besser im Rechnen und kennen da sicher Wege, ok war ein Witz also nicht so ernst nehmen).


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. November 2012)

*AW: Fusionsticker bis zum Showdown...*

Na siehste:
Konsistente Infos im Anglerboard und über LSFV-NDS...
;-))))

(sorry, konnt ich mir nach dem langen Tag nicht wirklich verkneifen..)


----------



## Ralle 24 (18. November 2012)

*AW: Fusionsticker bis zum Showdown...*



Brotfisch schrieb:


> Mensch Ralle, schalte doch bitte mal für einen Moment in den zynismusfreien Modus. Geht gar nicht. Eigentlich haben alle auf Maul bekommen heute (außer vielleicht Michael Kuhr, der hat seine Abreibung ja schon lange hinter sich). Eigentlich stehen alle ratlos am Teich und fragen sich, wie das passieren konnte und was sie falsch gemacht haben. Gönn ihnen mal einen Moment, zum Atmen und zum Nachdenken und ohne Frozzelei. Mach mal ein paar Takte Solferino.
> Morgen geht es dann wieder weiter.
> Vielleicht haben wir auch nicht alles richtig gemacht in den letzten Monaten...
> Ich sehe im Moment jedenfalls keine Sieger, außer vielleicht unter den Hinterlistigen.



Also wirklich. Da ärgere ich mich seit Monaten, wenn in meinen Beiträgen Zynismus und Ironie unbemerkt bleiben.
Jetzt schreibe ich mal einen Beitrag, den ich von vorne bis hinten ernst meine, und dann wird mir genau das unterstellt.


Aber ich lehne mich ab jetzt an Vorbilder an. :q:q:q




Brotfisch schrieb:


> Ganz großartige Replik. Aber bei den betreffenden Biomassen ist nach diesem Tag kaum zu erwarten, dass sie innerhalb von 48 Stunden den Genpool vergrößern ;-)))))





Brotfisch schrieb:


> Es gibt ja die Funktion "verzögert senden" und ich vermute, dass sie hier eingesetzt wurde. Aber dass an dem Tag, an dem die Fusion in Berlin scheitert, auf der für ihre Nichtaktualität berüchtigten VDSF-Homepage die Pressemeldung veröffentlicht wird, dass die Forelle Fisch des nächsten Jahres ist, während natürlich jedweder Hinweis auf die sonstigen Ergebnisse von Berlin fehlt, das ist ein publizistischer Stinkefinger der allerersten Güte. Und es ist elend geschmacklos. Das ist eine persönliche Fehlleistung und kein Geschäftsstellenversehen! Eine unnötige Provokation, die auf den Urheber zurückfällt.





Brotfisch schrieb:


> Man muss ja beide PM, die ja fast zeitgleich sind, nebeneinander halten. Schön, dass man am Tag der Sitzung ins Internet einstellt, das ist ja neu und lobenswert. Aber es kommt auch ein wenig auf den Inhalt an.
> In der Kommunikationstheorie ist anerkannt, dass ich mit dem, wie ich kommuniziere, zugleich eine Aussage darüber treffe, was ich vom Empfänger meiner Botschaft halte.
> Die heutige PM vom VDSF jedenfalls (2. Riesenpanne des Tages?) bestätigt diese Theorie mit Nachdruck.
> Da wir demzufolge allesamt saudoofe Vollpfosten sind, werde ich sofort aufhören, mich für die Fusion zu interessieren und stattdessen sogleich einen Zehnerpack Fisch-des-Jahres-Broschüren beim VDSF bestellen, um mir mal ein Basiswissen anzueignen, dass ich als fliegenfischendes Einzelmitglied nicht haben kann.......
> ...


----------



## Ralle 24 (18. November 2012)

*AW: Fusionsticker bis zum Showdown...*



angler1996 schrieb:


> Ne Wertung abzugeben fällt mit eigentlich noch schwer.
> Der VdSf bekommt es nicht auf die Reihe und im DAV stimmen 100% dafür? naja, überrascht mich doch etwas.



Das ist nicht überraschend, sondern da wäre ein taktisches Manöver um Haaresbreite in die Hose gegangen.

Die Probeabstimmung des VDSF ist dergestalt ausgegangen, dass eine Fusion von Seiten des VDSF scheinbar in weite Ferne gerückt war.

Mit dieser scheinbaren Sicherheit konnte der DAV geschlossen für die Fusion stimmen, die ja dann durch das scheitern innerhalb des VDSF sowieso nicht zu Stande gekommen wäre.

Damit konnte man dem VDSF die alleinige Schuld am scheitern zuschieben.

Dass das Ergebnis am Ende derart knapp war, damit hat man im DAV wohl nicht gerechnet und ich vermute literweise Angstschweiß auf DAV-Stirnen und weiter körperabwärts.

Die Erleichterung nach Verkünden des Ergebnisses muss grenzenlos gewesen sein.

Jetzt ist der DAV in einer vollkommen komfortablen Position.

1.) Er steht als völlig unschuldiger am scheitern der Fusion da.

2.) Es ist davon auszugehen, dass die nächste Abstimmung des VDSF ( die ja eigentlich die erste des DAFV ist) nicht mehr mit voller, heutiger Mitgliederstärke stattfinden wird. Das wird natürlich zu einem anderen Ergebnis führen, denn die Pro-Fusion-Fraktion wird sicher nicht aus dem DAFV austreten. Man kann also getrost davon ausgehen, dass die Fusion im März im DAFV beschlossen wird.

3.) Dann ist das Kräfteverhältnis DAFV-DAV deutlich besser zugunsten des DAV, als es das bei einer Fusion mit einem geschlossenen VDSF gewesen wäre. 

Wenn die Kollegen des DAV jetzt noch einen Ticken raffinierter werden, dann bemühen sie sich bis März um einen Zusammenschluß mit den heutigen Fusionsgegnern im ehemaligen VDSF, ziehen vielleicht noch Brandenburg auf ihre Seite, und werden damit stärkster Deutscher Anglerverband neben einem rudimentären DAFV.


Es ist aber völlig gleich, was am Ende bei dieser Geschichte rauskommt. Der Schaden, der durch diese unprofessionelle und peinliche Fusionssatire den Deutschen Anglern angetan wurde, ist auf Jahre hinaus nicht mehr gut zu machen.

Ebenfalls nicht unbeträchtlich ist der Schaden, den Frau Happach-Kasan durch diese Posse entstanden ist. Die Peinlichkeit, dass erklären zu müssen, wird ihr nicht erspart bleiben.
Wobei mich das nicht ganz so traurig stimmt.

Ihr wird also nichts anderes übrig bleiben, als weiterhin bei der PETA auf Stimmenfang zu gehen (nur falls das jemandem verborgen geblieben ist).


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. November 2012)

*AW: Fusionsticker bis zum Showdown...*

Naja, da bin ich mit Ralle mal nicht einer Meinung....



> Dass das Ergebnis am Ende derart knapp war, damit hat man im DAV wohl nicht gerechnet und ich vermute literweise Angstschweiß auf DAV-Stirnen und weiter körperabwärts.



Nachdem was man so hörte und wie da vorgegangen wurde vom DAV, wollte dieser UNBEDINGT diese Fusion.

Die scheinen finanziell so am Ende, dass sie scheinbar keinen anderen Ausweg sehen und dafür ja auch Versprechen gegenüber Anglern brechen wie Markstein (Fusion nur auf Augenhöhe, festschreiben angelpolitischer Punkte, kein Zeitdruck).

Auch dass der DAV-Geschäftsführer Freudenberg WÄHREND der Abstimmung/Aussprache im VDSF zum Verschmelzungsvertrag in den Saal kam, um zu verkünden, dass der DAV zu hundert Prozent in einer Probeabstimmung für den Verschmelzungsvertrag gestimmt hätte, kann man als "Druck" zur Fusion interpretieren. 

Sonst hätte er ehrlicherweise auch gesagt, dass diese Probeabstimmung öffentlich, nicht geheim und damit wertlos war.

Ich weiss von mindestens 2 DAV-LV-Präsidenten, die im "Ernstfall" eine geheime Abstimmung verlangt hätten und die mir gegenbüber geäußert haben dann gegen die Fusion zu stimmen..



> Es ist davon auszugehen, dass die nächste Abstimmung des VDSF ( die ja eigentlich die erste des DAFV ist) nicht mehr mit voller, heutiger Mitgliederstärke stattfinden wird. Das wird natürlich zu einem anderen Ergebnis führen, denn die Pro-Fusion-Fraktion wird sicher nicht aus dem DAFV austreten. Man kann also getrost davon ausgehen, dass die Fusion im März im DAFV beschlossen wird.


Auch das ist falsch.
Bereits am 1.1.2013 fehlt Thüringen, die sich bereits bei der HV verabschiedet haben. 
Das waren Pro-Stimmen.
Ebenfalls hat Bayern gekündigt schon  gekündigt auf den 1.1.  2014. 
MeckPomm hat auf der Sitzung erklärt, direkt zu kündigen, damit sie noch zum 1.1. 2014 rauskommen.

Alles Befürworter der Fusion..

Bei Abstimmungen noch in 2013 ist dadurch also die Zahl der Befürworter im Verhältnis zu den Gegnern geringer geworden.

Dagegen bin ich hier wieder voll deiner Meinung:


> Es ist aber völlig gleich, was am Ende bei dieser Geschichte rauskommt. Der Schaden, der durch diese unprofessionelle und peinliche Fusionssatire den Deutschen Anglern angetan wurde, ist auf Jahre hinaus nicht mehr gut zu machen.


Und daher nach wie vor der Meinung, dass die Präsidien beider Bundesverbände sowie die aller Verbände der Initiative den Anstand haben sollten, zurückzutreten.

Um wenigstens einmal im Leben etwas Gutes für die Angler zu tun.......

Denn dass sie es nicht können, haben sie ja nun x-mal bewiesen, aktuell eben mal wieder am Wochenende..

Und das trotz zigfacher Warnungen! Auch von Wirtschaftsprüfern, Notar, Justitiar...
Das interessiert diese Herren alle nicht..


Und am schlimmsten sind da die Bayern, die ja nun offen zugeben, von der finanziellen Schieflage im VDSF zu wissen und die trotzdem - und trotz der Warnung des Wirtschaftsprüfers - die Fusion mit einem zweiten Verband vorwärts treiben, dem es finanziell nicht besser geht..

Aus zweimal Schulden wird aber nunmal kein Guthaben (siehe Wirtschaftsprüfer)...

Wie lange will man als Angler solchen Dilettantismus noch finanzieren??


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (18. November 2012)

*AW: Fusionsticker bis zum Showdown...*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Und am schlimmsten sind da die Bayern, die ja nun offen zugeben, von der finanziellen Schieflage im VDSF zu wissen und die trotzdem - und trotz der Warnung des Wirtschaftsprüfers - die Fusion mit einem zweiten Verband vorwärts treiben, dem es finanziell nicht besser geht..
> 
> Aus zweimal Schulden wird aber nunmal kein Guthaben (siehe Wirtschaftsprüfer)...


 
Die haben bestimmt nach der Fusion sich noch einmal die Bilanzen genau angeschaut und vorher nur einen Rechenfehler begangen und das ist Ihnen erst jetzt - nach der gescheitereten Fusion und vor der Veröffentlichung der Pressemeldung - aufgefallen. Du galubst doch nicht im Ernst, dass die Verbände Informationen unterschlagen haben. Der LSFV SH hat doch ganz klar geschrieben, dass alle Informationen bei den Abstimmungen vorlagen und verständlich dargestellt worden sind. Und in den Vereinen wurden die Bilanzen und Berichte des Wirtschaftsprüfers sogar von Leuten mit Betriebswirtschaftsstudium (Schwerpunkt Controlling!) vorgestellt....

Also müssen die gestern noch einmal neu gerechnet haben oder neue Zahlen liegen vor #q


----------



## m-spec (18. November 2012)

*AW: Fusionsticker bis zum Showdown...*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Meckpomm hat angeblich in der Versammlung seinen Austritt aus dem VDSF erklärt, er wolle dieses Jahr noch kündigen um fristgerecht zum 31.12 2013 weg sein zu können.............




Laut meinen Infos gab/gibt es ein Sonderkündigungsrecht für dei Landesverbände VDSF beim Scheitern der Fusion in 2012. Also können die die es wollen schon zum 31.12.1012 aus dem VDSF austreten.


----------



## Sharpo (18. November 2012)

*AW: Fusionsticker bis zum Showdown...*



Dunraven schrieb:


> Ok das kann sein das sie die ungültigen nicht gezählt haben.
> Mein Landesverband (Nds) hat auch die Zahlen von SH genannt. Man merkt es ist mal eben schnell eine Meldung von Unterwegs, aber auch hier eine Info.
> Den Rest verdeckt ein Kalender.
> 
> ...



Oder eine bewusste Falschmeldung der Bayern umd die Sache anzuheizen. 
Möchte aber nichts unterstellen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. November 2012)

*AW: Fusionsticker bis zum Showdown...*



> Laut meinen Infos gab/gibt es ein Sonderkündigungsrecht für dei Landesverbände VDSF beim Scheitern der Fusion in 2012



Laut Satzung nicht, das könnten nur interne Abmachungen zwischen Bund und Ländern sein, die mir nicht bekannt wären..


----------



## Sharpo (18. November 2012)

*AW: Fusionsticker bis zum Showdown...*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Naja, da bin ich mit Ralle mal nicht einer Meinung....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bayern zum 1.1.2014 raus?   (Hast Recht, Bayern schreibt es selbst)
Hast Du dich da nicht verschrieben?

SH erwägt ja auch einen Austritt zum 1.1.2013

Hmmm, die Ratten verlassen das sinkende Schiff?


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. November 2012)

*AW: Fusionsticker bis zum Showdown...*

SH erwägt die Kündigung zum 31.12. 2012 um dann fristgerecht zum 1.1. 2014 raus zu sein, so wie ichj das verstanden habe..

Egal wie, wer Fakten wie die Bilanzen, die rechtlichen und organisatorischen Risiken trotz Expertenwarnung nicht zur Kenntnis nimmt, der kennt vielleicht auch die selber unterschriebene Satzung des Dachverbandes bez. Austrittsfristen nicht (gibt ja seit gestern wohl ne neue gültige, muss ich auch erstmal nachgucken ;-))


----------



## m-spec (18. November 2012)

*AW: Fusionsticker bis zum Showdown...*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Laut Satzung nicht, das könnten nur interne Abmachungen zwischen Bund und Ländern sein, die mir nicht bekannt wären..



So wurde es mir gegenüber kommuniziert. Könnte natürlich auch sein das aufgrund der angenommen Satzung dieser Punkt wieder hinfällig geworden ist. Aber ich gehe von aus im Laufe des heutigen Tages die Infos zu bekommen.


----------



## Ralle 24 (18. November 2012)

*AW: Fusionsticker bis zum Showdown...*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Naja, da bin ich mit Ralle mal nicht einer Meinung....
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Abwarten. Alles, was ab 2014 raus ist, kann 2013 immer  noch abstimmen. Und alles was 2014 raus ist, kann dann immer noch  dem DAFV beitreten.

Wie ernst man Kündigungen bzw. Kündigungsandrohungen nehmen muss, hat Bayern doch schon bewiesen.


Merke: Es gibt seit gestern keinen VDSF mehr. Und der Satzungsänderung und somit der Quasi-Neugründung eines Verbandes, haben *alle* zugestimmt.

Warum wohl ?


----------



## Brotfisch (18. November 2012)

*AW: Fusionsticker bis zum Showdown...*



Wegberger schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Zitat Bayern:
> 
> ...



Weiß nicht, wessen Ignoranz Du meinst. HK wird man da wohl den geringsten Vorwurf machen können. Der Fusionsprozess krankte von Anfang an daran, dass man diejenigen, die Fragen und Zweifel hatte stigmatisierte, statt z uversuchen, sie zu überzeugen. Und man ist drauf und dran, diesen Kardinalfehler zu wiederholen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. November 2012)

*AW: Fusionsticker bis zum Showdown...*

oooooch, jetzt wartet doch mal ab - diese oberpeinliche und dumme Pressemeldung aus Bayern ist sicher im ersten Frust geschrieben.

So nen Blödsinn verzapft man ja nicht mit klarem Kopf.........


Die beiden Bundesverbände sind ja wie die Verbände der (w)irren Initiative die wahren Schuldigen an der Misere - und auch wenn sie Meister im Hinterzimmermauscheln sind, hats eben diesmal nicht gereicht.

Es ist doch erfreulich, dass es unter den Verbänden und Funktionären noch ein paar Aufrechte gibt, die das Hirn nicht an der Tür des Versammlungssaales abgeben..

Die alle, die paar wenigen Aufrechten, und all die, die mit der Stimme für die Fusion das "weiter so" an Inkompetenz und Hinterzimmermauschelei zementieren wollten,  werden nun noch etwas Zeit brauchen um sich zu sortieren..

Dann werden wir sicher viel "Erhellendes" zu lesen kriegen, sei es freiwillig veröffentlicht, oder eben....................


----------



## Locke4865 (18. November 2012)

*AW: Fusionsticker bis zum Showdown...*

Ich häng´s mal hier rein 
erste Stellungsnahmen von Bund DAV AV Mulde -Elster und VdSF Bayern
nachzulesen hier

http://muldenfischer.de/verein/meldungen/index.php


----------



## jannickb (18. November 2012)

*AW: Fusionsticker bis zum Showdown...*

wie kann es eigentlich sein, dass der landesfischereiverband bayern so stark finanziell angeschlagen zu sein scheint?? hier in mittelfranken zahlt man unmengen an geld um in einen verein einzutreten und ein bisschen angeln zu dürfen (bsp. der angelverein in erlangen nimmt pro jahr 250€ und ich glaub um die 300€ beitrittsgebühr) und die verantwortlichen lassen in jedem nur möglichen nebensatz fallen, dass der verein in geld schwimmt. 
warum lässt der verband nicht einfach die vereine fallen und gibt kanalkarten etc auch an nicht-vereinsmitglieder raus??
wenns denen so schlecht gehen würde wie behauptet wär da doch sicher mal jemand drauf gekommen. kann ja nicht sein, dass da nur hirnverbrannte rumrennen.
ich glaube, dass uns da groß was vorgelogen wird und da einige wenige sind, die von der situation sehr profitieren!


----------



## Locke4865 (18. November 2012)

*AW: Fusionsticker bis zum Showdown...*

Weil der Verein die Macht (Pachtertrag etc.) hat und nicht der Verband wie beim DAV im Osten der Republik (Pachtverträge sind LV Sache) gehört aber nicht in diesen Trööt und ist hier OT


----------



## jannickb (18. November 2012)

*AW: Fusionsticker bis zum Showdown...*

der rmd kanal, sowei die mittelfänkische seenplatte sind verbandsgewässer. an die karten kommt man nur, wenn man mitglied im verband ist. mitglied im verband wird man ausschließlich als mitglied in einem verein.
warum nicht einfach karten für verbandsgewässer für etwas mehr geld abdrücken und dafür alles einstreichen und mehr karten verkaufen, als den weg über die vereine zu gehen, wo sich dann viele keine verbandskarte mehr kaufen, weil die beiträge schon so hoch sind.


----------



## Sharpo (18. November 2012)

*AW: Fusionsticker bis zum Showdown...*



jannickb schrieb:


> wie kann es eigentlich sein, dass der landesfischereiverband bayern so stark finanziell angeschlagen zu sein scheint?? hier in mittelfranken zahlt man unmengen an geld um in einen verein einzutreten und ein bisschen angeln zu dürfen (bsp. der angelverein in erlangen nimmt pro jahr 250€ und ich glaub um die 300€ beitrittsgebühr) und die verantwortlichen lassen in jedem nur möglichen nebensatz fallen, dass der verein in geld schwimmt.
> warum lässt der verband nicht einfach die vereine fallen und gibt kanalkarten etc auch an nicht-vereinsmitglieder raus??
> wenns denen so schlecht gehen würde wie behauptet wär da doch sicher mal jemand drauf gekommen. kann ja nicht sein, dass da nur hirnverbrannte rumrennen.
> ich glaube, dass uns da groß was vorgelogen wird und da einige wenige sind, die von der situation sehr profitieren!



Das der LFV Bayern finanziell angeschlagen ist wurde nirgends erwähnt.
Finanziell angeschlagen sind nach offiziellen Meldungen nur der VDSF und der DAV.
Nach Gutachter berichten sogar der DAV vor dem VDSF.


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. November 2012)

*AW: Fusionsticker bis zum Showdown...*

Manchmal frag ich mich, warum wir die Infos reinstellen, wenns keiner zur Kenntnis nimmt..



> Das der LFV Bayern finanziell angeschlagen ist wurde nirgends erwähnt.


Siehe:



> Übrigens - bevor weitere Anmerkungen kommen wie aus Bayern:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Sharpo (18. November 2012)

*AW: Fusionsticker bis zum Showdown...*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Manchmal frag ich mich, warum wir die Infos reinstellen, wenns keiner zur Kenntnis nimmt..
> 
> 
> Siehe:



Sorry Thomas.

Da steht nicht, dass der LFV Bayern finanziel angeschlagen ist.
*Ich kann doch wohl noch lesen.*

Zitat:"*Der VDSF steckt nun in einer tiefen Krise*. Seit Jahren lebt der Verband  von schwindenden Rücklagen. Der Haushalt muss eigentlich grundlegend  saniert werden."

Es geht hier ausschliesslich um den VDSF.


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. November 2012)

*AW: Fusionsticker bis zum Showdown...*

*EBEN!!!*
Weil niemand geschrieben hat, Bayern wäre angeschlagen, sondern der VDSF und der DAV!!!!

Sach ich doch, steht schon lange da....l


----------



## Knurrhahn (18. November 2012)

*AW: Fusionsticker bis zum Showdown...*

Ich habe es ja nie für möglich gehalten. Aber ich muss zugeben, ohne die Beharrlichkeit einiger Leute hier im AB, ganz besonders Thomas hätten wir heute nicht diesen Stand den wir jetzt als endlich mal gehörte Angler haben erreicht.
Ist jedenfalls meine Meinung. 
Dafür hat er sich von mir die Virtuelle goldene Anstecknadel der Angler die er hier vertritt verdient.
Gruß Knurri


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. November 2012)

*AW: Fusionsticker bis zum Showdown...*

Danke für die Blumen, Knurri - auch weil gerade von Dir!!

ABER:
Ich vertrete keine Angler..

Wir informieren, kommentieren und diskutieren...

Den Arsch in der Hose müssen die Angler selber haben, endlich diese Dilettanten in den beiden Bundesverbänden und denen der (w)irren Initiative abzuwählen oder die wegzujagen!!

Die ja nun alle seit Jahren beweisen, dass sie sies nicht nur nicht können, sondern dazu noch unnötigerweise massenhaft das Geld der Angler für so peinliche Veranstaltungen wie die der letzten zwei Tage verbrennen......................


----------



## Sharpo (18. November 2012)

*AW: Fusionsticker bis zum Showdown...*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> *EBEN!!!*
> Weil niemand geschrieben hat, Bayern wäre angeschlagen, sondern der VDSF und der DAV!!!!
> 
> Sach ich doch, steht schon lange da....l




Doch, und zwar jannickb.
Schau dir mal seinen Beitrag an.

Zitat:"wie kann es eigentlich sein, dass der landesfischereiverband bayern so stark finanziell angeschlagen zu sein scheint??"


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. November 2012)

*AW: Fusionsticker bis zum Showdown...*

Und deswegen hatte ich darauf geantwortet, dass diese Frage schon beantwortet wäre und nicht Bayern, sondern VDSF/DAFV und DAV gemeint wären und das ja schon veröffentlicht sei:


> Manchmal frag ich mich, warum wir die Infos reinstellen, wenns keiner zur Kenntnis nimmt..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Dorschbremse (18. November 2012)

*AW: Fusionsticker bis zum Showdown...*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> ABER:
> Ich vertrete keine Angler..
> 
> Wir informieren, kommentieren und diskutieren...




Jaja- das leugnest Du gerne!

Ich habe Dir aber auch schon ein paar mal gesagt, dass Du Dir gern selbst auf die Schulter klopfen darfst;

Dadurch, dass Du die ganzen Informationen zur/rund um die Fusion aus dem Halbdunkel der Hinterzimmer zerrst und hier reinstellst, trägst Du zur Meinungsbildung der Anglerschaft bei.

Dass sich daraus dann entscheidungs*fähige* (im Sinne von mündig) Leute generieren, ist nur logische Konsequenz.

Also auch nochmal von mir #6#6#6- Thomas!!!


----------



## gründler (18. November 2012)

*AW: Fusionsticker bis zum Showdown...*

Moin


Was mir auffällt,wo sind alle hin die vorher täglich in mehreren foren nur Positives gepredigt haben???

Sind die seit gestern in eine tiefe Persönliche Krise gefallen.Die hatten Jahrelang die "Eier" uns hier täglich zu unterrichten wir alle die gewarnt haben hätten keine Ahnung.

Nun kommt es mir vor als sind die "Eier"zum Knie,ach besser zum Knöchel gewandert.

Ich meine nur man hat täglich von diesen hier und anderwo gelesen und gehört,seit Freitag sind die wie vom Erdboden verschwunden.

Zufall???


Oder hat man nun Angst wenn man dazu was schreiben würde,das die ganzen Idioten die hier seit Jahren davor warnen,evtl.Recht hatten. 


#h


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (18. November 2012)

*AW: Fusionsticker bis zum Showdown...*

Die sind im "Lesemodus"...


----------



## Brotfisch (18. November 2012)

*AW: Fusionsticker bis zum Showdown...*

Rechthabereien sind heute besonders billig. Wir sollten uns nicht damit aufhalten, wer es schon immer besser gewusst hat. Der Kardinalfehler des Fusionsprozesses, die fehlende demokratische Legitimierung ist es, der dem Vorhaben das Genick gebrochen hat. 
Jetzt, da der VDSF in seiner tiefsten Krise und existenzbedroht ist, wäre mehr zu wünschen als die Schadenfreude seiner Gegner. Jetzt wird es Besonnenheit brauchen, bei den Landesverbänden und beim Präsidium. Hektische Austrittsbekundungen sind ebenso fehl am Platze wie eine überhastete Neuabstimmung schon in einem guten Viertel Jahr. Bis dahin ist es unmmöglich, die Folgen der Mängel des Fusionsprozesses abzumildern und eine sichere Mehrheitsbildung zu erzeugen. Die Delegierten werden auch künftig ihre Meinung nicht nach dem Veranstaltungskalender des Präsidiums ausrichten - und das ist auch gut so. Ein großes Risiko scheint mir weiterhin zu sein, dass die Verantwortlichen nicht wissen, was sie falsch machen - oder es nicht wissen wollen resp. nicht in der Lage sehen, das Erforderliche zu tun, weil es ihrem Wesen widerspricht. Niemand wird urplötzlich zum lupenreinen Demokrat dadurch, dass er eine Abstimmungsniederlage erfahren hat. Dabei ist noch nicht einmal geklärt, ob das VDSF-Präsidium das gestrige Ergebnis als Niederlage empfindet. Obwohl sie noch Ende 2011 eine Fusion "im Zeitplan" propagiert haben, haben sie seit Frühjahr 2012 wegen ungelöster Probleme eine Verschiebung befürwortet, auf die sich die Initiative Pro nach endlosen taktischen Spielchen des Präsidiums verständlicherweise nicht mehr einlassen wollte. 

Denjenigen aber, denen heute die Häme reicht und die sich über eine Niederlage des VDSF freuen, weil sie ihn für "anglerfeindlich" halten, sei gesagt: Ein VDSF in einer derart gesolaten Verfassung wie jetzt ist mittelfristig für die Angler wesentlich nachteiliger als in einem unzerstrittenen und erst recht in einem vereinten.




gründler schrieb:


> Moin
> 
> 
> Was mir auffällt,wo sind alle hin die vorher täglich in mehreren foren nur Positives gepredigt haben???
> ...


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. November 2012)

*AW: Fusionsticker bis zum Showdown...*

Lieber Brotfisch:
Der VDSF heisst jetzt DAFV ;-))))

*Es ist keine Niederlage des VDSF/DAFV...*

*Es ist ein kleiner Sieg der Vernunft einer Minderheit unter Verbänden und Funktionären.*​
*Zwar gegen BEIDE Bundesverbände:*
VDSF/DAFV
DAV

*Und gegen die Verbände der (w)irren Initiative:*
VDSF/DAFV-Bayern
DAV-Brandenburg
VDSF/DAFV-DAV-Thüringen
VDSF/DAFV-MeckPomm
VDSF/DAFV-Hessen
DAV-Sachsen
DAV-Sachsen-Anhalt
VDSF/DAFV-Schleswig Holstein
(hoffe ich hab keinen vergessen..)

Aber eben keine VDSF/DAFV-Niederlage - schon gar nicht alleine von VDSF/DAFV..



Es ist ein kleiner Sieg der Vernunft gegen Kommunikationsverweigerung, Desinformation, Hinterzimmermauschelei, Postenschieberei, finanziellen, organisatorishen, pesonellen und juristischen Dilettantismus....

Und vor allem ein kleiner Sieg gegen die Überheblichkeit der oben genannten Verbände und Funktionäre und Geschäftsführer gegenüber denen, von denen das alles bezahlt  wird:
Den Anglern......................

Die Bundesverbände und die Initiative haben einmal mehr bewiesen, dass es den Angler ohne sie besser geht als mit...

Sie bringen nichts zustande als die organisierten Angler in der Öffentlichkeit lächerlich zu machen, Geld der Angler auf sinnlosen Veranstaltungen wie jetzt zu verprassen, auf alte Strukturen mit alten Betonköpfen zu setzen...............

Mit einem kleinen bisschen Anstand im Leibe würden alle Präsidien und Geschäftsführer der oben genannten Verbände zurücktreten, um wenigstens sowohl einmal im Leben was Gutes FÜR Angler zu tun....

Und zum anderen auch den Weg in diesen Verbänden für andere freizumachen, die es dann wenigsten mal versuchen könnten, besser zu machen..

Da die jetzigen zigfach, eindeutig und klar bewiesen haben, dass sie es eben *NICHT KÖNNEN!!*


----------



## Sharpo (18. November 2012)

*AW: Fusionsticker bis zum Showdown...*



Brotfisch schrieb:


> Rechthabereien sind heute besonders billig. Wir sollten uns nicht damit aufhalten, wer es schon immer besser gewusst hat. Der Kardinalfehler des Fusionsprozesses, die fehlende demokratische Legitimierung ist es, der dem Vorhaben das Genick gebrochen hat.
> Jetzt, da der VDSF in seiner tiefsten Krise und existenzbedroht ist, wäre mehr zu wünschen als die Schadenfreude seiner Gegner. Jetzt wird es Besonnenheit brauchen, bei den Landesverbänden und beim Präsidium. Hektische Austrittsbekundungen sind ebenso fehl am Platze wie eine überhastete Neuabstimmung schon in einem guten Viertel Jahr. Bis dahin ist es unmmöglich, die Folgen der Mängel des Fusionsprozesses abzumildern und eine sichere Mehrheitsbildung zu erzeugen. Die Delegierten werden auch künftig ihre Meinung nicht nach dem Veranstaltungskalender des Präsidiums ausrichten - und das ist auch gut so. Ein großes Risiko scheint mir weiterhin zu sein, dass die Verantwortlichen nicht wissen, was sie falsch machen - oder es nicht wissen wollen resp. nicht in der Lage sehen, das Erforderliche zu tun, weil es ihrem Wesen widerspricht. Niemand wird urplötzlich zum lupenreinen Demokrat dadurch, dass er eine Abstimmungsniederlage erfahren hat. Dabei ist noch nicht einmal geklärt, ob das VDSF-Präsidium das gestrige Ergebnis als Niederlage empfindet. Obwohl sie noch Ende 2011 eine Fusion "im Zeitplan" propagiert haben, haben sie seit Frühjahr 2012 wegen ungelöster Probleme eine Verschiebung befürwortet, auf die sich die Initiative Pro nach endlosen taktischen Spielchen des Präsidiums verständlicherweise nicht mehr einlassen wollte.
> 
> Denjenigen aber, denen heute die Häme reicht und die sich über eine Niederlage des VDSF freuen, weil sie ihn für "anglerfeindlich" halten, sei gesagt: Ein VDSF in einer derart gesolaten Verfassung wie jetzt ist mittelfristig für die Angler wesentlich nachteiliger als in einem unzerstrittenen und erst recht in einem vereinten.



Geglückte Revolutionen durchschreiten oftmals ein Zeit der Anarchie.  

Zum Glück war es keine Revolution und es wird somit keine Anarchie folgen.
Sicherlich haben wir nun ein Loch zu überwinden. 

Wunden lecken und sammeln heisst die Devise.
Aus den Fehlern lernen.

Wer daraus nichts lernt bzw. die falschen Schlüsse aus dem Scheitern zieht hat sein Amt verfehlt.

Fähige Männer oder Frauen müssen nun an die Macht.
Fähig für Demokratie und Transparenz.


----------



## Brotfisch (18. November 2012)

*AW: Fusionsticker bis zum Showdown...*

Ich will da weder schönreden noch verharmlosen. Andererseits auch denjenigen, deren Ziel es war, die Fusion zu verhindern, nicht absprechen, dass sie vorerst erfolgreich waren.
Aus meiner Sicht sind nach dem 17.11.12 die Probleme größer als vorher. Auch und gerade aus Sicht der Anglerschaft. 
Da ist mir nicht so kriegsentscheidend, ob das Ding per Beschluss nun DAFV heißt oder ob die Namensänderung erst mit Eintragung im Vereinsregister wirksam wird. Da schlage ich nicht einmal mein Gesetzbuch für auf. ;-)

Die Rücktrittsforderungen kann ich nachvollziehen. Wer aber ist der wirklich verantwortliche für das Debakel? (Muss nicht unbedingt der sein, der die Verantwortung dafür übernimmt.) Das Präsidium wird die Initiative bezichtigen und umgekehrt. Dabei war der Fusionsprozess schon verkorkst, lange bevor es die Initiative gab - und wir haben beide drüber geschrieben. Aus meiner Sicht trägt am gestrigen Ergebnis die Initiative allenfalls die Schuld, nicht erfolgreich gewesen zu sein. Sie war eine Reaktion auf eine Politik des VDSF-Präsidiums, die, wenn man sie hätte gewähren lassen, nicht einmal mehr eine Abstimmung zur Fusion, schon gar nicht am 17.11. vorangetrieben hätte. Ist schon vergessen, dass es das Präsidium war, dass die Fusion dreimal unter wüsten Schuldzuweisungen an den DAV abgeblasen hatte? Man muss die Initiative Pro DAFV als Reaktion genau darauf begreifen (und eigentlich hätte der DAV genauso reagieren müssen, statt immer nur das Hälschen zu recken).
Egal. Es wird vermutlich keine Rücktritte geben. Das entspricht nicht dem Ethos der Herren und niemand mehr hat die politische Kraft, das durchzusetzen. Vor Ort wird mancher Vereinsvorsitzende um seinen Stuhl zittern können wegen der Megablamage von Berlin. Aber "oben" sehe ich keine Kräfte mehr, die jetzt in der Lage wären, einen sauberen Prozess aufzusetzen. Schon gar nicht bis März '13.


----------



## gründler (18. November 2012)

*AW: Fusionsticker bis zum Showdown...*

Lieber Brotfisch

Ich hatte heute schon einige tel.gespräche und bin auch sonst gut informiert,ich kann dir versichern das etliche Leute ganz tief durchgeatmet haben und diese in beiden Verbänden zu finden sind.

Auch das der DAV zu 100% für die fusion gestimmt haben soll,soll wohl nicht richtig sein.Man hat nur ne Probeabstimmung gemacht,und wie Ralle schon erwähnte haben da einige nur nen Schachzug gemacht um nicht eingelult zu werden bezw.umgestimmt.

Und ich weiß das seit gestern etliche etliche Angler und Amtsträger ein grinsen tragen.

In fast allen großen foren in Stippforen in Carpforen...etc. wird das thema diskutiert,und die antworten die da z.t.stehen sagen viel mit aus wie man darüber denkt.


Ob das jetzt gut für uns ist oder nicht,da scheiden sich die Geister.



#h


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. November 2012)

*AW: Fusionsticker bis zum Showdown...*



> Wer aber ist der wirklich verantwortliche für das Debakel? (Muss nicht unbedingt der sein, der die Verantwortung dafür übernimmt.) Das Präsidium wird die Initiative bezichtigen und umgekehrt


Siehe oben:
ALLE Verantwortlichen aus Bunderverbänden und ALLE Verantwortlichen aus den Verbänden der Initiative..

Also beide Bundesverbände
VDSF/DAFV
DAV

Und die Verbände der (w)irren Initiative:
VDSF/DAFV-Bayern
DAV-Brandenburg
VDSF/DAFV-DAV-Thüringen
VDSF/DAFV-MeckPomm
VDSF/DAFV-Hessen
DAV-Sachsen
DAV-Sachsen-Anhalt
VDSF/DAFV-Schleswig Holstein
(hoffe ich hab keinen vergessen..)

Aber es ist eben keine VDSF/DAFV-Niederlage - schon gar nicht alleine von VDSF/DAFV..



Es ist ein kleiner Sieg der Vernunft gegen Kommunikationsverweigerung, Desinformation, Hinterzimmermauschelei, Postenschieberei, finanziellen, organisatorishen, pesonellen und juristischen Dilettantismus....

Und vor allem ein kleiner Sieg gegen die Überheblichkeit der oben genannten Verbände und Funktionäre und Geschäftsführer gegenüber denen, von denen das alles bezahlt wird:
Den Anglern......................

Die Bundesverbände und die Initiative haben einmal mehr bewiesen, dass es den Angler ohne sie besser geht als mit...

Sie bringen nichts zustande als die organisierten Angler in der Öffentlichkeit lächerlich zu machen, Geld der Angler auf sinnlosen Veranstaltungen wie jetzt zu verprassen, auf alte Strukturen mit alten Betonköpfen zu setzen...............

Mit einem kleinen bisschen Anstand im Leibe würden alle Präsidien und Geschäftsführer der oben genannten Verbände zurücktreten, um wenigstens sowohl einmal im Leben was Gutes FÜR Angler zu tun....

Und zum anderen auch den Weg in diesen Verbänden für andere freizumachen, die es dann wenigsten mal versuchen könnten, besser zu machen..

Da die jetzigen zigfach, eindeutig und klar bewiesen haben, dass sie es eben *NICHT KÖNNEN!! *


----------



## Brotfisch (18. November 2012)

*AW: Fusionsticker bis zum Showdown...*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Geglückte Revolutionen durchschreiten oftmals ein Zeit der Anarchie.
> 
> Zum Glück war es keine Revolution und es wird somit keine Anarchie folgen.
> Sicherlich haben wir nun ein Loch zu überwinden.
> ...


 
Du hast Recht!
Uneingeschränkt.
Und es wird so kommen. Allerdings vermute ich, nicht ganz so schnell. Jetzt wird erst einmal zur Tagesordnung übergegangen (wie wichtig ist schon Bund, wenn wir hier vor Ort Probleme haben) und die Theorie vom Abstimmungsunfall verbreitet. Einfach wiederholen im März, Augen zu und durch. Fehleranalyse? Fehlanzeige.
Meine Prognose. Ich weiß, sie fällt irgendwie pessimistisch aus.


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. November 2012)

*AW: Fusionsticker bis zum Showdown...*



> Meine Prognose. Ich weiß, sie fällt irgendwie pessimistisch aus


Glaube ich - kennst den Haufen ja lange genug von innen................


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. November 2012)

*AW: Fusionsticker bis zum Showdown...*

Und hier das Statement von Schleswig Holstein:
http://www.anglerforum-sh.de/showthread.php?7069-VDSF-DAV-Zusammenschluss&p=314261#post314261

Ich lebe doch in einer anderen Welt.



Da wird Herr Mohnert zitiert, der mit dem VDSF die Hälfte der Angler in Deutschland vertreten will - was so oder so nicht stimmt.

Zum einen, weil der VDSF/DAFV keine Angler vertritt, sondern Landesverbände, die wiederum Angelvereine..

Zum anderen, weil diese Zahlen Wunschzahlen des VDSF/DAFV sind, der nicht mal mehr  20% der Angler in Deutschland in seinen angeschlossenen Landesverbänden und Vereinen organisiert hat (manche geben halt das träumen nie auf)..

Und ja, sicher hat  er recht, dass die Angler die Einheit der Angler wollen - nicht aber die Einheit der real existierenden dilettantischen Verbände der Bewirtschafter, sondern endlich einen richtigen, starken, einheitlichen Verband FÜR ANGLER!!.............

Wenn Holger Ortel vom Fischereiverband dann zitiert wird, dass mit der Fusion Geld gespart werden würde, weil doppelte Strukturen ja Ressourcen und Personal binden würden, hat er wohl weder die der Verschmelzung zugrunde liegenden Dokumente noch die Warnungen des Wirtschaftsprüfer zur Kenntnis genommen - noch den Verschmelzungsvertrag gelesen -  wo auf Jahre 2 Geschäftstellen festgeschrieben werden genauso wie die Übernahme allen Personals und somit kein Cent gespart werden kann..

Und er hat wohl auch nicht mit den Bayern geredet, die ja schon festgestellt haben in ihrer Meldung gestern, dass der VDSF/DAFV praktisch pleite ist...

Die zitierten Äußerungen der Frau Dr. sind eh irrelevant, denn dass Angler und deren Fragen keine Rolle für sie spielen, hat sie eh schon bewiesen..


Und auch hier wird wieder darauf hingewiesen, dass man das wieder abstimmen lassen will, bis die störrische Vernunft aufgibt und endlich das "weiter so" in alten Strukturen und Hinterzimmern mit den alten Köpfen und Hinterzimmermauscheleien "demokratisch" hingemauschelt werden kann..




Wie gesagt, ich lebe da wohl in einer anderen Welt wo das alles etwas anders ankam.................

Ich kann mich da nur wiederholen:
ALLE Verantwortlichen aus Bunderverbänden und ALLE Verantwortlichen aus den Verbänden der Initiative MÜSSEN zurücktreten..

Also beide Bundesverbände
VDSF/DAFV
DAV

Und die Verbände der (w)irren Initiative:
VDSF/DAFV-Bayern
DAV-Brandenburg
VDSF/DAFV-DAV-Thüringen
VDSF/DAFV-MeckPomm
VDSF/DAFV-Hessen
DAV-Sachsen
DAV-Sachsen-Anhalt
VDSF/DAFV-Schleswig Holstein
(hoffe ich hab keinen vergessen..)

Aber es ist eben keine VDSF/DAFV-Niederlage - schon gar nicht alleine von VDSF/DAFV..



Es ist ein kleiner Sieg der Vernunft gegen Kommunikationsverweigerung, Desinformation, Hinterzimmermauschelei, Postenschieberei, finanziellen, organisatorishen, pesonellen und juristischen Dilettantismus....

Und vor allem ein kleiner Sieg gegen die Überheblichkeit der oben genannten Verbände und Funktionäre und Geschäftsführer gegenüber denen, von denen das alles bezahlt wird:
Den Anglern......................

Die Bundesverbände und die Initiative haben einmal mehr bewiesen, dass es den Angler ohne sie besser geht als mit...

Sie bringen nichts zustande als die organisierten Angler in der Öffentlichkeit lächerlich zu machen, Geld der Angler auf sinnlosen Veranstaltungen wie jetzt zu verprassen, auf alte Strukturen mit alten Betonköpfen zu setzen...............

Mit einem kleinen bisschen Anstand im Leibe würden alle Präsidien und Geschäftsführer der oben genannten Verbände zurücktreten, um wenigstens sowohl einmal im Leben was Gutes FÜR Angler zu tun....

Und zum anderen auch den Weg in diesen Verbänden für andere freizumachen, die es dann wenigsten mal versuchen könnten, besser zu machen..

Da die jetzigen zigfach, eindeutig und klar bewiesen haben, dass sie es eben *NICHT KÖNNEN!! *


----------



## gründler (18. November 2012)

*AW: Fusionsticker bis zum Showdown...*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Glaube ich - kennst den Haufen ja lange genug von innen................


 

http://www.fusion-nein-danke.de/dr-...en-einen-angler-durch-vdsf-prasident-mohnert/


Sollte man meinen.


#h


----------



## Sharpo (18. November 2012)

*AW: Fusionsticker bis zum Showdown...*



gründler schrieb:


> Lieber Brotfisch
> 
> Ich hatte heute schon einige tel.gespräche und bin auch sonst gut informiert,ich kann dir versichern das etliche Leute ganz tief durchgeatmet haben und diese in beiden Verbänden zu finden sind.
> 
> ...



Ich denke die Politik wird immer noch von den Landesverbänden gemacht.
Ländersache halt.
Somit wird der realistische Schaden nicht bedeutend sein. Das Ansehn des VDSF hat sicherlich mächtige Kratzer bekommen. 
Nur war dieser vor der Abstimmung wirklich besser?
Man konnte doch zu gut während der Verhandlungen erkennen wie zerstritten dieser Verband war bzw. ist.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (18. November 2012)

*AW: Fusionsticker bis zum Showdown...*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Und hier das Statement von Schleswig Holstein:
> http://www.anglerforum-sh.de/showthread.php?7069-VDSF-DAV-Zusammenschluss&p=314261#post314261


 
Ich hatte wirklich Hoffnungen, dass sich etwas ändert. Wenn ich das jetzt lese, weiß ich dass es vermutlich weitergeht wie bisher. Die haben alle nix kapiert...#q

Was muss noch passieren? Der Maya Kalender Realität werden?

Eventuell haben die in den Verträgen auch 2 Geschäftsstellen für die nächsten Jahre festgelegt, weil alle wissen, dass sie bei Abstimmungsintervallen von 6 Monaten noch 5 Jahre für die Fusion benötigen! Nur wir haben das nicht verstanden und deshalb wird uns ungerechtfertigte Kritik vorgeworfen...


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. November 2012)

*AW: Fusionsticker bis zum Showdown...*

Ein weiteres Beispiel für die Kompetenz des bayrischen Verbandes:
Sie haben ihr Statement geändert (hab das natürlich alles als Screenshot)..
http://www.lfvbayern.de/aktuelles-presse/

Jetzt geben auch sie 216 Stimmen an, statt wie vorher 206..

Und sie haben den Namen der designierten Präsidentin Frau Dr. versucht richtig zu schreiben.

Jetzt handelt es sich also nicht mehr um Dr. H*i*ppa*r*ch-Kasan, sondern um Dr. Happa*r*ch-Kasan....
;-))

Und sie bleiben dabei, dass 2 ungültige Stimmen eigentlich für die Fusion gewesen wären (eh wurscht, da das trotzdem nicht gereicht hätte, wie von mir schon dargestellt, da die Neinstimmen mit über 25% auch so gereicht hätten..)...

Aber damit stehen sie ja auch im Widerspruch zu den Äußerungen aus der Meldung der Schleswig Holsteiner, nach der Herr Mohnert festgestellt hätte, dass nicht erkennbar sei, welche Stimme die ungültigen abgeben wollten..

Auch hier zeigt sich wieder einmal die "Kompetenz" der Befürworter dieser (Kon)Fusion:
Die waren scheinbar ja nicht auf der gleichen Veranstaltung....

Nun sind sich also auch die Befürworter der (Kon)Fusion schon untereinander nicht mehr einig...

Da wirds wohl noch viel bitter zu lachen geben.........


----------



## Knispel (18. November 2012)

*AW: Fusionsticker bis zum Showdown...*

Ich sage doch : Kindergarten.
Der "Monertverein" hat sich umbenannt und eine neue Satzung gegeben. Alle LFV egal ob ex - VDSF oder DAV die ihm folgen wollen treten bei - alle anderen lassen es - es kann doch so einfach sein.


----------



## Ralle 24 (18. November 2012)

*AW: Fusionsticker bis zum Showdown...*



Brotfisch schrieb:


> Rechthabereien sind heute besonders billig. Wir sollten uns nicht damit aufhalten, wer es schon immer besser gewusst hat. Der Kardinalfehler des Fusionsprozesses, die fehlende demokratische Legitimierung ist es, der dem Vorhaben das Genick gebrochen hat.
> Jetzt, da der VDSF in seiner tiefsten Krise und existenzbedroht ist, wäre mehr zu wünschen als die Schadenfreude seiner Gegner. Jetzt wird es Besonnenheit brauchen, bei den Landesverbänden und beim Präsidium. Hektische Austrittsbekundungen sind ebenso fehl am Platze wie eine überhastete Neuabstimmung schon in einem guten Viertel Jahr. Bis dahin ist es unmmöglich, die Folgen der Mängel des Fusionsprozesses abzumildern und eine sichere Mehrheitsbildung zu erzeugen. Die Delegierten werden auch künftig ihre Meinung nicht nach dem Veranstaltungskalender des Präsidiums ausrichten - und das ist auch gut so. Ein großes Risiko scheint mir weiterhin zu sein, dass die Verantwortlichen nicht wissen, was sie falsch machen - oder es nicht wissen wollen resp. nicht in der Lage sehen, das Erforderliche zu tun, weil es ihrem Wesen widerspricht. Niemand wird urplötzlich zum lupenreinen Demokrat dadurch, dass er eine Abstimmungsniederlage erfahren hat. Dabei ist noch nicht einmal geklärt, ob das VDSF-Präsidium das gestrige Ergebnis als Niederlage empfindet. Obwohl sie noch Ende 2011 eine Fusion "im Zeitplan" propagiert haben, haben sie seit Frühjahr 2012 wegen ungelöster Probleme eine Verschiebung befürwortet, auf die sich die Initiative Pro nach endlosen taktischen Spielchen des Präsidiums verständlicherweise nicht mehr einlassen wollte.
> 
> Denjenigen aber, denen heute die Häme reicht und die sich über eine Niederlage des VDSF freuen, weil sie ihn für "anglerfeindlich" halten, sei gesagt: Ein VDSF in einer derart gesolaten Verfassung wie jetzt ist mittelfristig für die Angler wesentlich nachteiliger als in einem unzerstrittenen und erst recht in einem vereinten.



Ich kann beim besten Willen nicht erkennen, wieso ein zerschlagener VDSF für die Angler nachteiliger sein sollte, als ein "reparierter". 

Ich kann ebenso wenig erkennen, wieso eine Fusion mit den bisher beteiligten Akteuren auch nur den kleinsten Vortel für die Angler bedeuten würde.

Zur Zeit sehe ich den größten Vorteil darin, wenn die Landesverbände aus den Bundesverbänden austreten und das eingesparte Geld in ihrem jeweiligen Bundesland zum Vorteil der Angler anlegen oder zumindest Rücklagen bilden.

Weiter müssten dei Fusionstreiber in den Präsidien der Landesverbände, so sie nicht freiwillig zurücktreten, von Ihren Mitgliedern per Mißtrauensantrag abgewählt werden, um Platz für neue Kräfte zu machen.

Niedersachsen hat ein Zeichen gesetzt, mit neuen, unbelasteten Kräften. Denen traue ich den Willen und die Kraft zu, zukünftig etwas für die Angler zu bewegen. Und mit solchen Führungspersönlichkeiten sähe ich Hoffnung für eine echte Fusion.

Mit Mohnertschen Hofhunden und Kofferträgern, mit den Verrätern am Erbe eines Bernd Minkulin sehe ich dies nicht.

Ergo, solange sich in den fusionstreibenden Landesverbandspräsidien keine umfassenden personellen Änderungen ergeben, ist eine zerschlagung der bisherigen Verbandsstruktur die einzige Hoffnung.


----------



## Sailfisch (18. November 2012)

*AW: Fusionsticker bis zum Showdown...*



Brotfisch schrieb:


> Mensch Ralle, schalte doch bitte mal für einen Moment in den zynismusfreien Modus. Geht gar nicht. Eigentlich haben alle auf Maul bekommen heute (außer vielleicht Michael Kuhr, der hat seine Abreibung ja schon lange hinter sich). Eigentlich stehen alle ratlos am Teich und fragen sich, wie das passieren konnte und was sie falsch gemacht haben. Gönn ihnen mal einen Moment, zum Atmen und zum Nachdenken und ohne Frozzelei. Mach mal ein paar Takte Solferino.
> Morgen geht es dann wieder weiter.
> Vielleicht haben wir auch nicht alles richtig gemacht in den letzten Monaten...
> *Ich sehe im Moment jedenfalls keine Sieger, *außer vielleicht unter den Hinterlistigen.





Sailfisch schrieb:


> Ich schon!
> Heute haben die deutschen Angler (das sind Menschen, welche mit einer Rute an den Teich oder Fluß gehen) gewonnen. Sie wurden bewahrt, vor einem Dachverband, der sich vom Angler schon seit Jahren verabschiedet hat und dessen Funktionären es nur darauf ankam, bei der Grünen Woche publikumswirksam mit der Bundeslandwirtschaftsministerin in die Kameras zu grinsen.





Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Ich kann beim besten Willen nicht erkennen, wieso ein zerschlagener VDSF für die Angler nachteiliger sein sollte, als ein "reparierter".
> 
> Ich kann ebenso wenig erkennen, wieso eine Fusion mit den bisher beteiligten Akteuren auch nur den kleinsten Vortel für die Angler bedeuten würde.
> 
> ...



Dem kann ich mich nur uneingeschränkt anschließen!
Bevor nicht strukturelle inhaltliche Veränderungen angepackt werden, wird das nichts!

Wobei dies wohl auch - zumindest teilweise - für den DAV gilt, der den anglerischen Pfad der Tugend auch -zumindest partiell - verlassen hat.


----------



## Wegberger (18. November 2012)

*AW: Fusionsticker bis zum Showdown...*

Hallo,

dann sollte jetzt aber auch die Basis in den Vereinen "ihren Vertretern" Beine machen |rolleyes


----------



## velvet (18. November 2012)

*AW: Fusionsticker bis zum Showdown...*

Da immer behauptet wird der VDSF hat sich umbenannt:

Es wurde lediglich eine Satzung und eine Namensänderung beschlossen, die an den Verschmelzungsvertrag gebunden ist. 

Da dieser noch nicht durch ist, gibt es weder beim VDSF eine neue Satzung noch einen anderen Namen.

Alles noch der alte, abgestandene Quark.


----------



## Ralle 24 (18. November 2012)

*AW: Fusionsticker bis zum Showdown...*



Wegberger schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> dann sollte jetzt aber auch die Basis in den Vereinen "ihren Vertretern" Beine machen |rolleyes



Ganz genau. Doch auch da sehe ich schwarz, leider.


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. November 2012)

*AW: Fusionsticker bis zum Showdown...*

Danke für die Info, velvet, ich dachte, die Satzung hätten die unabhängig abgestimmt.

Klarer Fehler dann von mir!!

*SORRY!!!!.*

Wenn die Satzung aber so toll ist für einen gemeinsamen Verband, warum ist sie aber nicht gut genug für den VDSF alleine??

Find ich wieder auch eher selbsterklärend ;-)))

Da sieht man, was die von der Satzung wirklich halten ;-)))


Hier ist übrigens ein Beispiel für ne ganz vernünftige Satzung - da die aber von einigermaßen vernnünftigen Leuten von der Basis kommt (gemeinsame Arbeit von VDFSlern und DAVlern von der Basis) hat sie natürlich keine Chance..,

Da seien die "kompetenten" Verbände und Funktionäre vor....;-))


Satzungsentwurf, vernünftigerer:
http://www.fusion-nein-danke.de/satzungsentwurf-ii/


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. November 2012)

*AW: Fusionsticker bis zum Showdown...*

Hat eigentlich Frau Dr. schon irgendwo kundgetan, ob sie beim Demokratiemauschelversuch bis zum 31.3. mit noch ner Abstimmung wieder zur Verfügung steht??


----------



## Dunraven (18. November 2012)

*AW: Fusionsticker bis zum Showdown...*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Die ja nun alle seit Jahren beweisen, dass sie  sies nicht nur nicht können, sondern dazu noch unnötigerweise  massenhaft das Geld der Angler für so peinliche Veranstaltungen wie die  der letzten zwei Tage verbrennen......................



Naja da übertreibst Du aber gewaltig. Da wurde das Geld doch für etwas ausgegeben das wir uns so erhofft haben. Von daher war das doch diesmal gut angelegt. ;-)



m-spec schrieb:


> Laut meinen Infos gab/gibt es ein  Sonderkündigungsrecht für dei Landesverbände VDSF beim Scheitern der  Fusion in 2012. Also können die die es wollen schon zum 31.12.*1012* aus  dem VDSF austreten.




Bekommen die dann auch nachträglich die Beiträge der letzten 1000 Jahre zurück? #6



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Merke: Es gibt seit gestern keinen VDSF mehr.  Und der Satzungsänderung und somit der Quasi-Neugründung eines  Verbandes, haben *alle* zugestimmt.
> 
> Warum wohl ?



Komplette Falschaussage!
Das es den VDSF weiterhin gibt wurde ja schon geschrieben und es haben *NICHT ALLE* zugestimmt. 30 Nein Stimmen bedeuten nicht alle. Das ist schon wichtig, denn alle würde auch bedeuten das z.B. Nds. dafür gestimmt hat.


----------



## velvet (18. November 2012)

*AW: Fusionsticker bis zum Showdown...*

Auf der Internetseite des LSFV Nds wurde unter Aktuelles eine Mail des Präsidenten an den Gesamtvorstand eingestellt.



Da droht wohl die nächste Kündigung an den VDSF.


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. November 2012)

*AW: Fusionsticker bis zum Showdown...*

Zum direkten nachlesen, ich frag morgen, ob ich das einstellen darf direkt bei uns:
http://www.lsfv-nds.de/index.php?option=com_content&view=featured&Itemid=129

Ebenfalls werde ich dazu die anderen Verbände fragen, die dazu Stellungnahmen abgegeben haben oder noch abgeben, um die alle zu sammeln und gegenüberstellen zu können..


----------



## Ralle 24 (18. November 2012)

*AW: Fusionsticker bis zum Showdown...*



Dunraven schrieb:


> Komplette Falschaussage!
> Das es den VDSF weiterhin gibt wurde ja schon geschrieben und es haben *NICHT ALLE* zugestimmt. 30 Nein Stimmen bedeuten nicht alle. Das ist schon wichtig, denn alle würde auch bedeuten das z.B. Nds. dafür gestimmt hat.



Stimmt, hab ich gestern falsch interpretiert. 





Die Verlautbarung von Herrn Klasing auf der HP des Nedersächsischen Verbandes spricht Bände.

Man muss sich immer wieder fragen, welchen Geistes Kind die übrigen Funktionäre sind.#d


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. November 2012)

*AW: Fusionsticker bis zum Showdown...*



			
				Ralle 24 schrieb:
			
		

> Die Verlautbarung von Herrn Klasing auf der HP des Nedersächsischen Verbandes spricht Bände.
> 
> Man muss sich immer wieder fragen, welchen Geistes Kind die übrigen Funktionäre sind



Ja, das ist wohl wahr..

Da zeigt sich - wenn man das mit den Veröffentlichungen der anderen Verbände vergleicht -  in meinen Augen der Unterschied zwischem menschlichem Rückrat und "funktionierendem" Gummikreuz..

NDS und Herr Klasing haben nach meiner Meinung Rückrat bewiesen...

Zum vergleichen die bisher bekannten Veröffentlichungen:

Niedersachsen:
http://www.lsfv-nds.de/index.php?option=com_content&view=featured&Itemid=129

DAV:
http://www.anglerverband.com/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=458&Itemid=466

Bayern:
http://www.lfvbayern.de/aktuelles-presse/

Schleswig Holstein:
http://www.anglerforum-sh.de/showthread.php?7069-VDSF-DAV-Zusammenschluss&p=314261#post314261

Südsachsen/Mulde:
http://www.anglerverband-chemnitz.d...g-zum-verschmelzungsvertrag-knapp-gescheitert


----------



## Sharpo (19. November 2012)

*AW: Fusionsticker bis zum Showdown...*

Gehen die üblichen persönlichen Angriffe nun wieder los?
Ist dies Demokratie?

Sorry, solche Arschxxxxxx will ich nicht in den Führungsetagen haben, nicht im Verband und nicht im Verein.

Demokratie heisst auch Meinungen zu akzeptieren und zu respektieren.


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. November 2012)

*AW: Fusionsticker bis zum Showdown...*

*Grundrechenarten, Grundschule, 2. Klasse....*


In den Veröffentlichungen von Bayern, Schleswig Holstein und Südsachsen/Mulde werden die Angler entweder bewusst belogen oder die können (siehe Haushaltslage der Bundesverbände, gut möglich also) nicht rechnen.

Denn die schreiben alle, es würden nur 2 Jastimmen fehlen, bzw. es hätte wegen 2 Stimmen nicht gereicht...........

Fakt ist, dass drei/viertel von den 216 abgegebenen Stimmen 162 sind, da ein Viertel 54 ergibt. 

....54
....54
..+54
=162


Diese Stimmenzahl (162 = mindestens 75% = 3/4 oder dreiviertel) an Jastimmen würde benötigt werden, damit die Fusion durchgesetzt hätte werden können.

Erreicht wurden jedoch nur 158 Jastimmen.

Dazu braucht man nicht mal das kleine 1mal1, es reichen Plus und Minus - wenn mans kann........................

Bei Bayern, Schleswig Holstein und Südsachsen/Mulde wird laut deren Veröffentlichungen also so gerechnet:
.....158 
*..+... 2 *
=...162


Richtig wäre natürlich:
.....158 
*..+... 4 *
=...162

Es haben also eindeutig 4 Jastimmen gefehlt..

Wie diese Funktionäre/Verbände auf 2 kommen, bleibt mir rätselhaft.

Denn auch mit 160 Jastimmen, also 2 Stimmen mehr, wäre die Fusion ja gescheitert...................


----------



## Ahnungsloser007 (19. November 2012)

*AW: Fusionsticker bis zum Showdown...*

Vielleicht lautet deren Rechenweg aber auch:

213 abgegebene GÜLTIGE Stimmen = 100,00%

160 abgegeben "JA-Stimmen" = 75,12% 

158 "Ja-Stimmen" wurden tatsächlich gezielt, unter Berücksichtigung der 3 ungültigen Stimmen hätten 160 "Ja-Stimmen" (> 75%) ausgereicht....das wären dann die zitierten "2 Ja-Stimmen"...


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. November 2012)

*AW: Fusionsticker bis zum Showdown...*

Rechtlich notwendig laut Umwandlungsgesetz meines Wissens (nachdem ja verschmolzen werden sollte):
75% der abgebenen Stimmen, nicht der abgegebenen gültigen Stimmen.

Warum sonst veröffentlicht die alle die 216 abgegebenen Stimmen?

Dann hätten sie gleich 213 schreiben können wie Du..

Und auch hat ja auch Niedersachsen so veröffentlicht, mit den 216  - darin sind sie sich also einig, dass 216 abgegeben wurden.....

Wenn die nicht mal VDSF-intern wissen, wie sie das dann zählen wollen/müssen, nach welchen Modalitäten, sollten sie aber gar nicht erst versuchen, ne Fusion mit wem auch immer hinzukriegen, sondern da zuerstmal VDSF-intern Hausaufgaben machen..

Gilt ja auch für deren Haushalt...............

Machts ja alles nicht besser...

Da wäre dann im Nachgang wohl sofort Klagen gegen die Fusion gekommen..

Rechtliche Risiken gibts ja auch laut der VDSF-Justitiarin Kiera sonst noch genügend, in der Art wie Fusion durchgedrückt werden sollte ..


----------



## Ralle 24 (19. November 2012)

*AW: Fusionsticker bis zum Showdown...*

Nachhilfe in Verbandsmathematik.

" Wenn 3 Leute in einem Raum sind, und 5 rausgehen, müssen 2 zurückkommen, damit der Raum leer ist."

Thomas, so wenig wie sich viele Funktionäre schon seit Jahren still fragen, wofür zum Teufel denn die roten Kärtchen bei Abstimmungen da sind, so wenig rechnen die irgendwelche bekannt gegebenen mathematischen Ergebnisse nach.


----------



## Ahnungsloser007 (19. November 2012)

*AW: Fusionsticker bis zum Showdown...*

....aber "ungültige Stimmen" zählen doch gar nicht zu "abgegeben Stimmen"???


----------



## Sharpo (19. November 2012)

*AW: Fusionsticker bis zum Showdown...*

Und dabei sind die Bayern doch so Stolz auf ihr gutes Bildungssystem und auf ihr gutes Abschneiden bei PISA.


----------



## Sharpo (19. November 2012)

*AW: Fusionsticker bis zum Showdown...*



Ahnungsloser007 schrieb:


> ....aber "ungültige Stimmen" zählen doch gar nicht zu "abgegeben Stimmen"???




Aber sischa.


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. November 2012)

*AW: Fusionsticker bis zum Showdown...*

Wenn sie so rechnen wie von Ahnungsloser007 beschrieben, würde bei den Bayern ja nur die Rechtschreibschwäche bei Hipparch/Happarch-Kasan bleiben. Gerechnet hätten sie dann richtig, veröffentlicht eben nur falsch..

Schlimmer bei der ganzen Sache scheint mir, dass die VDSF-intern schon nicht über die Zählweise einig sind.

Wurde das bei der HV nicht vorher geklärt und dargelegt?

Waren doch Notar, Anwälte etc. da..

Oder wurden die in der HV schlicht vom Präsidium nicht informiert, auf welcher Grundlage gezählt wird??


Da scheint es wirklich nur gut, dass da eine Fusion nicht kam - zuerst muss man da den eigenen Stall ja sauber haben..


----------



## Sharpo (19. November 2012)

*AW: Fusionsticker bis zum Showdown...*

Na war doch richtig was ich schrieb und wiede gelöscht habe.
Musste mich nochmal schnell absichern.

Im Bundestag wird die Mandatsverteilung nur nach den gültigen Stimmen berechnet.

*Wenn meine Quelle stimmt.*

Könnte dies hier der Fall sein?

Habe jetzt keine Zeit dies zu überprüfen....

Na, evtl. hat Ahnungsloser doch Recht.

Ungültig = nicht abgegeben.

http://www.focus.de/politik/deutsch...mzettel-beeinflussen-die-wahl_aid_435941.html


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. November 2012)

*AW: Fusionsticker bis zum Showdown...*

Ist ja wurscht (und nicht der Bundestag, nicht dass es da besser sein müsste;-))) - Dass die sich nicht mal darüber im Vorfeld noch im Nachgang einig sind, ist das Bestürzende.

Bei Firmen sind Stimmen für 3/4 des Grundkapitals nötig Umwandlungsgesetz - es gibt wohl eher kein "ungültiges Grundkapital"..


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. November 2012)

*AW: Fusionsticker bis zum Showdown...*

*§ 15 Verschmelzungsvertrag:*

Dieser Verschmelzungsvertrag wird nur wirksam wenn; 
- die Mitgliederversammlungen von DAV und VDSF ihm jeweils mit einer Mehrheit von *¾ der  abgegebenen Stimmen *zugestimmt haben, 
- die Neufassung der Satzung des VDSF gem. Anlage 1 zu diesem Vertrag wirksam geworden 
ist.


----------



## Sharpo (19. November 2012)

*AW: Fusionsticker bis zum Showdown...*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> *§ 15 Verschmelzungsvertrag:*
> 
> Dieser Verschmelzungsvertrag wird nur wirksam wenn;
> - die Mitgliederversammlungen von DAV und VDSF ihm jeweils mit einer Mehrheit von *¾ der  abgegebenen Stimmen *zugestimmt haben,
> ...



Eine ungültige Stimme könnte aber als NICHT abgegeben gellten.

Hier besteht somit nun Klärungsbedarf.

Ich bin im Wahlrecht nicht bewandelt.


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. November 2012)

*AW: Fusionsticker bis zum Showdown...*

Doch, das ist juristisch klar und eindeutig.
Abgegeben ist abgegeben.
Ungültig ist was anderes.......


----------



## Sharpo (19. November 2012)

*AW: Fusionsticker bis zum Showdown...*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Doch, das ist juristisch klar und eindeutig.
> Abgegeben ist abgegeben.
> Ungültig ist was anderes.......



Egal, auch mit 2 Ja-Stimmen mehr und somit 215 gültigen abgegebenen Stimmen würde es nicht reichen.
Dann bräuchten se nämlich 161,x Stimmen.
Wenn die ungültige als nicht abgegeben gillt.


----------



## Boedchen (19. November 2012)

*AW: Fusionsticker bis zum Showdown...*

Zwischenfrage:
Was kostet EINE Versammlung?
Wer trägt die Kosten hierfür?

evtl. kennt sich ja jemand Damit aus?


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. November 2012)

*AW: Fusionsticker bis zum Showdown...*



> Egal, auch mit 2 Ja-Stimmen mehr und somit 215 gültigen abgegebenen Stimmen würde es nicht reichen.



Merkste was???
Aber da sind wir dann ja schon von den Grundrechenarten weg im Dreisatz...
;-))



Zum Thema rechnen noch was:
Es wurde wohl auch schon von einigen angefangen nachzurechnen bezüglich des Beitrages  (Bayern hat ja dankenswerterweise schon öffentlich gemacht, dass der VDSF-Bund fast schon pleite ist)...

Es wurde da ja vieles in kleineren Gruppen versucht auszumauscheln, Druck zu machen etc...

Dabei wurde wohl schon vor der HV (nach Verbandsausschuss) von verschiedenen Funktionären kolportiert, dass ein Jahresbeitrag von mindestens 4 Euro pro Mitglied unumgänglich - und die wahrscheinlich noch zu niedrig  - wäre..

Nicht, dass wir das nicht schon lange geschrieben hätten, dass die 2 Euro aus dem Verschmelzungsvertrag nie reichen werden..

;-))


----------



## Knispel (19. November 2012)

*AW: Fusionsticker bis zum Showdown...*

Alle VDSF / DAFV Zwangs Mitglieder müssten einfach den "Bundes - Verbandsbeitrag" an ihre Vereine nicht überweisen, was würde denn wohl passieren ?


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. November 2012)

*AW: Fusionsticker bis zum Showdown...*

Und hier die offizielle Darstellung von SH auf deren Startseite:
http://www.lsfv-sh.de/neuigkeiten/125-neuigkeiten-2012/1029-verschmelzung-2012-gescheitert

Und dazu dann die anderen bekannten Meldungen:
Niedersachsen:
http://www.lsfv-nds.de/index.php?option=com_content&view=featured&Itemid=129

DAV:
http://www.anglerverband.com/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=458&Itemid=466

Bayern:
http://www.lfvbayern.de/aktuelles-presse/

Schleswig Holstein-Forum:
http://www.anglerforum-sh.de/showthread.php?7069-VDSF-DAV-Zusammenschluss&p=314261#post314261

Südsachsen/Mulde:
http://www.anglerverband-chemnitz.d...g-zum-verschmelzungsvertrag-knapp-gescheitert



*BITTE:*​Falls ihr weitere Veröffentlichungen zur gescheiterten Fusion auf den HP´s eurer Verbände findet, bitte den Link hier reinstellen.

Wir werden dann alle diesbezüglichen Infos und Veröffentlichungen von den Verbänden zusammen fassen..

Alle HP´s können wir nicht ständig im Blick haben..


----------



## Sharpo (19. November 2012)

*AW: Fusionsticker bis zum Showdown...*



Knispel schrieb:


> Alle VDSF / DAFV Zwangs Mitglieder müssten einfach den "Bundes - Verbandsbeitrag" an ihre Vereine nicht überweisen, was würde denn wohl passieren ?



Die sache habe ich mir auch gerade überlegt. Ich müsste meinem Verein den Beitrag umd den VDSF Beitrag einfach kürzen. 
Mal schauen was dann passiert.


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. November 2012)

*AW: Fusionsticker bis zum Showdown...*

Verein muss trotzdem zahlen..


----------



## Honeyball (19. November 2012)

*AW: Fusionsticker bis zum Showdown...*

Damit schädigt man erstmal nur den Verein, der entweder satzungsmäßig, weil dort eingetragen, oder per gültigem Mitgliederbeschluss seinem Landesverband angehört.

Der Landesverband und erst recht der Bundesverband merken davon nix.

Und vereinsrechtlich wäre es zwar ein Grund für ein Ausschlussverfahren gegen das nicht oder nur teilweise zahlende Mitglied aber auf keinen Fall ein Mittel zur Erlangung von Zielen.

Nein, da müssen (und sollten hier gemeinsam) wir uns was einfallen lassen.

Ich finde sowieso, dass wir diesen Thread jetzt an dieser Stelle schließen sollten, denn der Showdown liegt hinter uns. Die Show ist down, aber sowas von down. Der Drops ist gelutscht, egal ob man das jetzt so interpretiert wie Robert Vollborn auf der LSFV-SH-Webseite oder so kommentiert wie Werner Klasing auf der LSFV NDS-Seite.

Jetzt geht es um die Zeit danach. Was ist der sinnvolle weitere Weg für jeden einzelnen, für einen Verein, für eine Kreisgruppe, für einen Landesverband?

Wie können wir dazu beitragen, dass sachliche Kritiker und Mitdenker nicht weiter verunglimpft sondern in ihrem Bemühen bestärkt werden?
Was ist möglich, um ewig Gestrige und ihr undemokratisches bis diktatorisches Gehabe noch mehr in den öffentlichen Fokus der bisher schweigenden, abnickenden und brav bezahlenden Mehrheit zu rücken?
Was kann jeder einzelne tun, dem Angel- und Angelverbandspolitik in Deutschland am Herzen liegen und der sich auch persönlich dafür einbringen will?


----------



## Sharpo (19. November 2012)

*AW: Fusionsticker bis zum Showdown...*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Damit schädigt man erstmal nur den Verein, der entweder satzungsmäßig, weil dort eingetragen, oder per gültigem Mitgliederbeschluss seinem Landesverband angehört.
> 
> Der Landesverband und erst recht der Bundesverband merken davon nix.
> 
> ...



Ja, ist ja Richtig.
*Leider*


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. November 2012)

*AW: Fusionsticker bis zum Showdown...*

Hier gehts weiter:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=253150


----------



## Sailfisch (19. November 2012)

*AW: Fusionsticker bis zum Showdown...*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Rechtlich notwendig laut Umwandlungsgesetz meines Wissens (nachdem ja verschmolzen werden sollte):
> *75% der abgebenen Stimmen, nicht der abgegebenen gültigen Stimmen.*
> 
> Warum sonst veröffentlicht die alle die 216 abgegebenen Stimmen?
> ...



Möööp!

Nicht 75 % der abgebenen Stimmen, sondern 75 % der stimmberechtigten Stimmen. 

Das hatte ich Dir aber schon 3 Mal erklärt. Wenn man die ganzen Verbandsfunktionäre, die berechtigt sind das Stimmrecht auszuüben, in einen Keller sperrt und nur einen abstimmen lässt, der sicher für die Fusion ist, dann würde das trotzdem nicht ausreichen, obschon 100 % für die Fusion gestimmt hätten.



> § 65 Beschluß der Hauptversammlung
> 
> (1) Der Verschmelzungsbeschluß der Hauptversammlung bedarf einer Mehrheit, *die mindestens drei Viertel des bei der Beschlußfassung vertretenen Grundkapitals umfaßt.* Die Satzung kann eine größere Kapitalmehrheit und weitere Erfordernisse bestimmen.
> 
> (2) Sind mehrere Gattungen von Aktien vorhanden, so bedarf der Beschluß der Hauptversammlung zu seiner Wirksamkeit der Zustimmung der stimmberechtigten Aktionäre jeder Gattung. Über die Zustimmung haben die Aktionäre jeder Gattung einen Sonderbeschluß zu fassen. Für diesen gilt Absatz 1.



:m :m :m


----------

